# BRP 2007 Summer series



## BudBartos

Well here it is the summer schedule and rules!!! The only rules that changed is in Pro stock the stock class will remain the same for summer.

*BRP 2007 Summer Series

*All Races will be at 

Freddies Hobbies 100 Romito St. Unit A Ravenna,OH 44266 Ph 330 296-4354

www.freddieshobbies.com

All races will be on the carpet Oval

There will be 8 races this season with 3 throw outs

Dates: April 20th May 11th June 1st & 22nd July 13th Aug 3rd &24th Sept 14th 

The awards presentation will be at the Sept 14th race

*Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 6 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car bodies this summer season , the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only, Parma super 16D motors only like those in kits no twister type and must have Chinese arms. We will also enforce a $20.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $20.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. I will have hand picked tuned motors available for $15.00 including gold dust brushes. This is to prevent stock racers from sending motors out for balancing etc.

*BRP Pro Stock>>* all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. BRP stock motors as in stock class can run 6 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler no wings.

Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points.



Racing will start at 7:00 PM sharp if your going to be late please call in entry.

Entry Fee will be $15.00 and include the world famous BRP Italian sausage along with Hot Dogs chips and pop !!!!

I will have food ready by 6:00 so You don’t even have to worry about Supper !!



So come on out and have some Summer fun season !!!!

BRP inc. 

P.O. Box 678

Amherst, Ohio 44001

ph (440) 988-4398

It should be a good time and We don't have to worry about RAIN


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget stock motor claiming rule is still in.


----------



## tcian

yyes....


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud and Freddie: THANK YOU SO MUCH!! Friday nights are the only time I can make it for sure and Im so glad you 2 stepped up after the friday night follies of last month. Once again showing the RC world BRP is where to be!!!


----------



## BudBartos

yes I think Friday will work out well then You have sat and Sunday open for other play !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - This should be a good series! How about a random road race thrown in


----------



## TangTester

Bud, for pro stock, the wedge body, what kinda of side dam will or will not be allowed?
tang


----------



## BudBartos

Tang>> same rear spoiler I have to look at side dam lenght but You can only have it on left side.

Are You in for Freddies this sat?


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool - This should be a good series! How about a random road race thrown in


I'D LOVE TO HAVE A ROAD RACE OR TWO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

It's all Oval. Set up the car and leave it alone all summer.

In the past We have not had many turnout for the road race in the summer. So it's all OVAL is season.


----------



## TangTester

Hey Bud,

Can you bring a Mid motor coversion kit for me this weekend. I think a new car for the summer series would be good. 
Thanks
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang,which power plant jones,do you plan on running in your car for the summer series??


----------



## TangTester

K-5 

have not decided yet, I may go brushless. I do like the 300/370 for easy of operation

But I need a new car, the current one has almost 2 years on it. I think it has earn a retirement. 
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang the old ride should find a place in the new wing of the BRP hall of fame!


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> K-5
> 
> have not decided yet, I may go brushless. I do like the 300/370 for easy of operation
> 
> But I need a new car, the current one has almost 2 years on it. I think it has earn a retirement.
> Tang


I will be brushless for the summer....no more working on motors


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Are we allowed to run wings on the stock cars for the summer ovals ?


----------



## TangTester

Mirco,

I hear you there, no motor work. But the 300/370 are little to no motor work. 

Which brushless are you going to run? 


Bud, Which setup are you going to run? Brushless or Brush?


----------



## BudBartos

But Tang You have to oil the bushings one and a while on the 300/370 motors.

I have not decided yet I like the 370 size motor. I'm going to try brushless this weekend, On the road course :tongue: 

Another NOTE: You can run personal transponders at Freddies.


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Are we allowed to run wings on the stock cars for the summer ovals ?


Freddie >> 1 1/4 " tall spoiler measured from the trunk deck lid. On wedge it is 1 1/4"from body surface not molded in spoiler.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Who has the best big block motor these days,and where do you find it??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tang - I am using the Castle Creations Mamba system. I have the Link software, which is VERY easy to use, not to mention cool! I have the following motors:
1. 4200Kv
2. 5400Kv
3. 6800Kv
4. 8000Kv

My testing has found that the 5400Kv or the 6800Kv to be the most "controllable" and "stock like" motors.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

8000kv or bust is what I say :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I have not decided yet I like the 370 size motor. I'm going to try brushless this weekend, On the road course :tongue:


Bud - I will bring my other brushless motors....you should be able to use it with the Tekin brushless ESC -- if you want to try them out...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> 8000kv or bust is what I say :thumbsup:


you will be bust :lol: ...


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> you will be bust :lol: ...


Just make room as I go by :thumbsup: _Beep ! Beep !_


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Is this correct??? 6 cell 16d is $15.00...4 cell 300/370 $10-$15....Brushless system will cost you ?????? Honestly don't even know,and all 3 are going to be as competetive as the next????????????Just guessing,but I do not think you are going brushless for under $20,does this sound accurate?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

K-5 CAPER said:


> Is this correct??? 6 cell 16d is $15.00...4 cell 300/370 $10-$15....Brushless system will cost you ?????? Honestly don't even know,and all 3 are going to be as competetive as the next????????????Just guessing,but I do not think you are going brushless for under $20,does this sound accurate?


I sell the Comp X for $ 119.99 BUT that is both speed controler and motor. Plus I dont have to wory about working on the thing all summer. Its there put a drop of oil on it and I am done. I am looking at simple. Plus I already had it sitting in a draw for over a year :dude:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Brushless System - the motor's are around $50 - $60, and the ESC is around $75 - $80. Castle has a package deal for around $120, depending on the motor's Kv. 


Today - I look at the $$'s spent on motors and GTX ESC, it is around the same price, if not more. Plus the minimal cost of motor spray, comm drops, and extra brushes.

In the long run, I predict that the brushless system will cost less to run a full series. OHH and 4 cell's are cheaper than 6


----------



## BudBartos

Micro just has 3 brushless motors and a laptop to tune them and a cord to connect them...... :tongue: 

I like the $8.00 370 :thumbsup: 
I bet SG1 will still beat us with the stock motors and those team scream cells !!!
Freddie>>> That No Fear sticker on the front of your car has Me worried


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Freddie>>> That No Fear sticker on the front of your car has Me worried


I should make litle push bars for it :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro just has 3 brushless motors and a laptop to tune them and a cord to connect them...... :tongue:
> 
> I like the $8.00 370 :thumbsup:
> I bet SG1 will still beat us with the stock motors and those team scream cells !!!


but your GTX is about $150.00 so it is about $158.00 for your motor and ESC set up...and you don't need a laptop to tune the Mamba, it does make it easier. And we all remember the programing debacle we had with the GTX  - stupid blue light....

Wayne would beat us with a rubberband and paperclip motor.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but I have 2 of those. The blue light thanks slim !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Well the winter series is over. So We have several weeks of till the first summer series race. If You need info the flyer is on first page of this thread.


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Well here it is the summer schedule and rules!!! The only rules that changed is in Pro stock the stock class will remain the same for summer.
> 
> *BRP 2007 Summer Series*
> 
> All Races will be at
> 
> Freddies Hobbies 100 Romito St. Unit A Ravenna,OH 44266 Ph 330 296-4354
> 
> www.freddieshobbies.com
> 
> All races will be on the carpet Oval
> 
> There will be 8 races this season with 3 throw outs
> 
> Dates: April 20th May 11th June 1st & 22nd July 13th Aug 3rd &24th Sept 14th
> 
> The awards presentation will be at the Sept 14th race
> 
> *Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 6 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car bodies this summer season , the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only, Parma super 16D motors only like those in kits no twister type and must have Chinese arms. We will also enforce a $20.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $20.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. I will have hand picked tuned motors available for $15.00 including gold dust brushes. This is to prevent stock racers from sending motors out for balancing etc.
> 
> *BRP Pro Stock>>* all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. BRP stock motors as in stock class can run 6 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler no wings.
> 
> Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points.
> 
> 
> 
> Racing will start at 7:00 PM sharp if your going to be late please call in entry.
> 
> Entry Fee will be $15.00 and include the world famous BRP Italian sausage along with Hot Dogs chips and pop !!!!
> 
> I will have food ready by 6:00 so You don’t even have to worry about Supper !!
> 
> 
> 
> So come on out and have some Summer fun season !!!!
> 
> BRP inc.
> 
> P.O. Box 678
> 
> Amherst, Ohio 44001
> 
> ph (440) 988-4398
> 
> It should be a good time and We don't have to worry about RAIN


Only 5 more weeks !!!!!


----------



## DAVON

Ok,since There Is No Official Race This Weekend....is There Anybody That Wants To Race And Where???????????????


----------



## martian 710

I'm in for the summer series for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can`t do it this week was hoping for a day next weekend to run at classic??? Marty TsB


----------



## DAVON

Anybody For This Weekend????????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud could you please send me a set of motor plates for a 300/370 motor,and some wire,thanks K5


----------



## BudBartos

Remind Me in a week.


----------



## d_man

hey bill pm


----------



## d_man

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks alot bud looks promising should be able to make must if not all the races.


----------



## BudBartos

d man>>> Good to hear. Did You see Nichol finished 10th in the winter series !!! Just ahead of You  I will have her Major award next time I see You.


----------



## losiman2

hey i didn't know we had a new thread!!! so im slow.. :drunk:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Freddys The 30th Yaaahhhhhh Whooooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_man

:tongue: hey bud no need to rub it in nicole is doing a fine job of that her self no thanks to her moms incouragement. :freak: :freak:


----------



## martian 710

I hear that, I have a 10 year old daughter that if she raced regularly or practiced would probably be beating me in a couple months.


----------



## BudBartos

WOW Is it nice out :thumbsup: Just think 4 more weeks till the first summer series race!!! And Sausage


----------



## BIGKAHUNA

Hey Bud Do You Have The Parts So I Can Use Momba Motor?????


----------



## BudBartos

Butch >> Yes I do.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Dennis good to see you guys back at it. See ya at Freddies. Marty TsB


----------



## DAVON

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILL WEAVER...YOU GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay Dave you racin friday?


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Hay Dave you racin friday?


YEP :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE :wave:


----------



## Marty Mangione

You should make a cow catcher for it!! LOL


----------



## tcian

i might be there dont know or might go race some oval.........or touring at fastcats in canda big race dont know but might by tomarrow


----------



## BudBartos

tcian>> Off to canada A !!!


----------



## martian 710

Bud, is there a problem with the BRP website? When I try to go to it it says I'm not authorized to view this page.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I just tried it Bud,same thing


----------



## BudBartos

I got the same thing???? I don't know what it is I will try to get ahold of Hankster and see.


----------



## TangTester

Is it OVER. ?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Stay tuned Johnny......................


----------



## BudBartos

The bill was sent to the old email I had to look thru 3,000 emails to find it. I thought it was changed to the new one???? Crzy puter stuff  wait it the world shuts down one day.

It should be up now.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang come down from the cliff,Bud says it is not over,but if it did happen,can I have your pit stuff???


----------



## BudBartos

It's been over for a long time like about 11 years


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >> You get that new car done????


----------



## TangTester

Still in the bag in the basement.


----------



## TangTester

Hey Bud,

I need some Havoline decals for the summer car. two or three sheets

Thanks
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Bud could you please bring me a set of rear pod plates for the 300 size motors? Thank you! Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos

I dought I will have the big plates in by friday  

I'm thinking of doing another class for the summer series. It would be 370 motor on 4 cell with truck body. This would give all a good test ground for next indoor season. I know most have two cars also. That way stock will remain stock car bodies only. Will decide this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I like this idea!


----------



## TangTester

I think it would be fun to try


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tang - did you get a brushless?


----------



## TangTester

Not yet mirco.....not sure if I will make this Friday. 

For the truck class. I was thinking a fix gear ratio, and batteries set up( 2-2). Also rear motor cars to. I would also put a claiming rule on batteries for this class. Make it like a spec class. So it will come down to car set up and driving.
Tang


----------



## losiman2

a truck class would be cool... so then we would have stock,prostock, and truck 300 series right ..?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I think I will call the truck, super stock.


----------



## legendno6

Hey, all! Sorry I wasn't involved much over the winter...but I'll be there for the summer! Just wanted to check in, let everyone know I'm still alive!

Dave


----------



## EAGLERACER

TangTester said:


> Not yet mirco.....not sure if I will make this Friday.
> 
> For the truck class. I was thinking a fix gear ratio, and batteries set up( 2-2). Also rear motor cars to. I would also put a claiming rule on batteries for this class. Make it like a spec class. So it will come down to car set up and driving.
> Tang


Spec class brp this I could go for sound like a good idea Tang.

Hay Bud how about this for the next indoor season

Don


----------



## BudBartos

Thats why were doing it


----------



## BudBartos

Legend06>> Hope to see You soon.


----------



## Marty Mangione

A truck class with 300`s nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! I`am in. Marty TsB


----------



## tcian

I MIGHT BE IN I HAVE TO FIND a cool paint job


----------



## TangTester

I think Super Truck as a class name.


----------



## TangTester

How does this sound for a class specs.

1)Rear motor cars only. Either super car or V2 chassis

2) closed endbell 300 motor. Cheaper claiming cost 

3) 4 1400 IB batteries in a 2-2 configation. Claim rule for batteries

4) 9-48 gearing steel pinions are allowed

5) 1 inch spoiler measured from the bed of the truck

6) Purple dot rear tires only! Both left and right

7) Any compound front tires

8) Any front springs

9) BRP truck body only


This will give the driver some room to setup the car, but kept most of the adjustments equal.......OH yeah Bud doesn't count LOL

Tang


----------



## martian 710

I'm in for Super Truck!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

The Super Truck rules look great . Is there going to be a single source for the motors? It might be a good idea.


----------



## losiman2

i love the class idea but doesn't the mid chassis handle the 300 series motors better? i would rather run the mid myself :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

I was thinking the rear motor cars because most of us have them. Yes it appears the mid motor handles better. I would like to keep the start up cost low. So for the most part it will be some motor plates, body, and maybe some tires.
Just remember these are just ideas, Bud has final say on the rules
tang


----------



## losiman2

ok :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I know sticking to the rear engine chassis and closed endbell motor will definitely help me. Between my kids and myself we'll probably have 4 cars running in the summer series.


----------



## d_man

whats up guys i have never been out to freddies need directions will be coming from parma please give fastest route so i can try to be there before 6 will definitely be there thanks alot :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

D MAN..........YOU GOT A PM :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dave - if you could please bring the DVD of the races and any other pictures video you have to Freddies...and bring your video camera for some more "action" shots...thanks


----------



## losiman2

you got it micro no prob.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

The summer series is going to be a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

How many people are going to run the Truck class this summer?


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> How many people are going to run the Truck class this summer?


I'm in!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I'm going to build one but don't think I will run all the races. I talked to SG1 and He is in for pro stock. I think were going to have some good turnouts maybe around 20 to 25


----------



## losiman2

i'm gonna run truck and stock when ever i make the races not sure whats going on yet for my work schedule.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Ok after much thought I have deceided that there will be a gearing limit on the super stock truck class. Max pinion will be 10 tooth Min spur gear will be 45 tooth. You can gear anywere in between like 10/52, 10/48, 9/52 ect.

After my testing at the track I feel that gearing will give plenty of speed and be no problem making time in the 10 min A mains.

As for a novice or beginner class (11 and under) maybe we can base it on if We have the entries say like 3 make a heat. If there are not 3 or more they will just be seated in the stock class.

Don't forget We will be Racing for ribbons at all the BRP points races :thumbsup: 
If We do have a novice class I will make sure they all get somthing


----------



## BudBartos

*Here is the latest flyer with the new Super truck class :thumbsup: *



BRP 2007 Summer Series

All Races will be at 

Freddies Hobbies 100 Romito St. Unit A Ravenna,OH 44266 Ph 330 296-4354

www.freddieshobbies.com

All races will be on the Oval

There will be 8 races this season with 3 throw outs

Dates: April 20th May 11th June 1st & 22nd July 13th Aug 3rd &24th Sept 14th 

The awards presentation will be at the Sept 14th race

*Stock class>>* 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 6 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car bodies this summer season , the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only, Parma super 16D motors only like those in kits no twister type and must have Chinese arms. We will also enforce a $20.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $20.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. I will have hand picked tuned motors available for $15.00 including gold dust brushes. This is to prevent stock racers from sending motors out for balancing etc.

*New class Super stock Truck> *This is a new class for the summer series truck bodies only. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with the 370 motor ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 will be allowed. This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! I will have some or You can purchase at any hobby shop. Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body, motor and batt’s. Body rear must be enclosed and trimmed no higher than the bottom of rear bumper, Max spoiler height is 1 1/4 in from the bed deck top.
Gearing will be max pinion 10 tooth min spur 45 tooth.

*BRP Pro Stock>>* all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. BRP stock motors as in stock class can run 6 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler no wings.

Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points.



Racing will start at 7:00 PM sharp if your going to be late please call in entry. Freddie will have special family pricing also.

Entry Fee will be $15.00 and include the world famous BRP Italian sausage along with Hot Dogs chips and pop !!!!

I will have food ready by 6:00 so You don’t even have to worry about Supper !!



So come on out and have some Summer fun season !!!!

BRP inc. 

P.O. Box 678

Amherst, Ohio 44001

ph (440) 988-4398


----------



## nitrojeff

Bud, can I run a truck body in pro stock? I would like to use my brushless.


----------



## BudBartos

Sure You can just hold on !!!


----------



## nitrojeff

yee-haw


----------



## Micro_Racer

*New class Super stock Truck> *This is a new class for the summer series truck bodies only. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with the 370 motor ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 will be allowed. This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! I will have some or You can purchase at any hobby shop. Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body, motor and batt’s. Body rear must be enclosed and trimmed no higher than the bottom of rear bumper, Max spoiler height is 1 1/4 in from the bed deck top.
Gearing will be max pinion 10 tooth min spur 45 tooth.

*-Just thought I would post in a size you could read!*  


Bud - Do the 16d pinion (press on) gears fit the 370 motor? What is the best way to press them on with out bending the shaft?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes just use your same press or hammer on !!!! The motors I will have on the rack will have the pinions on them already.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> The motors I will have on the rack will have the pinions on them already.


9 or 10 tooth?


----------



## BudBartos

Da well 10 of course this is BRP not the others that want to make $$$


----------



## DAVON

*-Just thought I would post in a size you could read!*  


THANKS MICRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

pick pick pick  sorry Pick Pick pick


----------



## martian 710

Bud, any word on the big block plates yet?


----------



## BudBartos

I just go sample today. they were cut out of 6061 and it is too hard to bend so were going to a slightly softer mat. They do look nice.

I will have by the 13th or maybe sooner.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Why put a limit on gearing??


----------



## losiman2

he's trying to make it so we can run 10 min a mains and not dump with a stock batt pack.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

The gearing rule is not only to help make 10 mins, But to equal things up. With that gearing you can only go so fast. No worries about motors or batteries. I know I am going to be running my old stuff.

Tang


----------



## EAGLERACER

Marty Mangione said:


> Why put a limit on gearing??


sounds like Buds making it a BRP spec class level the playing field for all

Don


----------



## BudBartos

With no gearing it would be nuts TOOO Fast. We will see how it goes can always make changes as We go.


----------



## BudBartos

dman and K-5 caper Your things will go out.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks again,Bud!! K5


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> With no gearing it would be nuts TOOO Fast. We will see how it goes can always make changes as We go.


you need to focus on the handling of your car FIRST - before you go faster! You can always move up to the Pro-Stock class if you want to push it! :thumbsup: 

REMEMBER - the goal was to replace the stock motor with one that had less "tweak" options. Not to go faster!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,when your batteries dumped in the ten minute main you were geared??Gearing 10/45 with a 370 is 4.5 ratio,Bud did not have stop and go due to accidents with anyone,keep that in mind when gearing your car for ten minutes.


----------



## BudBartos

I was geared 14/49 in 10 min main.The fast run was 16/49 never hit a thing or had to slow in main. With the truck body rear enclosed and unlimited gearing they will be too fast. I ran 10/45 on road course the last time motor was not ever warm. With the 10 /45 I can quickly look and see that gearing is correct. Note that ratio is max and min You can gear anywere in between.


----------



## d_man

thanks again bud


----------



## d_man

bill you have pm impotant


----------



## Bill Weaver

A random thought: a spur rule to run only 52 teeth (easy to check) and pinions with 8,9,10,11 or 12 teeth (all pretty easy to find) giving racers ratios of 6.50, 5.77, 5.20, 4.72, and 4.33 respectivly (enough choices with bigger motor) If it seems they are too fast take away a pinion tooth. K.I.S.S.


----------



## BudBartos

Bill>>> I tested the 370 motor and I feel the 10/45 will be the way to go. Want to stay away from the 11 and 12 tooth pinions for now.I think all will be very happy with 10/45  
I'm the master of K.I.S.S just looke at the car :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## DAVON

BUD U GOT MAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Davon >>> Did not get any ????? Mail that is


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Davon >>> Did not get any ????? Mail that is


LOOK NOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it give me a call.


----------



## martian 710

Bud, sent you an Email.


----------



## losiman2

bud got the parts today thanks again for the super fast shipping and great service.. i would also like to say a huge thankyou to nitrojeff for the freebies for my son he really appreciates it and is very excited to have his own car.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK good deal.


----------



## nitrojeff

glad to see the stuff used! when he's faster than you, you can say I tweeked the esc!!


----------



## losiman2

you know kids he'll prob. be beating all of us by next season..


----------



## losiman2

bud you got mail !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

hey dave we should be alright as long as he does not use that super fast motor you have in your box. :devil: :devil:


----------



## losiman2

you kiddin im not lettin my son beat me like your daughter did to you :tongue: :tongue: I'll have to loosen his diff when his backs turned :devil: :devil:


----------



## martian 710

losiman2 said:


> you kiddin im not lettin my son beat me like your daughter did to you :tongue: :tongue: I'll have to loosen his diff when his backs turned :devil: :devil:


Is your son going to be racing the 13th? I'll probably either have 1 or both of my kids with me.


----------



## losiman2

no he wont be racing that soon he's only driven one time he needs a little practice first.. but soon..


----------



## BudBartos

Come on let Him run. Maybe We will have enough for a seperate heat!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Let him run. If my son is along he's only 6 and my daughters 10. I'm sure they can keep the marshals busy!!!


----------



## d_man

: yeah come on dave he cant be that bad or are you afraid that he will show you up ?????? kinda like nicole did to me :tongue: :tongue:   : (dennis) yeah it would be pretty funny seeing you get beat by your 8 year old son dave!!! haha!!!(nicole) :jest:


----------



## losiman2

well if i can make it and we can run a separate heat i'll let him race i just wouldn't want him in with the norm stock class yet he's all over the track even worse than nicole


----------



## martian 710

Bud you have a PM.


----------



## d_man

even worse than me?!?!?! thats crazy ok because i have gotten better!!!! :tongue:


----------



## losiman2

yes you have you beat your DAAAADDDDYYYY !!!!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

Dave, If I get cars together for them I will have both kids with me on the 13th and all the summer series races. That way there will be enough to run a seperate heat for the kids. They will have a blast. It's going to be fun getting 4 cars ready between rounds. :freak: I usually bring a DVD player and a Game Cube with me to keep them occupied between rounds. Best babysitter ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

sounds good as of yet im still not sure how many of the races i will be able to attend i'm still on second shift right now but i am working on getting a new job now so hopefully that will change.. i will make as many as i can i hate missing a race but gota do what ya gota do i guess


----------



## BudBartos

Just quit work  You can buy BRP I never work !!! Just ask Tang


----------



## losiman2

if i could make a living out of rc i'd do it in a second i actually talked to my wife about moving and opening a shop it's just the initial investment that would kill me.. but i would sure enjoy my job..


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Up and 10 am ,some internet,the price is right,out to lunch,ship product out,(yawn),call it a dayIs that accurate Tang??Or Don S. you saw the fast paced action first hand???


----------



## TangTester

You forget fear factor at 3pm


----------



## BudBartos

Deadlest catch at 10:00 and 3:00 repeats :thumbsup: Then leave it to Beaver


----------



## martian 710

That sounds like my winter schedule. But now its back to work to pay for some of these little toys!!! Is the ground white out there? It was here this morning. Just wondered if I need 4wd for my trip to the "Holy Land" today. :tongue: :wave:


----------



## losiman2

well bud the net worth of brp has got to be in the 6 figure range so i could never afford that


----------



## TangTester

6 figures LOL Would with 6 figures dress like that? How are those 10 year old sweat pants LOL


----------



## losiman2

thats funny right there :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## BudBartos

Tang>> I have a better figure than YOU  Pants are only 5 years old !!!

Martian 710 >> Yes alittle snow here but roads are clear now. I have Your stuff ready.


----------



## losiman2

hey good news guys i got a new job today that is 3rd shift sun thru thurs so it looks like i will be able to make all the fri races if everything works out ok i'm supose to start this sunday night.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Good to hear !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> hey good news guys i got a new job today that is 3rd shift sun thru thurs so it looks like i will be able to make all the fri races if everything works out ok i'm supose to start this sunday night.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


CONGRATS LOSIBOY :thumbsup: SEE YOU ON THE 13TH :wave:


----------



## losiman2

i was told there will be some overtime so i can't say i'll be at all the races but i should make it to most if not all i'm planning on the 13th but will know for sure the wed. before.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud you have pm


----------



## BudBartos

Got it Dan I will try to list tonight.

Davon>>> You Tauras has a transmission fluid leak just in case You din't know. I saw a pretty good puddle in the driveway.


----------



## ghoulardi

*leak?*

Is he supposed to be surprised? It is a Ford after all ! :jest: 


Disturbing and insightful as always...


----------



## Bill Weaver

you mean disturbed and nearsighted....


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Is he supposed to be surprised? It is a Ford after all ! :jest:
> 
> 
> Disturbing and insightful as always...


Yes but the chevy's are always out of oil since they burn so much


----------



## Micro_Racer

Merry Christmas!


*Ohh that's Happy Easter!*

*Make the snow stop....*


----------



## DAVON

THANKS BUD...I'LL CHECK IT OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

all i can say davon is AAAAHHHHHH HA HA HA HA HA I TOLD YA DON'T DRIVE FORDS !!!! :lol: :lol:   :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon I happen to know a transmission specialist


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon I happen to know a transmission specialist


I MAY NEED YOU


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - Super Stock Truck rule clarification:
The lowest gear ratio is 4.5 (10 / 45). So we can use any ratio down to 4.5 using any gear combination.


----------



## BudBartos

NO It is not the ratio it is the gear size Min spur 45 Max pinion 10 so You can run as big a spur as You want but no pinion larger that 10 tooth. It is simple 
I can easily look at those gears and say Yes OK. If We put a ratio on it You have to check too many things.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Happy Snowy Easter!


----------



## losiman2

anyone herd from ian ??? did he go pro or what  i haven't seen him on here in forever..


----------



## BudBartos

Think He is don't TC again. Guess He did not want to change his user name to Ovalian


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper >>> I got all Your stuff listed! http://toys.search.ebay.com/brp_Radio-Control_W0QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfgtpZQQfposZ44001QQfromZR2QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQlopgZQQsacatZ2562QQsadisZ200QQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs


----------



## losiman2

happy easter everybody and careful don't freeze your eggs off if you go outside its cold ...


----------



## tcian

no im practicing for the Stock Carpet Invitational im stil here


----------



## tcian

how much do ya want for the tweak station,are you still racing brp


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> how much do ya want for the tweak station,are you still racing brp


Ian >> You asking about the one on e bay? It is $10.00 now with no reserve.


----------



## losiman2

WOW !!!! ian's still alive i was starting to wonder  you too good for us brp guys now ian..


----------



## tcian

no im racing the summer series im going to church fuction on the 20 and cant attend


----------



## BudBartos

Cool Hope You do well. I will see You there i'm coming to get my stuff.


----------



## BudBartos

OK just got the word I will have the new pod plates in wed so I will have to finish them Thursday. I will have them at Freddies on Friday. Wish I could have had them sooner but We ran into Mat supply trouble. They will be $20.00 a set includes all hardware ect.


----------



## tcian

if you want me to i can get it and bring it to my house and than give it to u in may?at the race


----------



## BudBartos

tcian>> WHO are You talking to???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tcian did you get run over by the short bus??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I hear it is hard too see out of that bus somtimes !!!!


----------



## losiman2

:lol:   :lol: :roll:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Those damn skunks!! They will blind you all the time!!


----------



## tcian

bud im taking to u lol bill u got pm


----------



## ghoulardi

*13th*

I'm gonna try to make the 13th. I'll probably run stock so just bring my stuff then Bud. Lemme know how much $ I will need. Just for the parts, not BRP Inc.


Tanx

Indeed...


----------



## Bill Weaver

yup>> flaming skunks, red eyes, and poor visability GO SHORT BUS


----------



## d_man

hey losiman2 this should sum it all up 1 lipo pack=$70.00 1 brushless motor $75.00 1 brushless esc $150.00. 15-20 minutes battery charging=15-20 minutes of fun and laughter. priceless


----------



## Micro_Racer

11 more days to the start fo the Summer Series!!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> OK just got the word I will have the new pod plates in wed so I will have to finish them Thursday. I will have them at Freddies on Friday. Wish I could have had them sooner but We ran into Mat supply trouble. They will be $20.00 a set includes all hardware ect.


Bud, I'll need 2 sets of plates on the 13th. :thumbsup: Thanks, Brett


----------



## vn1500

Bill Weaver said:


> yup>> flaming skunks, red eyes, and poor visability GO SHORT BUS


 :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> I'm gonna try to make the 13th. I'll probably run stock so just bring my stuff then Bud. Lemme know how much $ I will need. Just for the parts, not BRP Inc.
> 
> 
> Tanx
> 
> Indeed...


OK I will bring stuff.


----------



## Bill Weaver

can`t wait for friday`s race. Who is gonna be there???


----------



## d_man

hey vn1500 whats up brother we gonna see you race this summer series what do you say brother. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dude: :dude:


----------



## d_man

bill me and nicky bobby   will be there for sure can not what


----------



## Bill Weaver

hay D it`s Marty Friday `s gonna be a great time. Marty TsB


----------



## d_man

bill just make sure his batteries stay together this time :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## losiman2

yea and dman you just make sure you beat your daughter this time :devil: :devil: :devil:   :roll:


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there with parts and pod plates and motors OH MY!!! I think SG1 and Tang are going also.


----------



## martian 710

I'll be there with both of my kids and 4 cars if I can get them all together. My basement is starting to look like BRP East!!!!


----------



## tcian

me and my stock and truck rides can only make 5 races dang!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE....CAN'T WAIT :thumbsup: ANY CLASSIC NASCARS??????


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I will have 10 of those Associated motors here this week. Anyone wanting to step up to the truck class.


----------



## legendno6

Bud-

You have a PM.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Dave Never got it.


----------



## BudBartos

I have the pod plates !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcian

ok good so whos in for the truck class im in


----------



## BudBartos

I'm building one but will just run a limited schedule  

I got the pod plates done and they came out nice :thumbsup: 
Just remember there are two versions Mid Motor and Rear motor.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Lots and lots


----------



## BudBartos

Roush Ohio order has gone out !!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*plates*

Is my understanding correct that truck class can be either rear or mid motor?

Tanx


----------



## losiman2

yea no chassis spec which ever you wanna run :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

To those that I sent pod plates to !!!!
When running 10/45 You will have to notch the bushing for can clearance. Just do one bushing come out from the flange the thickness of the pod plate then cut it down till it is almost into the axle hole. That way with the motor pushed back so You get a good gear mesh it will not hit bushing. Make sure it does not stick out of pod plate or it may bind when You tighten motor. You can use a dremel or file.I will notch all the rest.
I also noticed that depending on how wide Your rear tires are the pinion may hit the tire. You can cut 1/16th of the end of shaft and then reinstall the pinion.
Make sure You support the shaft when pressing on.

Sorry but We will get it straightend out.


----------



## BudBartos

LOOKS Like there will be a good turnout this Friday  

Can't wait till the first race RAIN or shine or snow :thumbsup: 
Gary Chapin will be doing the peppers and onions again this year Ya Hoo !!!
I here Tang will be there early to do some testing


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I got the HOT sauce :devil:


----------



## BudBartos

Good deal !!!!!I need to fig how many to make I think like 30 sausage and 30 dogs.


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie >> How is the grill situation?


----------



## Micro_Racer

have fun Friday! I will not be able to make it....See you all on the 20th.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thank you Bud!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay how many times can you win befor you must move up to pro stock?? Gary ??


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Freddie >> How is the grill situation?


you worry to much about the minnor things geezzzz old guys  
there will be one there on the 20th not to worry


----------



## BudBartos

Trust Me Freddie that is the MAJOR thing :thumbsup: Eat then race  

THANKS


----------



## losiman2

indeed eating is a major thing when it comes to brp racers can't race on an empty stomach :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

Hey Freddy --

How goes the Oval? I have been looking at the site and man are you guys doing a ton of work in a short time! Break ground in Dec. and race a National in July?!?! Now that is guts!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just a man with a plan is all. Plus having to hold the nationals in July is just a motivator  No slacking now ! I just need the silly weather to work with me for a change


----------



## BudBartos

legendno6 said:


> Bud-
> 
> You have a PM.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dave


Dave >>> Did You get my reply??
Bud


----------



## wazzer

BudBartos said:


> Trust Me Freddie that is the MAJOR thing :thumbsup: Eat then race
> 
> THANKS


Pretty pointless to drive 4 hours one way and not get get some free chow?


----------



## BudBartos

Wazzer >>. You coming out?? The track is a blast. Maybe You can charter a single engine plane to fly out and It would be cheaper


----------



## wazzer

What about the BRP corporate jet? Surely you could send it out to pick me up at the local airport. 

The plan at this point is to try and make it out to at least one. Extra distance to Freddies adds another 40 minutes to the drive, but what the heck, where else can you go to rub fenders with the finest BRP racers in the land. 

Plus, I won't have to worry about a rain out.


----------



## BudBartos

Wazzer >> You got that NO rainouts. I do have a air hogs jet maybe I could send that


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> To those that I sent pod plates to !!!!
> When running 10/45 You will have to notch the bushing for can clearance. Just do one bushing come out from the flange the thickness of the pod plate then cut it down till it is almost into the axle hole. That way with the motor pushed back so You get a good gear mesh it will not hit bushing. Make sure it does not stick out of pod plate or it may bind when You tighten motor. You can use a dremel or file.I will notch all the rest.
> I also noticed that depending on how wide Your rear tires are the pinion may hit the tire. You can cut 1/16th of the end of shaft and then reinstall the pinion.
> Make sure You support the shaft when pressing on.
> 
> Sorry but We will get it straightend out.


Just wanted to bring up !!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

bud got the stuff today thanks that was fast those new plates sure look nice and it was the other dave that needed the pivots... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

my truck body is in the paint both, my stock body is done thanks to bill weaver thanks alot ,got the midie big block truck ready to rumble


----------



## martian 710

tcian said:


> my truck body is in the paint both, my stock body is done thanks to bill weaver thanks alot ,got the midie big block truck ready to rumble


I've got 3 bodies to paint tonight and 12 battery packs to assemble. I was up till 2:30 am the last 2 nights working on cars. Hopefully I'll get rained out tomorrow or I might have to pull an allnighter Thursday night to get the cars finished. I don't know if I'm going to be able to stay awake for a 10 min. main Friday night. :freak: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats alot of cars


----------



## martian 710

Brp #5(6 if you count the bare Pro-Chassis) came in the mail today. I think I'm done buying for a while. Well, back to work!!! I ought to be able to do lots of testing. I've got cars in about every configuration possible. :freak:


----------



## losiman2

i should find out for sure if theres work sat " fri night for me " its not likley i will have to work so i should be there fri and johnathans car is ready to go so if we have 3 kids to have a heat this aught to be good i gotta bring the vid camera for his first demo derby " i mean race ".. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
BOOGEDY BOOGEDY BOOGEDY LETS GO MARSHALL BOYS !!!!! LOL


----------



## martian 710

My 6year old son and 10year old daughter will both be there. They'll all have a ball!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Looks like I'll be at race on the 20th. My coworker said he will change evenings so I can make most of the races. YIPEE!


----------



## losiman2

cool as long as i don't have to work we'll be there he's so excited he's been bugging me all week..


----------



## Marty Mangione

Got my truck almost ready, Bud i need a dif spring , and a set of high bite orange`s please. Will be ready to race both stock and truck Friday nite. Thanks to Roush Ohio.( Bill Weaver and his Short Bus garage) This should be a great nite of racing can`t wait Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos

OK will have it there.


----------



## tcian

i almost got my truck ready to all i got to do is rewire the esc and put that fast motor in and mount the body i wont be able to make it until may 11 that sucks


----------



## losiman2

i will be there for stock brp and my tag along will be there for the demo derby :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

How many guys will try to run Super Truck tommorrow? I am working in get one done.

Hey Bud, I will need some front bearings 1/8 axle shims and a truck motor.
Thanks


----------



## BudBartos

OK will have it there !!!!!!!!!!!!
I will not have My truck done


----------



## ghoulardi

*racin'*

My truck won't be ready but I'll be there to run stock. Its really cool to only work 4 days a week. :thumbsup: 

Indeed...


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> How many guys will try to run Super Truck tommorrow? I am working in get one done.
> 
> Hey Bud, I will need some front bearings 1/8 axle shims and a truck motor.
> Thanks


I'm hoping to run Super Truck tommorrow. Might not have it together for the first heat or 2. Hopefully I'll have it ready by the end of the night. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

martian 710 said:


> I'm hoping to run Super Truck tommorrow. Might not have it together for the first heat or 2. Hopefully I'll have it ready by the end of the night. :thumbsup:


are the kids cars ready ? my son can't wait... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

hey bud looks like you might need to get some brp shirts made in little tikes sizes 
for the future of brp racing...


----------



## tcian

TangTester said:


> How many guys will try to run Super Truck tommorrow? I am working in get one done.
> 
> Hey Bud, I will need some front bearings 1/8 axle shims and a truck motor.
> Thanks


my truck is done but i wont be there!!!!!! Man i want to race some brp all the tc is not as fun :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dude: cya i know its early but does anyone want to practice in early may lol :hat:


----------



## DAVON

BUD.....YOU GOT MAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it Dave.


----------



## DAVON

THANKS BUD :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

losiman2 said:


> are the kids cars ready ? my son can't wait... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


The kid's cars will be ready. I just have to paint the last color on my daughter's "Sponge BuRP" body. My son's car is done. I still have to get my cars wired up and battery packs soldered and paint the last color on the bodies. I can't finish them until I get to Freddie's and pick up the big block plates. See everone tomorrow night. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## tcian

ok when i was assembling the big block motor plates and damper discs i saw something about the bottom adjusting collar what is it the same as the top collar ? thanks


----------



## d_man

losiman you have pm


----------



## tcian

i will be there tonight dave can u bring me home sorry i did not ask u earlier


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> ok when i was assembling the big block motor plates and damper discs i saw something about the bottom adjusting collar what is it the same as the top collar ? thanks


It is the same but has a notch cut in it to clear the lock nut.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - Super Stock Truck question: With the new speed 370 motor, the damper post is taller than the old stock post. Can we drill the truck bed to have the post stick out? If we don't cut the body, the trucks will all have to be the same height...just wanted to check with you before I lower my truck....thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it is OK to make a hole for the damper post since the new ones are longer. You can do this on the truck and the wedge.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

What a fun night of racing we had this evening. 
Ian looked to be the man to beat but Marty stepped up and took the TQ for the night. :thumbsup: 
During the day today I had a few phone calls from a certain individual proclaiming and A-Main victory. I wont mentioned any names but 9th in the A-Main is a long way from 1st!  

But when it was all done, I got tot witness a new race team form this evening as well. Team " IN " was formed. Its cute  

Shyniah raced in the novice class this evening showing she is ready to join in the points hunt next week. Pit team "dad" needs to just move faster  

I hope to see everyone next week for the first points race. Remember I will bring the hot sauce :wave:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Jeff Morgan, 59 5.00 and 109 10.00 . See ya next friday. Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was a fun hight again. Tang set the pace in the new super stock truck class.

Pro stock 5 min 73 laps 10 min 128 laps :thumbsup: 8000 was fast and the vodoo drops work get in the brushless.

Well more in the morning!!!


----------



## DAVON

ROSS....U GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Pro stock 5 min 73 laps 10 min 128 laps :thumbsup: 8000 was fast and the vodoo drops work get in the brushless.
> 
> Well more in the morning!!!


Bud - only 128 with a 8000Kv motor? I did 127 with a 5400Kv! and how did you put Vodoo in a brushless?

Tang - what motor did you use?


----------



## Micro_Racer

How was the new truck class? What was the hot set up?


----------



## losiman2

truck class looked great but it did seem setup will be even more crucial with the trucks! tang had the setup down and had a great line mabey we'll see some tangs tips on it.. great night everyone..


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - only 128 with a 8000Kv motor? I did 127 with a 5400Kv! and how did you put Vodoo in a brushless?
> 
> Tang - what motor did you use?


I think they were both on around a 150? lap pace untill they both dumped with about 1:30 to go. Bud drank the Voodoo drops!!! :drunk: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - only 128 with a 8000Kv motor? I did 127 with a 5400Kv! and how did you put Vodoo in a brushless?
> 
> Tang - what motor did you use?


Yes but it was 1 lap faster and I played try to finish for the last 1.30.
It was interesting. 

Trucks looked fun Tang had the handling it fig out 10/45 looks to be good they were alittle faster than 6 cell stock. Tang used a 370.
For the guys running house transponders make sure You pay attention to where You mount them and get some foam on the body so they don't rattle around.


----------



## BudBartos

OK first points race is next Friday the 20th. If You look at these threads and are coming please post so I can get a good idea how many sausage and dogs to get.

I think We are going to have a good showing and a great summer of racing fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thank you very much to TONY C and his POWER PUSH battery`s. thay were TQ and 1st in the A main. Marty TsB


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - I will be at the first race! I am sure to consume 3 dogs


----------



## tcian

yes thanks tony for the great 2/3 cells and my killer 4 cell sub c cells,Thanks to dave sees and ******* motor works you can build some killer motors, fast combo


----------



## Easy

I am going to be there!! At least 1or 2 dogs for me.
Don


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> OK first points race is next Friday the 20th. If You look at these threads and are coming please post so I can get a good idea how many sausage and dogs to get.
> 
> I think We are going to have a good showing and a great summer of racing fun :thumbsup:


OK that is 4 !!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Gaylord, myself and Debbie will be there. I know I am a growing boy I want two please


----------



## BudBartos

OK thats 5 racers and several eaters


----------



## BudBartos

I know that I will be there Don S, Gary C, Don D, Dan K,Tang, And maybe 2sloww00.

So that is 12 Ya HOO !!!!!!!!!
Our all time record for entries was several years ago at Da Track and that was 37  Can We get close to that or go beyond ???


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Gaylord, myself and Debbie will be there. I know I am a growing boy I want two please


Freddie >>Just 2 I know some that have had 4 !!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

i will know for sure by thurs by johnathan and i will be there as long as i dont have to do that 4 letter word thing oh yea he eats like me bud .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i think he takes after his mother.. :devil: :devil:


----------



## martian 710

Shyniah, Logan, and myself will be there. We're good for 5 hotdogs and 4 entries.


----------



## BudBartos

OK up to 18 entries !!!


----------



## cepaw

I'll be there


----------



## BudBartos

19 I think We may be on the way to a new record.


----------



## martian 710

I'm still trying to scrub the footprints off of SpongeBuRP. I hope Bud is done with the durability testing of his product. :drunk: :freak: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> I'm still trying to scrub the footprints off of SpongeBuRP. I hope Bud is done with the durability testing of his product. :drunk: :freak: :wave:


THAT SURE WAS A FUNNY SITE TO SEE :lol: :lol: ....BUT IF IT WERE ANY OTHER R/C CAR YOU WOULD BE REPLACING IT.....BRP's BUILT TOUGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

i just thought of something really bad i go into work on sunday night that means i cant drink any pop while watching the races    whats a nascar race without pop !!! damit !!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am in and i know Bill Weaver is in. I don`t know about Jeff Morgan . Lets RACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Marty TsB


----------



## DAVON

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILL WEAVER.....U GOT A PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Nesquick Truck Ready for RACING!*

The Nesquick Truck is ready to rumble with a new 370 motor! Can Nesquick knock out Tang as the top "powdered drink" at the track? Will Bud have a truck ready for the race? Will SG1 drop by and show us how it's done?

Tune in next Friday to find out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Chocolately Sweet Truck!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

thats sweet micro where did u get the grill decals?


----------



## Micro_Racer

tcian said:


> thats sweet micro where did u get the grill decals?


I think from a Prorform Micro RS4 Truck body, or some other company that made RS4 bodies.


----------



## BudBartos

Were up to 22 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

What is a RS4 ???


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Were up to 22 !!!!!!!!!


Maybe we can run a realistic Nascar short track race. A 43 car 10 minute main. :freak: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I have truck bodies in !!


----------



## d_man

hey bud d_man and one half of newly formed in team will be there i am good for 2 sausage nicky bobby is good for 2 lets raise the bar guys brp mania rules


----------



## BudBartos

That makes 24


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'm in for Friday nite!


----------



## BudBartos

25 I think We will set a all time new record on the 20th  K-5 caper>> Skip that sprint car race !!


----------



## BudBartos

I think I'm going to have to get alot of those sausages !!! Think 40 will do it?


----------



## losiman2

thats plenty for me


----------



## losiman2

hey bud do you have any or can you get any of those little blue thrush bearings we all use on the rear axles?


----------



## martian 710

Bud, would I be allowed to run both stock and pro-stock? Or do you have to run one or the other? If I can you can up us from 4 to 5 entries. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

i would think you can run as many classes as you want to... but you'll be one busy pit guy  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I'm use to being a busy pit guy. When the kids are with me I'm usually pitting 5-7 cars. It's fun trying to keep track which batteries are charged and not. You don't do anything to the cars between rounds but change batts. and compound tires. It's doable as long as nothing breaks. I'll probably just run 2 qualifiers and the main with my cars and let the kids run all 4 rounds. I think its time for Shyniah to learn how to compound her own tires and change battery packs.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I agree and get her some gears :thumbsup: let her beat up on some guys


----------



## losiman2

i'm already teaching johnathan to clean and dope his own tires and soon he'll be charging his own batts to as soon as i get him a charger he's not allowed to touch dads ice.. i told him he will be working on his own ride with my help but he's doing the work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: working on the car is 50% of racing..


----------



## d_man

i agree with that....i found out the hard way!!!! kids are never allowed to touch the "bigger kids" stuff....haha :lol: :lol: ...or their hands will get smacked!!! (owww)
-Nikki Bobby(the right way to spell Nikki)


----------



## losiman2

has anyone put the new bb plates on a middy yet?


----------



## ZOOOOM

I should be there.


----------



## martian 710

losiman2 said:


> has anyone put the new bb plates on a middy yet?


I'm getting ready to start in a few minutes. Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Bud, would I be allowed to run both stock and pro-stock? Or do you have to run one or the other? If I can you can up us from 4 to 5 entries. :thumbsup:


You can run all You want since it is Your first season.


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like 26 now.


----------



## BudBartos

losi
man2 said:


> has anyone put the new bb plates on a middy yet?


I sent You the rear plates. I will send the Mid plates.


----------



## losiman2

thanks bud i just wasnt aware there was different ones.. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

bud don't send new plates i'm just tarded ... lol... and no comments from the peanut gallery........ DAVON .....


----------



## ML23

I should be there



Drunk Mike


----------



## BudBartos

26 !!! what about SG1??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

You go on your vacation yet Drunk Mike??


----------



## ML23

as of now sg1 is a no show, hes tring to get his new link car ready.
i leave april 30


Drunk Mike


----------



## BudBartos

Those darn 1/12th cars Pain to set up.

Vacation??? I wish I could go on one


----------



## ghoulardi

*Friday*

Well Wooo Hooo, I'm in too for Friday. 4 day weeks are SWEET ! :thumbsup: 



Indeed...


----------



## tcian

too bad i cant make it!!!!!!!! i wishi had a 4 day week lol


----------



## tcian

losiman2 said:


> i'm already teaching johnathan to clean and dope his own tires and soon he'll be charging his own batts to as soon as i get him a charger he's not allowed to touch dads ice.. i told him he will be working on his own ride with my help but he's doing the work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: working on the car is 50% of racing..


Dave if u give me ur adress i can ship that novak charger to u so ull have it for friday all u will have to do is hard wire it and set it let me know


----------



## losiman2

pm sent ian thanks.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

you got pm also


----------



## BudBartos

27 !!!!!!!!


----------



## d_man

hey bud was just wondering if freddie has hot sauce or vodoo drops ? which one works better   :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## TangTester

vodoo just a couple of drops and you need to clean the motor after each run you use them.


----------



## BudBartos

d-man >> Do not use hot sauce on 16D it is too strong and will fill slots. It may work on 370. I think Freddies will have it . I have voodo.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yes I do I carry all the Finishline products :thumbsup: 
Give me a few weeks and I will have most of the BRp stuff on the wall as well :dude:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> You go on your vacation yet Drunk Mike??


WHO is drunk Mike


----------



## losiman2

the guy with the lightning mcqueen body is drunk mike..


----------



## BudBartos

Why is He called that ????


----------



## d_man

its mike long.....the guy i beat at the classic.....why is he coming??? because i can kick his butt again for you guys!!!!!   i would happily go all Nikki Bobby on his butt........ :devil: :devil:


----------



## ML23

the guy you beet at classic once when he broke and didnt finish, i think last time i was slow and you were still 6 laps down


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is it friday yet????????????


----------



## ghoulardi

*hardware kits*

Hey Mr Bartos, don't forget the hardware kits and my body !


Indeed...


----------



## losiman2

ML23 said:


> the guy you beet at classic once when he broke and didnt finish, i think last time i was slow and you were still 6 laps down


thats funny " he said SLAP " take that dman..   :drunk: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Hey Mr Bartos, don't forget the hardware kits and my body !
> 
> 
> Indeed...


Got it.


----------



## martian 710

Bud, I got my care package today!!! Thanks, Brett :thumbsup: Watch out guys Shyniah's got gears!!!  I can't wait for Friday, its going to be a BLAST. :wave:


----------



## d_man

hey dave you show know when nicole is doing the talking besides almost can asure you that when against a superior driver such as myself   mike does not stand a chance if he has any doubt just tell him to bring it to the track i do not have any probelm putting him into the wall :devil: :devil: :jest: :jest: see you guys friday


----------



## Marty Mangione

Who said Friday??


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Bud, I got my care package today!!! Thanks, Brett :thumbsup: Watch out guys Shyniah's got gears!!!  I can't wait for Friday, its going to be a BLAST. :wave:


She is still going to run novice though right ??? I don't want her to scare away any of the stock class guy's :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Sure glad our first race is this Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Friday




INDEED


----------



## d_man

:freak: marty friday will take forever to get her if you keep thinking about it


----------



## ghoulardi

But Thursday is my Friday ! :tongue: 


Indeed...


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> She is still going to run novice though right ??? I don't want her to scare away any of the stock class guy's :thumbsup:


Yeah, she's going to run novice for the first few races anyway. She'll probably move up to stock later on in the summer. I wouldn't want her to humiliate some of the guys to early in the series.  :tongue: :wave: I got my own stock car ready for Fri. so poor little Sponge BuRP won't have to do double duty. :thumbsup: Just 2 more days. I don't know if the boss is going to let me off early on Friday or not. It's finally going to be a nice day!!!


----------



## BudBartos

We will save your team some food. If Your coming late call freddie.


Don't forget Guy's take rt 44 instead of rt 14 much better way if coming from that direction.


----------



## martian 710

We'll be there on time. I was being funny :tongue: I work for myself. I'll pick the kids up at school and we should be there by 5:30. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

k-5 whats this i hear you are moving on up to the pro stock class . one word of warning watch out for the one they call bud!!!!!good luck buddy


----------



## BudBartos

No You have to watch for TANG He is the one that throughs cars on the track :freak:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> No You have to watch for TANG He is the one that throughs cars on the track :freak:


Bud just stomps on them!!! :freak: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

That may be like the second car I have steped on it 30 years of RC racing !!!

Guess I just can't move like I used to.


----------



## TangTester

ONE time in 25 years of racing !!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

d man, I was going to do the pro stock thing,but I like the rule situation of the trucks,sounds like alot of fun,so I think I am going that route.I am going to Attica Speedway for the World Of Outlaws Friday night and on vacation in Bahamas next Friday,but plan on being out for race #2 if I survive vacation!! K5


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> ONE time in 25 years of racing !!!!!!!


What throwing your car ??


----------



## BudBartos

World of outlaws Bahamas. Must be nice!! Have FUN.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

My tummy is growling


----------



## TangTester

Yep throwing the car.....and it was more of a drop then a throw. SG1 had it coming to him.

Just think that same car is now a super truck. I put the decals on last night. I will be working on the pro stock ride tonight.


----------



## BudBartos

40 Sausages pre cook and they smell goood :thumbsup: 

No chance of rain!! Just think if it was at the old Da Track I bet it would be raining or snowing.

Freddie>> The grill ready?


----------



## TangTester

40 thats it?


----------



## BudBartos

And 30 dogs !!!! I hope it is enough


----------



## BudBartos

Just heard Rich D is coming so that is 28 !!!!!!!!

Frank, Mark ????


----------



## losiman2

how much is racing for second class and kids and such i know 1 entry is $15 but what about the rest?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

losiman2 said:


> how much is racing for second class and kids and such i know 1 entry is $15 but what about the rest?


becaues I am not those other places you have raced, I believe that the kids should participate. 15 for you first entry, 5 going for the food. and then 5 bucks for yor child and if you race a third class its 4 more :thumbsup: I try to treat people right


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Freddie!!! We appreciate it greatly? :thumbsup: See everyone in about 20 hrs. :wave:


----------



## losiman2

wow thats great freddie thanks alot we do applicate it... johnathan and i will be there fri ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: he's got a new body he can't wait to tear up.. :drunk:


----------



## d_man

hey marty tommorow is friday :dude: :dude: is jeff coming or not what about tom


----------



## d_man

hey bud what is up with george racing or not????


----------



## BudBartos

Last I talked with George He said He was going to try and make it.


----------



## martian 710

It's Friday!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Less then 10 hours untill race time


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Have fun tonight guys,looking forward to reading the posts of the race.Can you break in a 300/370 motor old school style by giving it the deep six or no??Enjoy those sausages,and you know what Too Slo would have to say about it!!!! K5


----------



## BudBartos

What chu talkin bout ???? Yes You can break them in homes 

Watch out for the flying chucks of dirt


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Cold night,BIG horsepower,alot of dirt flying,I can not wait to ask Steve Kinser if he has ever heard of the legendary driver known as Tang!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

He may not Know Tang but I bet He knows Bud Bartos


----------



## BudBartos

Well I thought I would post this picture of all My 2007 summer series cars. Left to right is My stock BRP SC18V2, Super stock SC18V2M Truck and the super fast SC18V2M Pro Stock brushless wedge.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Why is that Bud?


----------



## TangTester

I like the Novak sticker......what type of brushless is in there?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud are you not honoring your sponsors??


----------



## martian 710

The cars look great!!! Are you racing your truck tonight Bud?


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> I like the Novak sticker......what type of brushless is in there?


Maybe he put an SS4300 in it for this week. Really "BIG" block power!!! :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> I like the Novak sticker......what type of brushless is in there?


Tekin or Mamba depends. Novak is most faithfull sponsor over the years plus it matches the body.
I think I will go with 8000 in 5 min and 6400 in 10  

K5-caper >> Because I'm the legend :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I think I will try truck and Pro stock. Depends on how things go.


----------



## 2slow00

I'll be there tonight.


----------



## BudBartos

Good deal 2slow00 !!!!! See You later.


----------



## OrangeRacer

-1 to your count Bud. Cannot make it 2nite :-(

Hope you all have a great time!! Catch ya for round 2 next month.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Freddie's Palace of FUN ! 
04-20-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Shyniah Watson with 49/5:00.85

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 45 5:05.73 Shyniah Watson 
2 2 29 5:03.06 Johnathan sees 
3 3 29 5:04.58 Logan Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro Stock: 
Bud Bartos with 72/5:02.76

-- BRP Pro Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 132 10:04.33 Bud Bartos 
2 2 130 10:04.20 Patrick Barber 
3 3 120 10:01.60 Michael Elwood 
4 5 113 10:00.85 Don Smolik 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Brett Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Mike Rhodes with 58/5:02.87

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 112 10:02.02 Mike Rhodes 
2 2 112 10:04.38 Nitro Jeff 
3 3 111 10:03.21 Chris Kandrach 
4 7 110 10:02.57 Brett Watson 
5 4 108 10:05.04 Short Bus Marty 
6 5 107 10:00.37 Bill Weaver 
7 6 103 10:05.91 Dave Lazor 
8 8 64 5:59.09 Dennis Miller 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 53 5:04.79 Don Deutsch 
2 3 50 5:05.46 Rich **** 
3 5 49 5:00.03 George Seel 
4 4 49 5:04.67 Nikki Bobby 
5 1 21 2:14.13 Don Pflueger 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Stock Truc: 
Patrick Barber with 61/5:03.15

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 118 10:03.55 Patrick Barber 
2 2 116 10:00.57 Bud Bartos 
3 3 114 10:04.08 Michael Elwood 
4 4 110 10:04.88 Brett Watson 
5 5 109 10:00.89 Gary Chapin 
6 7 108 10:00.59 Dick Oettinger 
7 6 107 10:00.58 Bill Weaver 
8 8 100 10:02.35 Dave Sees 

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 56 5:04.49 Dave Lazor 
2 1 55 5:02.61 Ross jaenke 
3 3 33 5:03.54 Short Bus Marty


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good to see too sloo made it out,looks like he ran REAL well for a guy who has not raced in awhile!!Congrats Dick,hope to see you at the next race.


----------



## martian 710

We all had a great time tonight!!! Thanks to Freddie for having us and to Bud for the food (I don't remember if I got a chance to eat any of it or not though :freak: ). I think these little cars are the most fun of anything I've ever raced!!! :thumbsup: I'm going to have to go brushless with the Pro-Stock car or make a heavy duty rear bumper so I'm ready for "Bump Draft" Bud next race? :tongue: :wave: See everyone in a couple of weeks.


----------



## martian 710

Freddie you have a PM.


----------



## TangTester

Thanks Bud and Freddie,

It was really to see 2sloow00, year off and he can still get the job done. It must be of those years of experience

Had a good time my truck was dial drove great. I would like to thank the guys I raced with they did give me room for passing. I was impress how well the truck race went. 

Prostock I am still trying to figure out. Aleast I made to 10 mins. I like the fact that you had to think about saving battieries from the start. The car slowed on the last lap
Tang


----------



## losiman2

yes thanks freddie and bud it was a blast.. truck racing is AWSOME i can't believe the difference in handling those trucks even made me look like i can drive wow who'd a thunk it.. its gonna be a great season.. thanks for all the support for johnathan also guys it means alot.. he's lovin racin and thats whats important.. ribbons are great but funs what lasts a lifetime.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*truks*

Yes indeed, stock truck is gonna be brutal. A great fun class. Tons of fun. Tanx Bud!!! :thumbsup: 


Indeed...


----------



## nitrojeff

Super fun!!! Nice drivin' Mike! and the food was great, thank you.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all the racers that came out!!! Thanks Freddie for running the show. The picture of all the racers cars looks good. 

Lots of nice racing and as always tons of fun.

The Super stock class is a giant hit I beleive!!! Those things were fast and handled like champs. I ran one pack all night and it also had one practice run on it.

Brett >> You win the Iron Man award wrenching of 5 cars and racing 3  
To those that were not able to make and those that did hope to see Ya on May 11th !!!!!!!!

I will have more Sausage and onions/peppers at the next one guess 40 just is not enough


----------



## 2slow00

I had a great time last night. Good to see everyone again. I almost forgot how much fun these BRP cars are. Thanks to all who marshalled for me,and helped me carry my gear. The trucks are a blast. I think the gearing and motor make it a true stock class.Bud thanks for the great food.


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Points*

The points are updated on my web site. Please note the new 2007 Summer Link:
http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/BRP_2007_Summer.html

The truck class was a lot of FUN! I can't wait till next race, the mail man dropped off my new Team Scream cells....the numbers look N I C E !
Tang - I will have much more for you next race!

Brushless - WOW that is a fast class! You blink and things can go wrong fast! 

I may go on Friday the 4th.....to get a little more practice in.


----------



## BudBartos

THANKS Gary C for making the onions and peppers !!!


----------



## martian 710

Micro Racer, What's the points system you are using. Do you get points for qualifying or just your place in the mains? I can't figure it out.


----------



## cepaw

Great night of racing, Jeff and Chris nice drivin
Bud the food was great
Freddie, you put on a nice show, thank you
see you all next time
Mike


----------



## BudBartos

Mike >> Congrats on Your A main win !!! Do You like running 10 Min


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thanks Bud for letting me run my COT after my middy broke down. It was my 20 some year old servo that melted down. Oh well there are more were that one came from. I'll be ready for the next race. Had a good time as usual and it is always nice to socialize with a nice bunch of fellow racers.


----------



## cepaw

bud, Thanks, I like the 10 min main, after the first 3-5 laps things calm down and it goes pretty smooth, it all comes down to traffic. I had a blast


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Micro Racer, What's the points system you are using. Do you get points for qualifying or just your place in the mains? I can't figure it out.


You get points for qualifying:
TQ = 30
2nd = 29 and minus 1 down the list

Points for Mains
1st = 70
2nd = 69 and minus 1 down the list

So TQ and A main winner is 100 points


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Micro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Freddie's Palace of FUN !
> 04-20-2007
> 
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice:
> Shyniah Watson with 49/5:00.85
> 
> -- BRP Novice - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 45 5:05.73 Shyniah Watson
> 2 2 29 5:03.06 Johnathan sees
> 3 3 29 5:04.58 Logan Watson
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro Stock:
> Bud Bartos with 72/5:02.76
> 
> -- BRP Pro Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 132 10:04.33 Bud Bartos
> 2 2 130 10:04.20 Patrick Barber
> 3 3 120 10:01.60 Michael Elwood
> 4 5 113 10:00.85 Don Smolik
> -- 4 --- DNS --- Brett Watson
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock:
> Mike Rhodes with 58/5:02.87
> 
> -- BRP Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 112 10:02.02 Mike Rhodes
> 2 2 112 10:04.38 Nitro Jeff
> 3 3 111 10:03.21 Chris Kandrach
> 4 7 110 10:02.57 Brett Watson
> 5 4 108 10:05.04 Short Bus Marty
> 6 5 107 10:00.37 Bill Weaver
> 7 6 103 10:05.91 Dave Lazor
> 8 8 64 5:59.09 Dennis Miller
> 
> -- BRP Stock - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 2 53 5:04.79 Don Deutsch
> 2 3 50 5:05.46 Rich ****
> 3 5 49 5:00.03 George Seel
> 4 4 49 5:04.67 Nikki Bobby
> 5 1 21 2:14.13 Don Pflueger
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Stock Truc:
> Patrick Barber with 61/5:03.15
> 
> -- BRP Super Stock Truc - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 118 10:03.55 Patrick Barber
> 2 2 116 10:00.57 Bud Bartos
> 3 3 114 10:04.08 Michael Elwood
> 4 4 110 10:04.88 Brett Watson
> 5 5 109 10:00.89 Gary Chapin
> 6 7 108 10:00.59 Dick Oettinger
> 7 6 107 10:00.58 Bill Weaver
> 8 8 100 10:02.35 Dave Sees
> 
> -- BRP Super Stock Truc - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 2 56 5:04.49 Dave Lazor
> 2 1 55 5:02.61 Ross jaenke
> 3 3 33 5:03.54 Short Bus Marty


Moved to current page.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Looks like you all had a blast  

Looking forward to 11th!


----------



## losiman2

it was awsome we couldn't ask for more great cars great guys and great food all at the best facility around with comic relief during the races... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: racing don't get any better in my opinion.. great job bud and freddie 
can you guys imagine freddie calling a real nascar race.. that would be funny right there i don't car who ya are..


----------



## K-5 CAPER

even a certain cable guy would like that


----------



## ML23

any one have an extra airtronics reciever( 75 mhz fm) they would be willing to part with??? let me know

Thanks
Drunk Mike


----------



## Micro_Racer

Mike - I do - $20...


----------



## ML23

sold... if buy any chance i could get it from you before sat the would be great


----------



## Micro_Racer

send a paypal to [email protected] and include your address...


----------



## ML23

i dont mid commin and pickin it up or if you wanna meet some where thats fine save the trouble and money of mailing it. up to you


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,

You got PM


----------



## BudBartos

Got it !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

We stopped in at The gate Sat. SG1 Wayne Gerber was TQ in inv. class 4 seconds faster that all the PRO Fractory drivers  Hope He can stay there!!!He did say He can't wait to do some BRP racing on the 11th.

tcian>> Was running but I think He was finding the walls more than He would have liked  
I HATE the smell of PARAGON !!!
2 more weeks Ya HOOO:thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

BudBartos said:


> tcian>> Was running but I think He was finding the walls more than He would have liked
> I HATE the smell of PARAGON !!!
> 2 more weeks Ya HOOO:thumbsup:



well at least he's consistent !! :freak: :freak: :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

tcian>> Was running but I think He was finding the walls more than He would have liked  


AND I BET THEY WERE ALL ON RIGHT HAND TURNS :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> We stopped in at The gate Sat. SG1 Wayne Gerber was TQ in inv. class 4 seconds faster that all the PRO Fractory drivers  Hope He can stay there!!!He did say He can't wait to do some BRP racing on the 11th.
> 
> tcian>> Was running but I think He was finding the walls more than He would have liked
> I HATE the smell of PARAGON !!!
> 2 more weeks Ya HOOO:thumbsup:


Also We may have a few more new racers Pete Medved hopes to be out and Ray and Zach Adams are thinking of getting BRP's


----------



## losiman2

AWSOME the more poeple the more fun it is... pretty soon we can have a brp worlds race...


----------



## ScottH

You guys getting any pics or video of all these races?


----------



## losiman2

take a look here under videos for some brp racing at classic hobbies in akron racing vids from freddies comming soon..

http://www.freewebs.com/davesrc/index.htm


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> We stopped in at The gate Sat. SG1 Wayne Gerber was TQ in inv. class 4 seconds faster that all the PRO Fractory drivers  Hope He can stay there!!!He did say He can't wait to do some BRP racing on the 11th.
> 
> tcian>> Was running but I think He was finding the walls more than He would have liked
> I HATE the smell of PARAGON !!!
> 2 more weeks Ya HOOO:thumbsup:


Yes the walls where a pain, my car had to much traction and not enoft hp,But Zach Adams Builds some fast motors :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dude:


----------



## BudBartos

Well good job anyhow Ian!!! I could not have stayed in that place for 2 and a half days. They really need to get rid of that Paragon.Hope to see You at Freddies this summer :wave:


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys,

A few of us will be at the Gate tonight cleaning up and packing up our stuff for the summer. If you have anything that you want to remove from The Gate please stop by tonight and get it. We will be there from 5:30 untill probably about 8:00pm. *The Gate will be closed for the summer and the doors will re-open sometime in early September thus making it extremely important for you to pick anything you may want up tomorrow night*.

Paul


----------



## TangTester

11 days and counting

What will be the headlines for the next race?


----------



## BudBartos

NEW Turnout record set !!!!!!!!!!! If those that were at the first race return which I think they will and We pick up those that say they are coming it will be a new record!!!! I may have to do 60 sausages :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Extra! Extra! Read All About It!*

The number 10 Nesquick GMC Truck TQ's and takes the A Main win from the 11 time BRP world champ TangTester.

 :lol:  

How do you like that!?!?!?!


----------



## TangTester

Not to sure, I think Bud is hiring a driver for his truck.


----------



## ZOOOOM

If any of you guys are interested, I have, for sale, a brand new matched pack (6 cells) of Team Scream Batteries with 1.172 volts. never been assembled. They are $30.00 on his web site. Make me an offer. Let me know if you are interested and I will bring them to the track on Fri.

Chris


----------



## DAVON

ANYBODY INTERESTED IN THE 4TH?????????? :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

I don't think I will be out it is going to be nice out and I have stuff to finish up in the yard. I will see You on the 11th :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Can't make it the 4th. Logan has a baseball game. Looks like they might finally get a game in. Opening day got rained out Sat. and they got about 3/4 of an inning in tonight before the lightning started just as he got up to bat. I'll be there with both kids on the 11th. I'm going to put a new motor and some gears in Sponge BuRP and see how many laps Shyniah can turn!!! The brushless system should be here tommorrow for my Pro-Stock car. Hopefully it will lessen the impact from "Bumpdraft" Bud for the next race. :freak: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

nicole and myself will not be there big spiderman debut most go have something to do wiyh movie itself made props for stunt scenes but we will be there on the 11th you can count on it building super stock truck should be ready for the 11th bud better start making sausages now !!!!!


----------



## TangTester

10 days and counting 

Who will be the fastest in stock? Super truck should be intersting, Bud's hire gun, Don S, K-5 Caper,and a host of others gunning for me. I may have to step up my game.

Pro stock, will the long awaited appearnace of Tekin's hire gun SG1 with his bushless. I wonder if we will go from ludicrous speed into plaid. 
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Can't make it the 4th. Logan has a baseball game. Looks like they might finally get a game in. Opening day got rained out Sat. and they got about 3/4 of an inning in tonight before the lightning started just as he got up to bat. I'll be there with both kids on the 11th. I'm going to put a new motor and some gears in Sponge BuRP and see how many laps Shyniah can turn!!! The brushless system should be here tommorrow for my Pro-Stock car. Hopefully it will lessen the impact from "Bumpdraft" Bud for the next race. :freak: :wave: :thumbsup:


That was a nice soft smooth bump draft !!! As You know I tryed it twice. Must be the wedge body. 

I think the Pro Stock records will fall again if SG1 shows up!!! Don S is going to have his own Super Stock truck  
One thing for sure We don't have to worry about rain!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon im in for sure


----------



## kzxctf

Hello everyone, I have been talking with a couple of you through the thread I started asking about 1/18 pan car (mostly Bud). As of now I am planning on coming out to freddies on the 11th so I wanted to introduce myself ahead of time. My Name is Jason Dunfee I am 29 and have raced rc since about the age of 10 mostly 1/10 carpet oval. I also raced nitro boats and I recently started flying. I am getting the itch to race again so here I am  . Just cant seem to stay away from the track..

Bud If I come to freddies on the 11th will I be able to purchase one of your race kits off of you? from reading the threads I am pretty sure i want a sc18v2m.

for lack of a better term does the track have a rental type car that I could rent for the night?? I would love to race while i am there. I am not counting on it but it never hurts to ask..  

Looking forward to meeting everyone..


----------



## losiman2

nice to meet you hope to c you there and bud may have an extra car im not sure if he still does or not but let me tell ya your making a great choice in brp these little cars are awsome i've had almost every kind of rc you can thing of and these are by far the best and most fun i've ever had in rc.. :thumbsup: and freddies facility is top notch we couldnt ask for more...


----------



## BudBartos

kzxctf said:


> Hello everyone, I have been talking with a couple of you through the thread I started asking about 1/18 pan car (mostly Bud). As of now I am planning on coming out to freddies on the 11th so I wanted to introduce myself ahead of time. My Name is Jason Dunfee I am 29 and have raced rc since about the age of 10 mostly 1/10 carpet oval. I also raced nitro boats and I recently started flying. I am getting the itch to race again so here I am  . Just cant seem to stay away from the track..
> 
> Bud If I come to freddies on the 11th will I be able to purchase one of your race kits off of you? from reading the threads I am pretty sure i want a sc18v2m.
> 
> for lack of a better term does the track have a rental type car that I could rent for the night?? I would love to race while i am there. I am not counting on it but it never hurts to ask..
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone..


Jason>> Yes I will have a racer kit there. I don't beleive Freddies has a rental car but if time permits I may have one there.


----------



## d_man

:wave: hey bud what is the chance of 1/18th scale class at indoor champs next time i think sounds like a good idea to me   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon im in for sure


OK BILL, SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## losiman2

we racin friday or just practice??????


----------



## DAVON

d_man said:


> :wave: hey bud what is the chance of 1/18th scale class at indoor champs next time i think sounds like a good idea to me   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


D_MAN,I THINK YOUR THE ONLY ONE WHO THINKS THAT....ITS ALOT OF CASH TO SPEND JUST AND ALOT OF SITTING AROUND :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> we racin friday or just practice??????


YES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

d_man said:


> :wave: hey bud what is the chance of 1/18th scale class at indoor champs next time i think sounds like a good idea to me   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


yea that does sound good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> yea that does sound good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


SORRY D_MAN, YOU AND IAN :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

kzxctf said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone..


kzxctf - welcome to the wonderful world of BRP :wave: 

Look forward to meeting you - just look for the yellow Nesquick truck...you can take my ride for a spin....


----------



## TangTester

Hey guys I know we have chatted with Mr Bill about the indoor champs running 1/18 scale. Dont think it will happen. To many cars use different motors. Plus right now the schedule at the champs is completely full no time for more classis.
Tang


----------



## kzxctf

BudBartos said:


> Jason>> Yes I will have a racer kit there. I don't beleive Freddies has a rental car but if time permits I may have one there.


Cant wait to get the kit.. dont go through any xtra trouble i just thought if the track had a car I could rent for a few bucks I could do some racing while I am out there.  and see how bad my driving skills are lol.

I already have a servo and a reciever that should fit.. the only esc I currently own is a Novak C2. Not sure if it will fit so I may be buying a new one. Does Freddies have hand out transponders or do you have to run your own?


----------



## martian 710

kzxctf said:


> Cant wait to get the kit.. dont go through any xtra trouble i just thought if the track had a car I could rent for a few bucks I could do some racing while I am out there.  and see how bad my driving skills are lol.
> 
> I already have a servo and a reciever that should fit.. the only esc I currently own is a Novak C2. Not sure if it will fit so I may be buying a new one. Does Freddies have hand out transponders or do you have to run your own?


There is more room for larger speed controls and receivers with the rear engine chassis. Also if your running a 4-cell class it frees up a lot more space. Freddie has track transponders you can use. :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Or they use personals


----------



## BudBartos

kzxctf>>> Bring That speed control so We can see how big it is.


----------



## BudBartos

dman>> Yes there will be BRP cars at the champs this year !!!!! They will be on my table in the hallway  They just don't have room at that race I have wanted to do a celebrity race with the BRP cars for years. Just hand the who ha racers a radio and they race. It would take maybe 20 min with all the hoopla and all but they say NO TIME. So there loss.

They are going to be having a 1/18th on road nats in Ct the weekend after the champs. Several of us local racers are thinking of going. The BRP would run with the scalpel, stock is hand out motor 4 cell. Open is brushless up to 6 cell


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> dman>> Yes there will be BRP cars at the champs this year !!!!! They will be on my table in the hallway  They just don't have room at that race I have wanted to do a celebrity race with the BRP cars for years. Just hand the who ha racers a radio and they race. It would take maybe 20 min with all the hoopla and all but they say NO TIME. So there loss.
> 
> They are going to be having a 1/18th on road nats in Ct the weekend after the champs. Several of us local racers are thinking of going. The BRP would run with the scalpel, stock is hand out motor 4 cell. Open is brushless up to 6 cell


The CT 1/18th Onroad Nats sounds good to me!!! Hopefully I'll be able to make the trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Well Gas just hit $3.20 here in Amherst  Needless to say It's OVER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## kzxctf

How long does a brp take to assemble? If I show up to the track early depending on what time everyone starts showing up at the track. would I have enough time to assemble before racing starts? What class do you recommend racing not sure If i should race the stock class or the truck class??


----------



## kzxctf

no problem on bringing the esc... I also found in my basement an esc that came out of one of my rc planes.. Not sure if it would work or not it is rated at 50 amps and has bec. I think it ran a 400 size motor with a 7 cell pack.


----------



## BudBartos

kzxctf said:


> How long does a brp take to assemble? If I show up to the track early depending on what time everyone starts showing up at the track. would I have enough time to assemble before racing starts? What class do you recommend racing not sure If i should race the stock class or the truck class??


Best to take your time and set it up properly, You can check all of our rides out and see what to do. The plane esc may not have brakes and some of them are not smooth enough.


----------



## DAVON

kzxctf said:


> What class do you recommend racing not sure If i should race the stock class or the truck class??


BOTH CLASSES ARE FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .......KZXCTF,SOME OF US ARE GOING TO BE AT FREDDIES FRIDAY FOR SOME PRACTICE.....TRY AND STOP UP AND I'M SURE YOU COULD DRIVE ANY OF OUR CARS OR TRUCKS....I'LL BE THERE AROUND 4ish...I'M DAVE :wave:


----------



## kzxctf

sounds like a plan. the wife is working late so i should be able to stop in for a couple of hours. 

bud will you be there? if you are maybe i can get the kit off of you to build for next week.


----------



## ghoulardi

Yes indeed, at $3.20 a gallon that crapwagon I got looks better all the time.


----------



## BudBartos

kzxctf said:


> sounds like a plan. the wife is working late so i should be able to stop in for a couple of hours.
> 
> bud will you be there? if you are maybe i can get the kit off of you to build for next week.


Sorry will not be there This Friday.


----------



## losiman2

freddie has a kit there i think and i'll be there also and i am dave 2 but im the good lookin dave the other dave is the ugly dave... :devil: :devil: :jest:


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> freddie has a kit there i think and i'll be there also and i am dave 2 but im the good lookin dave the other dave is the ugly dave... :devil: :devil: :jest:


JUST MAKE SURE YOUR LOOKIN DOWN OR YOU MIGHT STEP ON THE GOOD LOOKIN DAVE :drunk: :tongue: :drunk:


----------



## kzxctf

is the kit at freddies the same racers kit that bud sells? And what is all included in the kit? looking foward to meeting both Daves tommorow


----------



## losiman2

i'm not really sure what freddies kit has in it we'll check it out tomorrow.. but like i said if you order from bud he'll have it to you in like a day or two it ships realllllllly fast i get my stuff in two days in wadsworth... :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Well Gas just hit $3.20 here in Amherst  Needless to say It's OVER !!!!!!!!!


Ouch!!! It's still $2.89 a gallon here. I hope my buddy filled up his truck before he went to Amherst today. :freak: :drunk:


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> dman>> Yes there will be BRP cars at the champs this year !!!!! They will be on my table in the hallway  They just don't have room at that race I have wanted to do a celebrity race with the BRP cars for years. Just hand the who ha racers a radio and they race. It would take maybe 20 min with all the hoopla and all but they say NO TIME. So there loss.
> 
> They are going to be having a 1/18th on road nats in Ct the weekend after the champs. Several of us local racers are thinking of going. The BRP would run with the scalpel, stock is hand out motor 4 cell. Open is brushless up to 6 cell


i think i might go to the race in ct if yall gO


----------



## ScottH

Have any of you raced against the Scalpel? Is that car as fragile as it looks?


----------



## TangTester

7 days to go.

Who will repeat? Who will show up? How many sauages should Bud cook? Many questions to be answered in a week.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

ScottH said:


> Have any of you raced against the Scalpel? Is that car as fragile as it looks?


Scott>> Have not raced against one but I bought one and sold it fast. It has many things that are not right. But they sell many since the mags tell them to buy and they look pretty. After all is is the first 1/18th pan car ever, RIGHT :lol: 
I could make a list but there is not enough room on HT.


----------



## kzxctf

Bud I sent you a PM.


----------



## BudBartos

Got it I will call on Sat. BRP baby :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

Let me guess. The "Corally" style front end. I never liked it and who wants to be breaking CF all the time?

GO GET 'EM BRP CREW!!!


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> 7 days to go.
> 
> Who will repeat? Who will show up? How many sauages should Bud cook? Many questions to be answered in a week.
> Tang


Friday will bring 60 Sausages, 30 dogs, pile of onions and peppers chips, pop !!
What about some baked BEANS  The heater will not be on so there will not be any open flames  Just a thought
Oh Yes We will race the most killer 1/18th cars in the world BRP :thumbsup:
Only know of one no show that was at the first race but there are a good number of new racers coming SG1, Mike, K5-caper, Maybe Pete Meadved,orange racer ect!!!!
Just got off the ph with kzxctf >>>Jason New racer out for the first time.
Anyone that was at the first race not coming??


----------



## losiman2

we met jason at freddies today and he's gonna be a contender he was drivin davons cars and he looked pretty smooth.. :thumbsup:


----------



## kzxctf

thank you for the compliment!!! i hope my car runs as good as davons


----------



## DAVON

kzxctf said:


> thank you for the compliment!!! i hope my car runs as good as davons


JASON,THATS NOT SETTING YOUR GOAL VERY HIGH NOW :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## losiman2

boy you aint kiddin  :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## kzxctf

ok let me rephrase it  I hope my car handles as well as davons when I am passing him :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## losiman2

now you got the idea :devil: :devil: :lol:


----------



## DAVON

kzxctf said:


> ok let me rephrase it  I hope my car handles as well as davons when I am passing him :tongue: :tongue:


HEY!!!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: YOU GOT ME CONFUSED WITH THE OTHER DAVE ...A.K.A...LOSIBOY2


----------



## losiman2

nope he's got it right :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

I'll be there Fri. with both kids and all 5 cars. The kids don't have school Fri. so hopefully mother nature will let me get my work done this week so we can get out there a little early. Can't wait!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

THIS JUST IN..........K5 survived 8 nights all inclusive jones in the Bahamas!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

congrates in the servivalage maaaaannnn... lol :thumbsup: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## tcian

this sucks i cant come on friday.......Dave sees did any of those motors come out good?


----------



## losiman2

one was ok but you sure are hard on motors the others where DEAD..


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> THIS JUST IN..........K5 survived 8 nights all inclusive jones in the Bahamas!!!!!!!


Bring pictures !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> this sucks i cant come on friday.......Dave sees did any of those motors come out good?


That big trophy is slipping away tcian


----------



## DAVON

Kzxctf,you Got A Pm


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> That big trophy is slipping away tcian


Yea i think its gone!!!!! not allowed to race for 2 months im gonna lose my tallent lol :tongue: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## kzxctf

Davon >> you got pm :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> Yea i think its gone!!!!! not allowed to race for 2 months im gonna lose my tallent lol :tongue: :tongue: :wave:


WOW >> You must have been BAD !!!


----------



## DAVON

IS IT FRIDAY YET???????????? :tongue: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## losiman2

tcian said:


> Yea i think its gone!!!!! not allowed to race for 2 months im gonna lose my tallent lol :tongue: :tongue: :wave:



you had talent WHERE ... i seen alot of luck :tongue: :tongue: now bud, pat, micro, don, ect theres talent.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

losiman2 said:


> you had talent WHERE ... i seen alot of luck :tongue: :tongue: now bud, pat, micro, don, ect theres talent.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


If the X-Games ever has an R/C big air competition Ian might have a chance. Or he might have the talent to be a Rabbi after his performance at the final winter series race. Almost a perfect cut!!! :drunk: :freak: :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Don't have to be a Rabbi, just a Moil.


----------



## TangTester

You guys want to talk about air time. I have talent in that deptment tooo. Just ask 2Solow00

Tang


----------



## BudBartos

OK as far as I know everyone that was at the last race except Gary C will be coming back out,so that is 23. How many new faces will We have? We don't want to come up short on the grub 

So WHO else will be coming ????


----------



## kzxctf

I will be there!!! as long as the build goes together good.. I will be watching for the ups truck tomarrow can you bring an xtra 4 cells on friday? I would like to make a second pack..


----------



## BudBartos

kzxctf said:


> I will be there!!! as long as the build goes together good.. I will be watching for the ups truck tomarrow can you bring an xtra 4 cells on friday? I would like to make a second pack..


Cool it went out today. I will have batts friday.


----------



## BudBartos

Back to 24 !!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

24 is cool !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> 24 is cool !!!


WHY ???


----------



## OrangeRacer

Count me in for Friday!


----------



## TangTester

Bud Think about the car number that Bill allways drives


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ya that Dupont guy....what's his name?


----------



## BudBartos

OK Orange racer thats 25 !!!

I know who He is !!! Weaver is now the Hendrick of BRP cars. No more Roush


----------



## BudBartos

Up to 26 SG1 will be there and maybe Sr.


----------



## BudBartos

K5-caper .... Mark .... You guys comin ????


----------



## tcian

tang look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sX0cE8iDwI&mode=related&search=


----------



## losiman2

that looks like something for tang!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kzxctf

Bud the kit arrived today! will probably start assembly tonight. see you on friday


----------



## losiman2

GIT-ER-DONE see ya fri...


----------



## losiman2

and just make sure everything is nice and smooth and take your time... it would help you a ton to read tangs tips and do every tip and tweak in there... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

I wish I could realize Mr Hendricks sucess in motorsports (or anything really)


----------



## TangTester

They dont look like there pulling much weight. I was pulling 140+ and I was in a low class. The upper classes where pulling over 700 pound and 28 to 32 cells

Tang


----------



## BudBartos

That thing was weak !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Hey guys Dman turned 40 today


----------



## losiman2

thats why his daugther beat him hes an old fart :tongue: :tongue: :wave: happy b-day d-man


----------



## tcian

Happy Birthday


----------



## martian 710

Happy Birthday Dman!!!


----------



## d_man

:hat: :hat: thanks guys looks like i will have to resort to a different tactic of driving maybe put a couple of drivers into the wall will have to make sure they are the leaders will have to get tips from nicole on how this is properly achieved :devil: :devil:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Bill Weaver said:


> Hey guys Dman turned 40 today


I remember that day, so many years ago. HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! :hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy B-Day d_man! Looks like we may need to start a new class:
1. Novice
2. Stock
3. Super Stock Truck
4. Pro Stock
*5. OVER THE HILL, OLD FART, BUCKEYE CLUB, AARP CLASS*  
- This would be the biggest class!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Happy B-Day d_man! Looks like we may need to start a new class:
> 1. Novice
> 2. Stock
> 3. Super Stock Truck
> 4. Pro Stock
> *5. OVER THE HILL, OLD FART, BUCKEYE CLUB, AARP CLASS*
> - This would be the biggest class!


Young wise guy !!!!
40 is nothing wait till You get old.
Happy birthday d_man :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK looks like 26 so far. Goin to get the food today


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Happy B-Day d_man! Looks like we may need to start a new class:
> 1. Novice
> 2. Stock
> 3. Super Stock Truck
> 4. Pro Stock
> *5. OVER THE HILL, OLD FART, BUCKEYE CLUB, AARP CLASS*
> - This would be the biggest class!


Darn, you had to put that Buckeye in there. I thought I was going to have to buy another car. :freak: :tongue: :wave: We're going to be out early Friday. Might have to bring something to try out the new track with. It looks awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,K5 is 87.985734566% sure he will be there Friday,unless last minute work,hopefully not had to do back to back twelves the last two days,cutting into my wrenching time........whaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am traveling with Bud, and we are leaving around 3 - should be at Freddies around 4.


----------



## BudBartos

OK that is 27. !!!!!

Attention !!!! BRP racers We will be doing a 40 entry cut off. If there are 40 or more entries We will go to 2 Qualifiers and then our regular 5 min B, C ect and the 10 min A mains.:thumbsup: 
We will have plenty of food !!!! Micro is the pepper and onion cook for the week and He is doing baked BEANS  don't come around Me after say 7:30:drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

K5-caper Get er done


----------



## Donald Deutsch

What 's old? Nobody who races RC gets old. They just go senile. What was I talking about anyway?


----------



## ghoulardi

*Hey D_man !!!*

You too will someday know what it is to be old and feeble !  

Seriously though, I'm kinda surprised. You look like a million but now I hear you're only 40.  

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> OK that is 27. !!!!!
> 
> Attention !!!! BRP racers We will be doing a 40 entry cut off. If there are 40 or more entries We will go to 2 Qualifiers and then our regular 5 min B, C ect and the 10 min A mains.:thumbsup:
> We will have plenty of food !!!! Micro is the pepper and onion cook for the week and He is doing baked BEANS  don't come around Me after say 7:30:drunk:


To new page !!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

onion, peppers, and beans --- it's a feast! I can't wait until food day, I meant race day!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> onion, peppers, and beans --- it's a feast! I can't wait until food day, I meant race day!


I think I'm goin' to pit outside in the fresh air. :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I think I'm goin' to pit outside in the fresh air. :drunk:


I don't think there will be fresh air for miles around


----------



## BudBartos

JUST One more day :wave:
I'm going to bring some T shirts for those interested they are $10.00.

I also have gold dust brushes in !!! 
Will have several of My own  16D motors for sale.


----------



## aeracer

BRP series racers:

I Just wanted to let you guys know that Vicky Carruba mentioned you guys on the RC Racing Radio show (5/9/07) that is gaining popularity in North Carolina. The shows are recorded and archived on their website, check it out at:
http://www.racetalklive.com/broadcast.asp


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet !!!! She is maybe coming out this Friday to race her BRP car !!! If She can find a baby sitter.
Just so You know Vicky starts at 41:30 BRP 1/18th at 50:00 !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

thanks for the prop's Vicky.....1/18th scale racing on the radio....


----------



## kzxctf

I got the truck all together. Just have to finish up some small detail things tonight. Cant wait until tomarrow. My Maiden race.. lol should be interesting...


----------



## losiman2

martian 710 said:


> I think I'm goin' to pit outside in the fresh air. :drunk:



brett i will bring that cat body for ya tomorrow you bringin both the kids agian right... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Sounds great!!! I'm bringing both kids and they don't have school tomorrow so we should be there a little earlier. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

i'll be there sometime between 4 and 5 prob.. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

i have a date tonight...........With the paintbooth yes got to paint the new body for the beaver track


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> i have a date tonight...........With the paintbooth yes got to paint the new body for the beaver track


Thought You were grounded??


----------



## BudBartos

Well I talked to Slim of team power push last nite. Two more racers so that makes 29 so far !!!!!!!!!!

See You all this evening :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud>> I am also grounded,but I have a plan of busting out using a dremel tool and an old Jomac schkee body,if all works out I should be over the fence around 4 PM.Might have to resort to the TOJ body if that doesn't work!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper >>> Good deal get out of there!!!!

I can't wait till tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## cepaw

see you guys tonight
Bud, I'll take one of your motors.
Mike


----------



## martian 710

Bud, Shyniah wants one of your motors also. Thanks, Brett


----------



## BudBartos

OK will have them there


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> Thought You were grounded??


i am but i want to paint lol :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thank you all of coming. Ian your other half missed you 

Freddie's Palace of FUN ! 
05-11-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Johnathan sees with 42/5:05.03

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 43 5:02.83 Johnathan sees 
2 2 34 5:00.90 Logan Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro Stock: 
Wayne Gerber with 71/5:00.93

-- BRP Pro Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 136 10:00.42 Bud Bartos :thumbsup: 
2 3 122 10:08.69 Patrick Barber  
3 1 111 8:55.20 Wayne Gerber 
4 5 104 10:00.01 Brett Watson 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Michael Elwood 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Dave Lazor with 59/5:01.52

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 115 10:04.81 Dave Lazor :thumbsup: :wave: 
2 2 112 10:02.65 Mike Rhodes 
3 3 112 10:05.38 Short Bus Marty 
4 4 111 10:00.82 Brett Watson 
5 6 108 10:01.39 Bill Weaver 
6 5 107 10:01.51 Chris Kandrach 
7 7 107 10:03.71 Mark S 
8 8 98 10:05.39 Don Deutsch 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 5:04.10 Don Pflueger 
2 2 51 5:03.22 Rich ****  
3 3 49 5:02.31 Dave Sees 
4 4 35 5:03.09 Nikki Bobby half of Team "IN" 
5 5 34 4:55.91 George Seel 
-- 6 --- DNS --- Tony 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Stock Truc: 
Patrick Barber with 61/5:00.11

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 121 10:01.47 Vicky  
2 1 119 10:00.69 Patrick Barber  
3 8 114 10:04.91 Dan korff 
4 4 113 10:05.34 Michael Elwood 
5 5 108 10:04.49 Dave Lazor 
6 7 106 10:03.88 Bill Weaver 
7 6 105 10:01.24 Brett Watson 
8 3 89 8:21.64 Don Smolik 

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 55 5:03.34 Jason Dunfee 
2 3 54 5:04.01 Dennis Miller 
3 4 54 5:04.54 Ross jaenke 
4 1 53 5:02.52 Dick Oettinger 
5 6 53 5:04.67 Dave Sees 
6 5 52 5:05.51 Short Bus Marty


----------



## cepaw

great run Dave Lazor....WOW>>>>FAST>>>>>


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.


----------



## DAVON

cepaw said:


> great run Dave Lazor....WOW>>>>FAST>>>>>


THANKS MIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

We had 5 new truck drivers this week. Congrats to all for some great racing! 
Bud - can I rent the BRP truck next race? No matter who drives it, they are guaranteed 1st! 

Nice job DAVON - Back on top!

brushless - no longer fun  - the speeds needed to race are just outside my ability to drive it.


----------



## kzxctf

Congrats Davon..  Thank you everyone for your help. Had a blast and looking forward to next time.. I wont be able to make it out next friday I am going out of town for work.. :freak: should see everyone at the next points race.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Racing was great last night. It is nice to be racing with a nice group of people and at a smoothly run race place. Thank Bud for the dinner and those that brought accuterments. See you all again on June 1st.


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Nice job DAVON - Back on top!


THANKS MICRO :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

kzxctf said:


> Congrats Davon..  Thank you everyone for your help. Had a blast and looking forward to next time.. I wont be able to make it out next friday I am going out of town for work.. :freak: should see everyone at the next points race.


THANKS JASON......I'M GLAD YOU HAD FUN...AND IT ONLY GETS BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Had a great time as always. Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Congrats to all the winners!!!


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks to everyone for making last night fun! Thanks Micro for all your help, nice to at least be competitive. To the other #20 driver, nice job marshalling while driving in the stock main! 

Looking forward to June 1st :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks too all!!!! We had a very good turnout with 25 people and 35 entries :thumbsup: 
Next points race is June 1st so pencil it in.
I noticed the track conditions have changed slightly with the warmer weather so keep that in mind as the summer heats up.
Strange night I think there was a full moon  Things settled down pretty much by the mains as the new track records show.
Good job to all the winners and new track record holders !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> We had 5 new truck drivers this week. Congrats to all for some great racing!
> Bud - can I rent the BRP truck next race? No matter who drives it, they are guaranteed 1st!
> 
> Nice job DAVON - Back on top!
> 
> brushless - no longer fun  - the speeds needed to race are just outside my ability to drive it.


Micro>> What do You mean?? Bud - can I rent the BRP truck next race? No matter who drives it, they are guaranteed 1st! I drove it in the first race and got second. I think I will run truck next time and let Vicky run the pro stock.
I may have a second super stock ride available by then however.
Tangs motor was claimed after the first round. He took one right off the rack or should I say Don D took it off and handed it to him. Guess what it was faster than the one He was running.


----------



## BudBartos

Vicky posted this on the 1/10th thread.



Also, the BRP cars and all the guys and gals who run it are really fun! Anyone who remembers the days of no drama at the track..fun family time to be had come race BRP!! And if anyone has children they want to get in the sport but are scared of tearing up equipment or getting the "big boys" mad..come on out..there is a novice class I am getting Dominic started in. Last night there were two kids out there, a 6 yr old boy named Logan and a 8 yr old boy named Jonathan and they did great!! And top 3 positions get a ribbon!!!!!!

Vicky in novice I make sure they all get somthing even down to last if We have more than 3  Send Me that address so I can get Dominics body sent out.
Driving that traffic like it was the enduro at the whip payed off !


----------



## BudBartos

Here is the HAPPY group of BRP 1/18th racers at Freddies Hobbies


----------



## tcian

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Thank you all of coming. Ian your other half missed you
> 
> Freddie's Palace of FUN !
> 05-11-2007
> 
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice:
> Johnathan sees with 42/5:05.03
> 
> -- BRP Novice - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 43 5:02.83 Johnathan sees
> 2 2 34 5:00.90 Logan Watson
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro Stock:
> Wayne Gerber with 71/5:00.93
> 
> -- BRP Pro Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 2 136 10:00.42 Bud Bartos :thumbsup:
> 2 3 122 10:08.69 Patrick Barber
> 3 1 111 8:55.20 Wayne Gerber
> 4 5 104 10:00.01 Brett Watson
> -- 4 --- DNS --- Michael Elwood
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock:
> Dave Lazor with 59/5:01.52
> 
> -- BRP Stock - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 115 10:04.81 Dave Lazor :thumbsup: :wave:
> 2 2 112 10:02.65 Mike Rhodes
> 3 3 112 10:05.38 Short Bus Marty
> 4 4 111 10:00.82 Brett Watson
> 5 6 108 10:01.39 Bill Weaver
> 6 5 107 10:01.51 Chris Kandrach
> 7 7 107 10:03.71 Mark S
> 8 8 98 10:05.39 Don Deutsch
> 
> -- BRP Stock - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 1 52 5:04.10 Don Pflueger
> 2 2 51 5:03.22 Rich ****
> 3 3 49 5:02.31 Dave Sees
> 4 4 35 5:03.09 Nikki Bobby half of Team "IN"
> 5 5 34 4:55.91 George Seel
> -- 6 --- DNS --- Tony
> 
> Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Stock Truc:
> Patrick Barber with 61/5:00.11
> 
> -- BRP Super Stock Truc - A Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 2 121 10:01.47 Vicky
> 2 1 119 10:00.69 Patrick Barber
> 3 8 114 10:04.91 Dan korff
> 4 4 113 10:05.34 Michael Elwood
> 5 5 108 10:04.49 Dave Lazor
> 6 7 106 10:03.88 Bill Weaver
> 7 6 105 10:01.24 Brett Watson
> 8 3 89 8:21.64 Don Smolik
> 
> -- BRP Super Stock Truc - B Main --
> Pos Car Laps time name
> 1 2 55 5:03.34 Jason Dunfee
> 2 3 54 5:04.01 Dennis Miller
> 3 4 54 5:04.54 Ross jaenke
> 4 1 53 5:02.52 Dick Oettinger
> 5 6 53 5:04.67 Dave Sees
> 6 5 52 5:05.51 Short Bus Marty


congrads dave i miss my other half to cant race till july 1st cuz i shot my mouth off


----------



## losiman2

awsome racing everyone congrats davon and it will be great to have another kid out there with the kids even if it is a team powerpush factory driver 5 yr old   it will be fun... and being vickys son hes sure to improve quickly .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevman81

hey guys do you have a milliamp limit rule in you races, I have seen anything from 1100 to 1400 and I was just wondering? Just got a car and hope to run it soon!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

chevman81 said:


> hey guys do you have a milliamp limit rule in you races, I have seen anything from 1100 to 1400 and I was just wondering? Just got a car and hope to run it soon!!


No rule - but most of us are running the IB 1400's.


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> congrats davon .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


THANKS DAVE,I OWE IT ALL TO MY ******* MOTOR AND OFF THE RACK BATTERIES :thumbsup: THANKS LOSIMAN FOR THE HORSEPOWER AND BUD FOR THE BATTERY POWER :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anybody interested world of outlaw sprint cars 2 pm on speed channel from the very fast Eldora speedway Sunday afternoon


----------



## BudBartos

Did You have your BRP shirt on? So I can find You in the crowd.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes,but by the end of the day it had some of ohios finest dirt/clay on it!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it did look pretty dusty on TV !!!


----------



## martian 710

Great race. I hope it's not that dusty at Lernerville Tues. night. It's sure been dry here lately though. Anybody going to Charlotte in Nov.?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Still getting the dust out of my eyes,maybe that explains my run at Freddies Friday night..............or not!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Mad1>>Your BRP Super Stock truck kit went out today  Hope to see You on June 1st


----------



## chevman81

hey guys, another question, what speed controls are you using, What works good? I feel like I am starting over in Rc asking all of these questions!!??


----------



## BudBartos

We have no limit on speed controls. Some run Novak GTX, Novak GTS, Novak XRS, LRP ect.

There is room in our car so don't get one made just for 1/18th get one that You will be able to use in bigger cars if You ever want.


----------



## chevman81

thanks bud


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Jason bring the little ones out to play ? Maybe they can out drive Dad :tongue:


----------



## cepaw

Hey Guys, as some of you may know. my wife and I are expecting a little one soon.
as a result, I know I will not have as much time for racing as I would like.
I will continue to race the BRP, in fact I want to set up a new car with a brushless system. I will not be racing my TC again, so I will be selling all my TC stuff, I thought I would post it here before I put it on rc swap & sell or ebay, if anyone is interested let me know.

xray T2 rolling chassis $ 325 used in 2006 indoor season, carpet only
comes with 4 stock motors
full set of xray springs
aluminum front sterring blocks
aluminum rear uprights
graphite motor guard
stainless steel screw set (extra)
pinion set 14 total
spare parts include front/rear arms- c hubs- dog bone and more

integy x-mod super lathe 3 with motor $50
integy team alignment set up station & laser tweek board $75
I also have 2 4200 6 cell packs $ 25 each
2 3800 6 cell packs $15 each
batteries we bought for 2006 indoor season
thanks
Mike


----------



## BudBartos

tcian>> There You go


----------



## tcian

dont need another one im thinkin about selling mine to fund my oval car


----------



## Marty Mangione

So who`s making Freddys this friday???


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> So who`s making Freddys this friday???


I'M IN.....MR.WEAVER IS...GEORGE SHOULD BE THERE.....HOW ABOUT THE MILLERS???? JASON??? ANYBODY???  I WANT TO TRY 6 CELLS OUTSIDE ALSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*friday*

Can't make it. The 4 days is great but the 12 hrs a day sux.  


Indeed...


----------



## sg1

*traction*

pm me!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

SG1 i'll take 2


----------



## MAD1

Do we run traction juice at Freddies? What is allowed?


----------



## BudBartos

Mad1>>Niftech no smell no oil it good.


----------



## DAVON

SG1...I'LL TAKE 2 ALSO :thumbsup:.....DAVE


----------



## losiman2

hey bud you have any of those old school dirt track oval outlaw bodies those would look awsome on some brushless brps outdoors ... you gotta bring back the funwons so we can run 1/12 scale cap tires outside and brushless... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

SG1 ill take 2 thats 16 or 14


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> hey bud you have any of those old school dirt track oval outlaw bodies those would look awsome on some brushless brps outdoors ... you gotta bring back the funwons so we can run 1/12 scale cap tires outside and brushless... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I don't think there would be a need for caps from what I saw the nite I ran.


----------



## losiman2

didn't really figure there would be but they would be cool.. you wanna do a video of a brushless brp on the outside oval and put it on the net for all those scalpal guys to drool over.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> SG1 ill take 2 thats 16 or 14


$8.00 + $8.00 =????....YOU FIGURE IT OUT :freak: :freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

It must be $20.00 with the $2.00 delivery charge.


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> didn't really figure there would be but they would be cool.. you wanna do a video of a brushless brp on the outside oval and put it on the net for all those scalpal guys to drool over.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I would like to get more of the indoor action !! Maybe We could do a shot at the big one


----------



## BudBartos

SG1>> Got most of the RC stuff listed but e bay is slow right now


----------



## BudBartos

Losiman>> Is Johnathan going to be at freddies friday with You ?


----------



## losiman2

we're takin this friday off but next points race he will be why whats up...


----------



## BudBartos

OK See Ya at the next points race!!!!


----------



## losiman2

did you need something bud ??


----------



## BudBartos

No I have to baby sit and thougth of coming out with the kids but it's a no go.


----------



## MAD1

Bud PM
I figured out the motor deal


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Just too weeks to go !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone have a spare personal transponder they want to part with? It must work


----------



## TangTester

Good luck Bud I think they up to $110 now


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Anyone have a spare personal transponder they want to part with? It must work


THEY HAVE THEM ON EBAY


----------



## DAVON

MR. WEAVER....YOU GOT MAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon I will take them


----------



## MAD1

Ooooooh! super secret huh?


----------



## DAVON

MAD1 said:


> Ooooooh! super secret huh?


YES IT IS....SUPER SPEED SECRETS :devil:  :devil:


----------



## MAD1

It's a man bra....isn't it?!


----------



## DAVON

MAD1 said:


> It's a man bra....isn't it?!


WE CAN'T TELL UNTIL YOUR A MAN :tongue: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

MAD1 said:


> It's a man bra....isn't it?!


Please this is not the gate :tongue:


----------



## MAD1

BudBartos said:


> Please this is not the gate :tongue:


Okay, okay....just couldn't resist! :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

I under stand.


----------



## losiman2

it was davon he was pickin on after all bud... :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

11 More days till sausage night !! WHOOPS I mean race night  

I know of 2 new racers joining us at the next event. Both in the truck class.


----------



## TangTester

10 days untill the next race. 

What will be the headlines for this race?

Can Dave stay on his hot streak and win the Stock A main again?

Who will be in the #5 BRP super truck ride this week? Another hire gun?

Who will eat the most sausages? I think Freddie is winning that race.

What newbie truck racers will we have? What will be their impact on the race day?

Who will claim my motor? 


I guess those are some thing to think about
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

I want to drive Da truck


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> 10 days untill the next race.
> 
> What will be the headlines for this race?
> 
> Can Dave stay on his hot streak and win the Stock A main again?
> 
> Who will be in the #5 BRP super truck ride this week? Another hire gun?
> 
> Who will eat the most sausages? I think Freddie is winning that race.
> 
> What newbie truck racers will we have? What will be their impact on the race day?
> 
> Who will claim my motor?
> 
> 
> I guess those are some thing to think about
> Tang


The heck with the motor, I want to claim the whole truck!!! :tongue: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

You can claim mine :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone interested in SG1's heilo?? He said there is now wany He can fly  

But He sure can drive If You don't want it just bid it up!!

http://stores.ebay.com/BRP-Sales_W0QQsspagenameZMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> You can claim mine :thumbsup:


Alright!!! :thumbsup: What's the claiming fee for an entire truck?   :wave:


----------



## TangTester

martian 710 said:


> The heck with the motor, I want to claim the whole truck!!! :tongue: :wave:


 
Martian, the truck I am running is a old old V2 one of the first ones. I think it has 2 years on it. I did have to replace the servo on it a about 6 months ago and it that time the shoe goo was hard as a rock and turned yellowish. I was going to retire it at the end of the winter series. When the truck class came about I had allready started building a Pro Stock car, and did not have time to build another. So off the shelf. It is a basically stock rear motor V2 , the only thing it hates is the banked oval......and so do I. LOL


----------



## martian 710

I can't wait until the kids are out of school and I can get to the track early and actually have a chance to work on the set up of my cars. Right now I'm lucky if I can get batteries changed and tires doped in time for the next round let alone make any adjustments! :freak:


----------



## kzxctf

was some one taking orders for nifteck. iwould like to get a bottle for the next race


----------



## DAVON

kzxctf said:


> was some one taking orders for nifteck. iwould like to get a bottle for the next race


There will be some there !!!!!!!


----------



## kzxctf

excellent


----------



## BudBartos

Martian 710 >> Yes new truck racer is Jeff. If You talk to Him his kit did not go out till today.


----------



## BudBartos

H Guys I ran across 5, 14 tooth brass pinions anyone want them?


----------



## sg1

*niftech*

12 bottles!


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there Friday. Shyniah has a last day of school party she's going to. I think I might have another stock racer and novice racer lined up to drive Sponge Burp!!! I'm hoping to get enough interest in the BRP cars over here that maybe the Winter series can make a swing to one of the local tracks around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

ill take 2 thanks ian
thanks sg1 ill be there in july thanks


----------



## tcian

im in florida,key largo we where to due some scuba diving(8 dives in 3 days) so far its too windy dang!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Logan and I will be there Friday. Shyniah has a last day of school party she's going to. I think I might have another stock racer and novice racer lined up to drive Sponge Burp!!! I'm hoping to get enough interest in the BRP cars over here that maybe the Winter series can make a swing to one of the local tracks around here. :thumbsup:


Remind Her that there are points for the novice class and trophys at the end of season.
Can I drive the sponge burp????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just got my lapper back from computer repair man,BAD,BAD,virus,which led to a total lock up jones.Will be at Freddies this Friday,even though the World of Outlaws are at Sharon that night.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Remind Her that there are points for the novice class and trophys at the end of season.
> Can I drive the sponge burp????


Bud, I'll take one or two of those 14 tooth pinions if you have any left. I reminded Shyniah about the points and trophies.. I don't know, Sponge Burp runs and hides when he sees your big feet coming. :freak:  :tongue:  :wave: K-5, too many of those naughty websites will do that to your lapper. :drunk: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Just got my lapper back from computer repair man,BAD,BAD,virus,which led to a total lock up jones.Will be at Freddies this Friday,even though the World of Outlaws are at Sharon that night.


Sounds like You got Your prioritys straight now !!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yeah,I'm going to have a talk with the Outlaw officials and find out what they were possibly thinking scheduling races the SAME night as BRP point races.


----------



## TangTester

anyone want to even take a guess where k-5 would get a virus?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Track tips by Tang would be my guess!!


----------



## martian 710

I wonder if thats where I got this kidney stone I have to pass. :freak: I just got home from the emergency room. Looks like its going to be a fun next couple of days. I guess its better than appendicitis. :drunk: Hopefully we'll still be able to make it Friday. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

OUUUCCCHHHH - passing stones is no FUN!


----------



## BudBartos

Drink lots of water !!!!!!!!!


5 days till fun at Freddies  

I will figure that those that were at the last race will be there, if not post and let Me know. I know We have about 4 new racers coming out so maybe the turnout record will fall.
Zoom > You in or You golfing? I know Micro is not running Pro Stock said he has to concentrate on the truck. We have several New racers coming. Wazzer may make the long drive from western Mi to get some sausages and do some racing.
So it looks like it will be a good time.
We had 25 racers at the last one so I know of 5 more so looks like were at 30 right now  
Maybe 60 sausage and 30 dogs will not be enough ???


----------



## kzxctf

if my dad comes out with me this friday how much xtra would it cost for him to eat?


----------



## BudBartos

kzxctf said:


> if my dad comes out with me this friday how much xtra would it cost for him to eat?


Just feed the tip jar !!


----------



## kzxctf

cool thanks bud


----------



## ghoulardi

*Friday*

Gonna try to make it Friday but I gotta go to the hospital for a procedure in the AM. Won't be allowed to drive but I've been real nice to my wife so I hope she'll bring me and pick me up. I should be able to bring my world famous oninons for the sausages though.
And,oh by the way, I need a couple of pairs of kingpins if you would be so good Mr. Bud.

thanks,

Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

OK will have the king pins. Sounds like lot's of onions this week.


----------



## losiman2

ghoulardi said:


> Gonna try to make it Friday but I gotta go to the hospital for a procedure in the AM. Won't be allowed to drive but I've been real nice to my wife so I hope she'll bring me and pick me up. I should be able to bring my world famous oninons for the sausages though.
> And,oh by the way, I need a couple of pairs of kingpins if you would be so good Mr. Bud.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Indeed...



she might drop you off but good luck getting her to pick you back up after them onions :freak: :freak: :drunk:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Iam in for Friday, trucks messed up gotta overhaul it. I`ll just run stock.


----------



## BudBartos

I think Were at 31 racers at this time.

Keep in mind that the track may be alittle loose at the begining of the nite since they are not running 1/10th on it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I like the track the same way I like my women "alittle loose"


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Round and covered in niftech is also very appealing!


----------



## BudBartos

48 hours!!!!!!!! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

So Bud, who is driving the truck this week?


----------



## martian 710

Tang, does your Mamba esc start flashing every time you hook your battery up? Until you turn the transmitter on and off, or is there something wrong with mine?


----------



## briano_72

thats normal for a mamba bret.


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> So Bud, who is driving the truck this week?


I wanna drive Da truck


----------



## martian 710

Are Vicky and Domenic coming?


----------



## TangTester

martian 710 said:


> Tang, does your Mamba esc start flashing every time you hook your battery up? Until you turn the transmitter on and off, or is there something wrong with mine?


 
yeah that normal when it is hooked up to power no matter if it a on or off


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Are Vicky and Domenic coming?


No they are not it is Vickies 30 brithday Sat and Tony has to get stuff ready. Who wants to go it is at 5:00 at slim's house I'm sure He would not mind if 20 racers showed up :lol:


----------



## BudBartos

johnathan and i will be there fri whos bringin the air conditioner :freak: rubber shops been a little warm this week :drunk: From other thread.
I plan on a fan !! One to cool Me and one to cheer for Me


----------



## BudBartos

Losiman .>> Any chance for more Video??


----------



## losiman2

yea ill charge the camera up tonight we want em tomorrow...


----------



## kzxctf

just wanted to let you guys know I may be a little late getting there probably around 6:15 - 6:30ish. I wasnt sure what time freddie stopped taking registration so I wanted to make sure I would be in the line up. My dad is coming with me and he does not get off of work until 5 so I am going to wait for him so we dont have to bring two cars.


----------



## TangTester

kzxctf,

Call freddie he will put you in the computer, if you know your going to be late


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> yea ill charge the camera up tonight we want em tomorrow...


Sure maybe We can set the trypod on Freddies race control center and get the whole track.


----------



## losiman2

thats what i was thinkin i have to warn you guys though i had bean soup last night and that along with the sausage and onions today ought to be a wonderful combination.. :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> thats what i was thinkin i have to warn you guys though i had bean soup last night and that along with the sausage and onions today ought to be a wonderful combination.. :drunk:


Great I made baked beans. AS hot as it is going to be We had better watch out for spontanious combustion  

All is ready see Ya in several hours :thumbsup: 
I may have a Super stock BRP rent a racer truck available if Chuck M does not go.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Great I made baked beans. AS hot as it is going to be We had better watch out for spontanious combustion
> 
> All is ready see Ya in several hours :thumbsup:
> I may have a Super stock BRP rent a racer truck available if Chuck M does not go.


Oh BOY!!! What's the rental rate? :tongue: :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Jeff, Did you get your truck together?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Freddie's International Speedway 06-01-2007

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Johnathan sees with 39/5:05.72

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 42 5:05.71 Johnathan sees 
2 2 34 5:01.47 Logan Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro Stock: 
Bud Bartos with 70/5:00.50

-- BRP Pro Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 133 10:01.28 Wayne Gerber Jr.  
2 1 133 10:02.06 Bud Bartos 
3 3 107 9:21.24 Patrick Barber 
4 4 72 9:17.47 Tim Waaso 
5 5 53 4:18.26 Brett Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Dave Lazor with 59/5:01.92

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 112 10:02.79 Dave Lazor 
2 3 108 10:02.29 Bill Weaver 
3 2 107 10:04.60 Mark S 
4 5 104 10:01.08 Brett Watson 
5 7 101 10:04.95 Short Bus Marty 
6 4 78 7:27.47 Wayne Gerber Sr. 
7 6 18 2:27.06 Mike Rhodes 
8 8 3 0:20.66 Don Deutsch 

-- BRP Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 52 5:05.78 George Seel 
2 1 51 5:03.05 Dave Sees 
3 2 50 5:00.48 Don Pflueger 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Stock Truc: 
Patrick Barber with 61/5:01.58

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 123 10:03.08 Bud Bartos 
2 1 120 10:00.21 Patrick Barber 
3 4 115 10:01.39 Tim Waaso 
4 3 115 10:02.10 Mike Elwood 
5 6 115 10:04.87 Jeff Strobel 
6 8 114 10:01.11 Dan Korff 
7 5 114 10:01.85 Brett Watson 
8 7 103 10:03.97 Dennis Miller 

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 55 5:00.10 Bill Weaver 
2 3 55 5:04.95 Dave Lazor 
3 2 54 5:02.39 Dick Oettinger 
4 1 53 5:01.36 Don Smolik 
5 4 53 5:04.87 Gary Chapin 
6 6 52 5:00.67 Jason Dunsee 
7 7 51 5:04.96 Dave Sees 
8 0 47 5:05.54 Mrs. Ian, Bobby  
9 9 44 5:00.13 Joe Chapin 
10 8 40 3:50.68 Short Bus Marty


----------



## losiman2

thanks freddie for another great night of racing .... :thumbsup: and quite tryin to talk my wife into spending more money shes good enoph at that herself she doesnt need help.... :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

Had a great time again tonight!!! Congrats to all the winners and to PA's Jeff S. first time BRPer and a top 5 finish in the Super Stock Truck A-main with a brand new truck. :thumbsup: Thanks again Freddie and Bud!!! I think I'm done with Pro-Stock. Shyniah should be back with Spunge BuRP next race. Theres just not enough time to get all the cars ready. At least I got the Pro-Stock car to where it was drivable tonight until the pinion came loose in the main.  I don't no how my stock car even finished let alone 4th place. I took a hard hit right at the beginning of the main. The rear end is all bent and bound up. I can't believe the motor didn't burn up! See everyone in a couple of weeks. :wave: Time to go to bed I've got to get up at 7:00am and spread 7cyds of mulch, coach a baseball game, then mow 2 lawns. I hope it rains here!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Again super fun time at the races !!!! 27 racers anb 36 entries just one away from the record. However Track records did fall I broke the super stock record by 2 laps in the A main. Micro any others?

Matian 710 >> Save that Pro stock for the big track  
Wazzer >> Thanks for making the 4 1/2 hour drive out for the racing excietment :thumbsup: 

Freddie >> Thanks again.

Losiman Did some video taping and will have it up when He has time. Thanks Dave


----------



## TangTester

Wayne beat the pro stock 10 min record


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right because I was just over a second behind and I went a lap faster than the old one. Wayne said the mid motor was much better than his old car.

How was the food Guy's and Girls???
Thanks Gary C and Ross J for the onions they were great!!
I'm going to move the feeding time I mean dinner time to like 20 after next race since We need a little time before hitting the track with full bellies :lol:


----------



## tcian

im going racing on the 22nd yes lets go racing


----------



## losiman2

yea food was awsome who's this tcian guy is he new or something...  i'll try and get some vids up this week sometime .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

It was a HOT night of racing! Food was very tasty! Nice racing with you wazzer - I hope you made it home safely!


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> im going racing on the 22nd yes lets go racing


That is if You don't get grounded again :roll:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,you will be glad to know that the man that you taught everything you know about wheeling a race car around,Mr.Kinser,won the main at Sharon last night.Maybe one day when he gets tired of running those sprint cars,he will man up and come run BRP cars!!>>>>Please send me a truck body and front body mount jones when you get a chance,Moe,Larry,and Curly need a home.Thanks Bud


----------



## BudBartos

K5 caper>> Got it. I don't know if He could get up on the wheel and handle it??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

It would take a guy like that several years,but sooner or later he would find the cushion and maybe even battling the Tangster!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sorry for 2x post but world of outlaws on speed tommorow afternoon from beautiful Williams Grove Speedway


----------



## DAVON

GREAT NIGHT OF RACING....FUN! FUN! FUN! LOOKS LIKE BRPs WILL SOON TAKE OVER THE WORLD :tongue: :tongue: THANKS TO BUD AND FREDDIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 7734otdortoh

Had a good time my first time out to Freddie's. The food was great. Now I just need a tick more speed for the truck and I'll be ready for next time.:tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

7734otdortoh said:


> Had a good time my first time out to Freddie's. The food was great. Now I just need a tick more speed for the truck and I'll be ready for next time.:tongue:


You ran real well for the first time out. Try those things We talked about. My truck does not have that much more straight speed I don't beleive but it gets thru the turns fast.


----------



## sg1

Hey Bud,
The mid motor chassis is much smoother and easier to drive. I'm still playing with set ups, but not to bad for finishing the car at the track!
Wayne


----------



## wazzer

Made it home safe, thanks. Drove a couple of hours, then passed out in back of my van. Did the rest this morning. Closer to 5 hours with all the construction on 80/90. Those cops in IN patrol the work zones.

Good to see old friends and dice it up on Freddies oval. Wow, 18 trucks, looks like a class that's here to stay. Has anyone toasted one of those motors yet?

Freddie, top notch facility. Next time I'm out, I'll bring something for the "big" oval.

Bud, as always, thanks for the series, and great chow.

See ya'll next time.


----------



## BudBartos

Wazzer>> I was the first to toast one of those motors. I sprayed it out with it running and it lit up like a lightning bolt. So now I spray it out and let it dry. They get faster and faster as You run them.


----------



## TangTester

Wazzer,

Mine went south in the main


----------



## K-5 CAPER

You didn't have too many miles on that motor did you Tang?What do you think happened there?


----------



## martian 710

I think he had it booby trapped. He figured someone would claim it before the main. :freak:  :tongue: :wave:


----------



## ScottH

What motors are you guys running now? Still the Parma motors or did you switch to the big-block motors?


----------



## martian 710

Stock is running the parma with 6cells and Super stock is running associated super 370 with 4cells and restricted gearing.


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> You didn't have too many miles on that motor did you Tang?What do you think happened there?


Not sure what happen. I just know I was down I horsepower in the main. I am going to check it out and see. It was get hot in the main. Will see.

Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I wish I was down on that much horsepower!!


----------



## TangTester

set up, the truck goes through the corners.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will hand over my rig for MAJOR overhaul to you next race then,thanks in advance!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site. Also on the bulletin board at Freddies is the points sheet and track records.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Micro racer !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I may have a factory rent a racer super stock truck at the race on June 22 :thumbsup: 

Unless makin goes :lol:


----------



## tcian

bud can i take it for a few laps i want to see how they feel compared to a stock ride


----------



## BudBartos

Sure !!!!!


----------



## tcian

cool ill race it if there is no one else interested :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Rental fee is $50.00  :devil:


----------



## tcian

ok well that means im out lol that sould come with full pit service


----------



## BudBartos

You have to walk to the drivers stand and I will hand You the radio. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> bud can i take it for a few laps i want to see how they feel compared to a stock ride


THE LAST TIME YOU WERE AT FREDDIES YOU HAD YOUR OWN TRUCK....WHATS UP?????


----------



## losiman2

he hocked it for a file to try and break out of his room ... :tongue: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## tcian

DAVON said:


> THE LAST TIME YOU WERE AT FREDDIES YOU HAD YOUR OWN TRUCK....WHATS UP????dont have the time to put it back together :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> dont have the time to put it back together


NO TIME.....YOUR ALWAYS GROUNDED


----------



## tcian

yes daves and bud you guys have pms


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hey Ian, Your other half has been missing you at the races, she is standing all alone on the drivers stand , she needs her big strong man to stand next to 

_GO TEAM " IN " _ :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

ok well thats good lol lol lol kik


----------



## DAVON

HEY IAN, MAKE SURE YOU CALL FREDDIE ON THE 22nd AND TELL HIM HOW YOUR GOING TO WIN THE A-MAIN...IT WORKED THE LAST TIME....DIDN'T IT


----------



## BudBartos

Who and when are We planning on trying the big track?? I was thinking maybe after the ARCOR worlds. We can pick a Sunday when there will be no rain


----------



## TangTester

Any videos from the last races? I hope there is one of the third round when I was pushing Bud down the straightways.

Thanks
Tang


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Who and when are We planning on trying the big track?? I was thinking maybe after the ARCOR worlds. We can pick a Sunday when there will be no rain


I'M IN ANYTIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I got My 1/10th car from slim. I may try to run Sunday 1/10th if I can get it rebuilt in time


----------



## TangTester

Bud, you racing the big race?


----------



## BudBartos

Thinking of it I will have to see how slow I am first  
Why You want to pit for ME ??????


----------



## Bill Weaver

Im in for the big track how about 4 cell, 370 motor, stockcar body and raise gear restriction to 12-45 we all have pinions for classics so its basically putting a stocker body on your truck?? Davon >>>Im interested in decals from down under you in ???


----------



## BudBartos

Got the Power Push ride half way there. 90% sure I will be at the big track Sunday.


----------



## DAVON

MR. WEAVER...I'M IN FOR DECALS..WE'LL TALK
ALSO ANYBODY INTERESTED IN SOME PRACTICE NEXT FRIDAY...THE 15th???


----------



## losiman2

i'm workin on the vids :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

losiman2 said:


> i'm workin on the vids :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Got the 1/10th ready. I will give the big track a try with those ill handleing 1/10 th cars  Talk about a fussy setup :thumbsup: Not like the BRP cars sooo simple.


----------



## BudBartos

The Legend will be hitting the big track at Freddies!!! And probably more  

3.5 Brushless YEE HAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Are you coming Sunday ? It should be a very nice day with pleanty of people here


----------



## ghoulardi

*Big track*

How 'bout 6 cell trucks on the big one?


Indeed


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I was out at the track with my wife. Racing looks fun as long as you stay out of the infield. The LEGEND was fast but his ecs control was giving him problems. Only watched one round of qualifing, but the track looks awsome.


----------



## DAVON

ANYBODY UP FOR SOME PRACTICE FRIDAY THE 15TH?????????
POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Dave>> Not Me will be there on the 22 nd.


WOW was my 1/10th car fast. I had the fastest laps all day. Just had trouble with the speeder cutting out. thermal cut off or something WHY ????
5.39 sec fast lap.

BRP are more fun :thumbsup: less work.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - I have read that the Novak Brushless ESC need to have 1-2 fans on them. Or positioned on the chassis where air can flow over them. One of the R/C mags has a picture of a lexon "air scoop" from a hole in the front lights of the body...


----------



## BudBartos

Great I thought they were simple ???


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> ANYBODY UP FOR SOME PRACTICE FRIDAY THE 15TH?????????
> POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


WELL????? ANYBODY?????


----------



## ghoulardi

I can't make it.


----------



## martian 710

Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Bud, you have a PM.


Got it I will get it out for You !!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Bud!!! Now if you could just get my kidney stone out for me it would be great. It's acting up again tonight.  Doesn't look like it's going to pass on it's own. Guess I'm going to have to go back to the doc and try an alternate method.  I tried jumping on the kid's trampoline yesterday, that didn't work either) I'm going to bring a Birthday cake on the 22nd Logan's 7th birthday is the 31st. I got him a Real Race 2 simulater for his birthday. Hopefully it will help him improve his driving quicker. Shyniah will be there also. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Cool on the Birthday !!!! Kidney stone knock out rollercoasters :thumbsup: See You on the 22nd.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Earnhardt Jr to announce what team he is going to be driving for next year,big rumor is Bud offered him serious $$$$ to become factory BRP driver.Any truth to that Bud?? Or did he hear that the sausages were outstanding??


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Earnhardt Jr to announce what team he is going to be driving for next year,big rumor is Bud offered him serious $$$$ to become factory BRP driver.Any truth to that Bud?? Or did he hear that Bud's sausage is outstanding??


What?!?


----------



## martian 710

I ain't touching that one!!!


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Earnhardt Jr to announce what team he is going to be driving for next year,big rumor is Bud offered him serious $$$$ to become factory BRP driver.Any truth to that Bud?? Or did he hear that the sausages were outstanding??


Sorry but He has not been doing well enough to be a BRP'R :jest:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That's it Bud,play hard ball with him maybe you can get him down to hotdogs instead of sausages.very good business savvy!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro I don't think that was the direct quote,but I have heard rumors about JR.


----------



## tcian

jr went to hendrick thats good but he sould go to brp also


----------



## ghoulardi

tcian said:


> jr went to hendrick thats good but he sould go to brp also


 Indeed... then there'd be someone ian could beat :jest:


----------



## DAVON

DAVON said:


> ANYBODY UP FOR SOME PRACTICE FRIDAY THE 15TH?????????
> POST IF YOU ARE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


WELL???????
FREDDIE,WOULD IT BE OK IF JUST MYSELF AND THE OTHER HALF OF "TEAM IN" SHOW UP ON FRIDAY FOR A LITTLE PRACTICE????


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon Im in


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon Im in


COOL!!!!!!!.....SEE YA FRIDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon Im in


cool :dude: more people


----------



## BudBartos

One week till the next points race :thumbsup: I even have My cars all ready to go!!


HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL There


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> One week till the next points race :thumbsup: I even have My cars all ready to go!!
> 
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL There


Good, I'll send you 3 or 4 more to get ready!!! :tongue:  :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Poor Nicole,  finally let her man out of the house and come back to Freddie's today ! Poor Dave and Bill.  

I got to answer a thousand questions tonight  , I also watch Mr. Smooth try walking, while talking, and carrying his pop in one hand and his cell phone in the other.  
That all equaled to = Mr. Smooth tripping over the track dropping his pop which then started to squirt all over the place. What does Mr. Smooth do next you ask ??????  

He figured hejust would put his other hand over the squirt ! With the cell phone open and towards the pop that was spraying out like a fire hose. Then he stood there wondering what to do as pop began squirting all over him. Finally after we all stopped laughing Bill jumped in to save him and ran him over to the trash. 

Yes Nicole your man is a piece of work :tongue: 

Can I stay home sic next Friday :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

So from that story I take it tcian was there


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sounds like he should go back into lock-down for his,and everyone elses safety!!


----------



## tcian

I Had A Blast Im Commnin Back Next Week It Was Fun


----------



## TangTester

I hope he is driving better then walking


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Maybe he spilled his drink on the ozite in the groove to bring the traction up a bit??? Uh,probably not.....Freddie should ground him for a him for month


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> I hope he is driving better then walking


NOPE :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Well it looks like We will have a large turnout again for the June 22nd race. I know of some of the regulars that are not coming but others that are.

Hope to see Ya All :wave:


----------



## tcian

ill be there


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> ill be there


Good deal haven't seen You for awhile. I will call Monday.

Hope all the Fathers out there had a nice day :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

i dont know know cuz my phone is toast and i need to pay for a new one


----------



## vn1500

:lol: :lol: ROFLMAO


tcian said:


> i dont know know cuz my phone is toast and i need to pay for a new one


----------



## BudBartos

So WHO will be there Friday?? I need to go food shopping.

I ran the rental truck some on Sunday, looks like the sky is falling with the summer heat. The back straight bump was there also but that seems to come and go with heat and humidity.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there, switched evenings at work. When do we eat?


----------



## BudBartos

Food this week will be ready at 6:15 so we have more time to enjoy it


----------



## OrangeRacer

Count me in! New paint job so the two #20's won't look so alike


----------



## losiman2

johnathan and i should be there providing i don't have to work.. i'm still working on vids i've been really busy lately.. sorry its taking so long... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cepaw

I'll be there, fixed my out of control problem (loose wire) 
Mike


----------



## BudBartos

OK all I got the longer king pins in !!!! I will have them Friday all set and polished.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> So WHO will be there Friday?? I need to go food shopping.
> 
> I ran the rental truck some on Sunday, looks like the sky is falling with the summer heat. The back straight bump was there also but that seems to come and go with heat and humidity.


Shyniah, Logan, and I will all be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN.....FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Ok so it's lookin like another 60 sausage and 30 dog nite :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Im in


----------



## BudBartos

Bring some fans !!! For cooling that is.


----------



## tcian

i dont know cuz i ahve a party to go to at 6 so i dont know yet


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am In See Ya There!!!


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> i dont know cuz i ahve a party to go to at 6 so i dont know yet


You must be grounded again !!!!
Were You coming out to the shop today?


----------



## tcian

ill give u a call bud


----------



## tcian

ill be there on friday forsure both daves u have emails


----------



## BudBartos

Just so You know on the big track they are running the 1/10th spec trucks with the handout motors. Like inside, just bring big pinions and small spurs


----------



## ZOOOOM

As it stands right now, I'm, in for stock and truck


----------



## ghoulardi

*Friday*

I'll be there !! Did I miss something about the big track?  


Indeed...


----------



## Bill Weaver

Yup Big pinions and Long kingpins


----------



## ghoulardi

Bill Weaver said:


> Yup Big pinions and Long kingpins


 
For???


----------



## DAVON

BUD AND IAN....YOU GOT PM's :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> I'll be there !! Did I miss something about the big track?
> 
> 
> Indeed...


No just lettin the guys that ran spec truck know whats going on.
Davon >>> Got it.


----------



## kzxctf

im in


----------



## Micro_Racer

see everyone on Friday!


----------



## BudBartos

It's going to be a HUGE turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> It's going to be a HUGE turnout :thumbsup:


Does that mean it is not over?


----------



## tcian

Ill Be There Bud Ill Call U Today And Dave U Have A Pm


----------



## BudBartos

It seems like it is over except for the BRP racers. There were like 15 people or so last Sunday on the beautiful new oval


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> There were like 15 people or so last Sunday on the beautiful new oval


Well aleast you made the A main......I hope!


----------



## BudBartos

No I didn't run sunday. Savin the good stuff for the big race :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Really lookin forward to fridaynite!!! this should be great!!! TsB


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,

You have PM


----------



## losiman2

bad news guys johnathan and i will not be able to make it to make it fri... i have to work  hope everyone has a great night of racing see everyone next race..


----------



## 7734otdortoh

*Carpool*

Hey Martian,

What time you heading to Freddies tomorrow? If you want to car pool I can meet you in Cranberry anytime after about 12:30. Let me know.:roll: 

Jeff


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> bad news guys johnathan and i will not be able to make it to make it fri... i have to work  hope everyone has a great night of racing see everyone next race..


See You next time.


----------



## tcian

losiman2 said:


> bad news guys johnathan and i will not be able to make it to make it fri... i have to work  hope everyone has a great night of racing see everyone next race..


we will see u next race


----------



## BudBartos

One more day YAAA HOOOOO :wave:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> One more day YAAA HOOOOO :wave:


YES...CAN'T WAIT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

i will be there for sure have vacation day friday plus wife and girls going on vacation this weekend looks like nothing but racing and peaceful nights   freddie what time can we get there for some practice.


----------



## DAVON

d_man said:


> what time can we get there for some practice.


D_MAN,I GET THERE AROUND 3:00/3:30....AND I'M ONE OF THE FIRST THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

7734otdortoh said:


> Hey Martian,
> 
> What time you heading to Freddies tomorrow? If you want to car pool I can meet you in Cranberry anytime after about 12:30. Let me know.:roll:
> 
> Jeff


Jeff, I'll probably be leaving around 2:00. I won't be able to car pool though. We are going directly to camp, up by Slippery Rock, after the races tomorrow night. We won't becoming back to Mars. Sorry, maybe next race. :thumbsup: Brett


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there about 3:30 !!


----------



## BudBartos

I will have the reant a ride Super stock truck there. It will be $15.00 to rent You just drive  tcian has first dibs on it but He may have His truck done.


----------



## martian 710

Maybe Shyniah could drive the rental truck!!!  I bet she'll beat Ian!!! :devil:  :roll: :wave: I might try my Pro Stock car one more time, I'm definitely going to try a couple of laps on the big track with it. Hopefully I can get Tang to program my speed control for it. :thumbsup: I'm bringing a Birthday cake for Logan's 7th Birthday.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> tcian has first dibs on it.


YOUR A BRAVE MAN :freak: :freak:


----------



## martian 710

Remember he has a drinking and walking problem!!!! Man is my yard a mess. We got a hail storm around 5:00pm with nickle-quarter sized hail. My entire yard is covered with 2" of shedded leaves. There is still a 4'' deep pile of hail out side my back door. After the storm it looked like we had over an inch of snow on he ground. My garden and flower beds are about destroyed.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Looks Like I am out for tonight. I have a sick wife , sick mother-in-law and a 2 year old that needs to be watched. 
See you all on the 13th


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Freddie's Indoor BRP series 
06-22-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Shyniah Watson with 46/5:01.82

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 41 5:03.01 Logan Watson 
2 1 33 5:07.20 Shyniah Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro Stock: 
Wayne Gerber with 69/5:01.52

-- BRP Pro Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 130 10:00.55 Bud Bartos 
2 1 102 7:38.32 Wayne Gerber 
3 4 81 6:58.51 Brett Watson 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Patrick Barber I am not going to run, I want to work on my truck  
Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Dave Lazor with 57/5:01.71

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 110  10:03.93 Dave Lazor 
2 2 110 10:04.03 Mike Rhodes 
3 3 107 10:05.59 Short Bus Marty 
4 6 107 10:06.68 Bill Weaver 
5 7 105 10:01.89 Mike Long 
6 4 104 10:02.87 Brett Watson 
7 5 103 10:04.41 Mark Svec 
8 8 96 10:00.16 Don Pflueger 
9 9 95 10:02.70 Don Deutsch 
10 0 83 10:04.60 Casanova 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Stock Truc: 
Bud Bartos with 61/5:02.86

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 117 10:03.50 Bud Bartos 
2 6 110 10:00.46 Don Smolik 
3 4 110 10:01.02 Brett Watson 
4 2 110 10:04.04 Michael Elwood 
5 3 108 10:01.24 jason Duntee 
6 5 107 10:02.37 Jeff Strubel 
7 8 104 10:03.22 Shyniah Watson 
8 7 47 5:58.27 Bill Weaver 

-- BRP Super Stock Truc - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 56 5:01.91 Dave Lazor 
2 3 55 5:03.26 Dennis Miller 
3 5 55 5:04.11 Dick Oettinger 
4 4 54 5:00.64 Ross jaenke 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Patrick Barber waaah Guys it hurts  Thats it I am taking my Elton John glass, and going home  
-- 6 --- DNS --- Short Bus Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

Great racing everyone! Thanks Freddy had a great time!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Great night of racing as always!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! Thanks again Bud for letting Shyniah run the rental truck. She had a blast and loved it. Looks like I'm going to have to convert my Pro-Stock into a truck for her. I wish she could of held off Micro for a few more laps and won her first qualifier with it. I think she had me 2 laps down. I thought I might have to pack up and go home early.


----------



## DAVON

HEY CASANOVA....OH I MEAN TCIAN.....YOU GOT PM :wave: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

GREAT NIGHT...FUN,FUN,FUN!!!!!!...THANK YOU FREDDIE AND BUD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cepaw

Great fun everyone, Thanks to Freddie for the racing, Bud for the food, and everyone else for another great night of racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow - the track changed all night long. I went from loose to tight to way loose in the A main. Thanks Bud for the good food, and thanks Freddie for another fun night of racing! 

BTW - do we any anyone interested in a "drivable" brushless class? I really enjoyed the 5400kv motor on 4 cells. It was a tick faster than the speed 370.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.

http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/BRP_2007_Summer.html


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Points are updated on my web site.
> 
> http://users.adelphia.net/~melwood/BRP_2007_Summer.html


THANKS MICRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Micro!!! I think you gave Jeff Strobel's Truck points from last night to Nicky-Bobby instead. :freak:


----------



## d_man

micro points not showing up for me maybe doing something wrong please let me know


----------



## BudBartos

Yes another great race!!!

Shyniah>> Good job with the rent a racer  Anyone want to reserve it now for the next race?

Tang>> Hope You got home alright  Also I have Your temp gauge but then I could use it for the worlds.

Hope to see You all at the next race on July 13th Friday the 13th that is


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> Wow - the track changed all night long. I went from loose to tight to way loose in the A main. Thanks Bud for the good food, and thanks Freddie for another fun night of racing!
> 
> BTW - do we any anyone interested in a "drivable" brushless class? I really enjoyed the 5400kv motor on 4 cells. It was a tick faster than the speed 370.


The track sure did change. My truck was way loose for the first 3-4 min. of the main, then the best its ever been for the rest of the main. What a "drivable" Brushless class? That kind of takes all the fun out of it!!! :tongue: :wave: See everybody in a couple of weeks. :thumbsup: Bud, good luck at the worlds.


----------



## ZOOOOM

Micro,
That brushless class sound interesting


----------



## BudBartos

From micro racerBTW - do we any anyone interested in a "drivable" brushless class? I really enjoyed the 5400kv motor on 4 cells. It was a tick faster than the speed 370.

Well if it is just a tick faster why spend the $$$$


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Thanks Micro!!! I think you gave Jeff Strobel's Truck points from last night to Nicky-Bobby instead. :freak:


thanks - I fix the points...

d-man - not sure why you can't see the points...they work on my computers..


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yes another great race!!!
> 
> Shyniah>> Good job with the rent a racer  Anyone want to reserve it now for the next race?
> 
> Tang>> Hope You got home alright  Also I have Your temp gauge but then I could use it for the worlds.
> 
> Hope to see You all at the next race on July 13th Friday the 13th that is


Bud, I would love to get a chance to drive the rental truck, but I think it should go to someone who doesn't have their own truck or is not in the points race. Logan said he would like try it and see if he could send Tang home early next race. :freak: :drunk: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> d-man - not sure why you can't see the points...they work on my computers..


IT SOMETIMES DOSEN'T WORK FOR ME RIGHT AWAY EITHER BUT IT EVENTUALLY DOES


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Well if it is just a tick faster why spend the $$$$


well for a few reasons - 
No motor spraying or cleaning. 
The 370's brushes loose performance after a couple of races, brushless do not loose performance.
Don't have to worry about the brushless sucking up anything on the track, or getting a screw inside.
The brushless ESC are smaller.
The Castle ESC is easy to program with a computer, and have a lot of options
The Castle ESC will never be "out dated" - you can always update the profiles.
If you use the Scalpel gears, they are much cheaper than steal/brass

You keep on bringing up $$$$ - lets take a look at that:
I have a GTX $149.99
I have a 370 $11.00 x3 (just about everyone has at least 2 motors)
even if I have just one motor - that's $160.99

Now if you got the Mamba 5400kv system (motor and ESC) it is $113.99.

Everyone can agree that an ESC will not last forever. I have gone threw 1 GTX over the past 2 years. I sent it in to Novak and it was $50 for service. I blew up my Castle ESC (remember the smoke at the gate!), they replaced my ESC for free - 2 years after I purchased it. 

Some people have expressed interest in a brushless class - that you would not need to be Bud or Wayne to drive! I think a 5400kv motor with a stock car body would be a very fun and fast class. Or any motor under the 8000kv stupid fast would be cool. BTW - the Pro-Stock A Main would be more fun to watch is someone could actually finish a race under full power.


----------



## Micro_Racer

martian 710 said:


> Bud, I would love to get a chance to drive the rental truck, but I think it should go to someone who doesn't have their own truck or is not in the points race. Logan said he would like try it and see if he could send Tang home early next race. :freak: :drunk: :tongue: :wave:


I agree, if you are in the points race, you should not be able to run the "factory ride"!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Be honest You have 3 motors and the link for the laptop. That is why You want a brushless class  
I think 4 make a class maybe we could give it a try.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> Be honest You have 3 motors and the link for the laptop. That is why You want a brushless class
> I think 4 make a class maybe we could give it a try.


that and it's the "next big thing" in R/C according to R/C Driver magazine


----------



## BudBartos

No the brushless is messed up already the next big thing to mess up is Li-po or whatever other batt they think of !!!! thats the way RC is  it's all about big companys making BIG money anymore. By the way BRP is not a BIG company


----------



## BudBartos

To all those that did not make it last night We missed You !!!


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> To all those that did not make it last night We missed You !!!


YES WE DID :wave: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> By the way BRP is not a BIG company


BUT IT IS THE BEST :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> By the way BRP is not a BIG company


But it's an 1/18 scale company so it's bigger than you think!!! And it is the BEST!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes with 1/18th scale income


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yes with 1/18th scale income


Wish there was a way to change that and get the R/C world to find out how much fun, inexpensive and durable these little cars are. I am enjoying them so much I'm seriously considering getting rid of most or all of my 1/10 scale stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

MR. WEAVER, YOU GOT A PM :wave:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Not what Im searching for thanks anyway Davon


----------



## d_man

micro i can get to the points sheet but points for june 22 are not showing up i my computer really not sure what is up thanks dennis


----------



## Micro_Racer

d-man - try to clean out your history and cookies - or when you get to the points page, try the refresh button. it sould like you a seeing a page that is in your cash file. Truck points below:

1Micro_Racer 96 94 95 96 381
2Brett Watson 94 89 90 95 368
3Bill Weaver 89 89 80 87 345
4Dave Lazor 83 92 81 83 339
5Dick Oettinger 89 81 81 70 321
6Patrick Barber 100 99 99 22 320
7Bud Bartos 98 0 99 100 297
8Don Smolik 0 91 81 94 266
9Jason Dunfee 0 83 74 94 251
10Dennis Miller 0 81 87 81 249
11Short Bus Marty 80 75 68 17 240
12Ross Jaenke 83 79 0 78 240
13Dave Sees 86 75 72 0 233
14Jeff Strobel 0 0 91 91 182
15Dan Korff 0 91 88 0 179
16Gary Chapin 92 0 77 0 169
17Vicky 0 99 0 0 99
18Tim Waaso 0 0 95 0 95
19Shyniah Watson 0 0 0 87 87
20Nikki Bobby 0 0 68 0 68
21Joe Chapin 0 0 68 0 68


----------



## nicky-bobby04

i hear everyboby missed me!!!!!   i feel the love....but you didnt have to listen to my big mouth so it was probably quiet....really quiet....oh i forgot ian was there never mind   hope to see you guys soon


----------



## DAVON

nicky-bobby04 said:


> i hear everyboby missed me!!!!!   i feel the love


ESPECIALLY BY CASANOVA....AKA IAN :tongue: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yes another great race!!!
> 
> Shyniah>> Good job with the rent a racer  Anyone want to reserve it now for the next race?
> 
> Bud, Shyniah said she really liked driving the rental truck and she would love the chance to drive it again if its ever available. I want to know when the rental Pro-Stock car is going to be available.  :wave: Is anyone planning on going to the 1/18 Onroad Nats at R/C Madness in December?


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 >> I plan on going to CT Wayne Gerber is also going. I know Tang and Micro talked about it also.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am going - 9 hour drive! Bud - what day are you looking at leaving? I need to schedule my time off.


----------



## tcian

martian 710 said:


> BudBartos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes another great race!!!
> 
> Shyniah>> Good job with the rent a racer  Anyone want to reserve it now for the next race?
> 
> Bud, Shyniah said she really liked driving the rental truck and she would love the chance to drive it again if its ever available. I want to know when the rental Pro-Stock car is going to be available.  :wave: Is anyone planning on going to the 1/18 Onroad Nats at R/C Madness in December?
> 
> 
> 
> i might be going also :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## martian 710

I'm planning on going, it should be a good time!!! If the "Boss" will let me take a couple of days off!


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> martian 710 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i might be going also :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> JUST REMEMBER IAN....I'M NOT DRIVING YOU HOME :tongue: :tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## BudBartos

My truck is full !!!!!! for CT.


----------



## tcian

im in for ct if the weather is good but my grandma cant drive there in one day so we are leaving on tuesday


----------



## BudBartos

2 more weeks till the next points race !! Maybe this will be the record setter.

Do We want to make a attempt on the big track after the ARCOR worlds??

Come on out to the worlds and watch the old Man kick there butts :devil: Maybe


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - I will not make the July 13th race. I will be on vacation. I would like to see the famous Bud Bartos open a can of whip a$$ on the oval! 

I would also like to hit the big track with the brushless!


----------



## martian 710

I'm in for brushless on the big track!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TangTester

Bud are we going to bet on the whip assing?


----------



## ScottH

Bud -- What 'cha running at the worlds? Chassis and class?


----------



## BudBartos

Scott >> 3.5 brushless. Syliva assoc solid chassis. BSR tires, Power push batts.
Tang> NO !!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Yes BIG TRACK


----------



## TangTester

(cough cough) wussy ( cough )!


----------



## BudBartos

Come on out and watch Sunday


----------



## TangTester

What time are you leaving?


----------



## BudBartos

8:00 AM bring your runnin shoes :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I did good on the big track today !!! TQ in pro mod, won first main, second in second main super fast in third but dump I hate triple mains Tang >> Thanks for the great job of turning on the switch and placing the car on the track 

I can't wait to run BRP's again.


----------



## TangTester

Hey Guys

I took a couple of videos of our hero Bud.....he was almost impressive today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyOTyIW3ygk


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >> Thanks That was the first race I lost all day  You have to be ready and trust Me the power push professer (Tony) was not ready yesterday. I had to run re run packs in the mains and it showes at the end. Just so You know I was turning 5.6 to 5.7 second laps so straight away speed is around 65 MPH. 

Will see what happens this weekend  
Then back to fun with the BRP car on Friday the 13th .


----------



## TangTester

3rd a main
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwaYgwB8Yt4


----------



## nicky-bobby04

oh my god!!! bud lost a race!!!!  :freak: im just messing with yeah bud...


----------



## BudBartos

nicky-bobby04 said:


> oh my god!!! bud lost a race!!!!  :freak: im just messing with yeah bud...


Yes but it was not My falt


----------



## BudBartos

Just over a week till the next points race :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

IM building a new truck with extra big bumpers on it for the next race.


----------



## BudBartos

Everyone have a Poppin 4th :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Tang>> a roll bar would work better


----------



## TangTester

push and nerf bars


----------



## tcian

o yea fire works right now its the 4th and its dark yes im not going to wake the babies or ill try not too lol


----------



## nicky-bobby04

nice....you wake up the babies for your fun but dumb actions... :freak:


----------



## cepaw

who's babies ?


----------



## martian 710

Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

nicky-bobby04 said:


> nice....you wake up the babies for your fun but dumb actions... :freak:


Another lover spat making the air waves. :tongue:


----------



## martian 710

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Another lover spat making the air waves. :tongue:


I want to know where those babies came from??? That's got to be some kind of record!!!  :devil: :lol: :wave: See everybody next Friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

nicole and myself will be there on the 13th can not what any knew racaers coming bill have a few ideas about topic we discussed give me a call talk to you later :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## BudBartos

d_man said:


> nicole and myself will be there on the 13th can not what any knew racaers coming bill have a few ideas about topic we discussed give me a call talk to you later :devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


Was that topic buying BRP :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

wehave a lot of babies that live in our neightboorhood


----------



## martian 710

Maybe I'll buy it, I wouldn't even have to change the initials!!! :thumbsup: Heck I've got enough cars I ought to be a major shareholder anyway!!!  :roll: :wave:


----------



## martian 710

Losiman 2, Are you and Jonathan going to be there next week?


----------



## losiman2

as long as i don't have to work agian i'll be there 3 sat in a row  i wish i was rich like bud and could work at my leisure ...


----------



## d_man

bud if i had the money i would think about it seriously but the way things look right know have to put it on the wish list


----------



## nicky-bobby04

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Another lover spat making the air waves. :tongue:


....Freddie you are sooooo funny....just be worried on friday....haha...and i wouldnt even try to do....that with ian... :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bud I see the LEGAND came out of retirement. Congrates on the win.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes - Nice job Bud for pulling off the triple A main win! I see your good luck continued even though I left! You are still my R/C HERO!


----------



## BudBartos

I WON !!!! Yes I'm the 2007 arcor 4 cell pro mod brushless WORLD CHMPION  

I owe it all to racing the BRP cars:thumbsup: 
Which after this weekend I beleive will be the future or RC  

Can't wait till Friday.


----------



## TangTester

You know back in the late 80s and early 90s, the Budman was the man on the big ovals like the Whip. I never got to see him run there. It was so cool the him come from the back of the grid twice to win. Yeah you could say there was a little luck but he drove two clean races avoid the wreaks and put pressure on who every was leading.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> I WON !!!! Yes I'm the 2007 arcor 4 cell pro mod brushless WORLD CHMPION
> 
> I owe it all to racing the BRP cars:thumbsup:
> Which after this weekend I beleive will be the future or RC
> 
> Can't wait till Friday.


 
Word chmpion.......did I miss something was there a spelling bee also?


----------



## Kid Kahuna

*World Champ!*

Congratulations Bud! Job well done!
Kid


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Word chmpion.......did I miss something was there a spelling bee also?


What You talkin bout????


----------



## BudBartos

OK so WHO all is coming Friday???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Congratulations Bud,after all these years,you still are da man!!


----------



## martian 710

Shyniah, Logan, and myself will be there!!! :thumbsup: Congrats Bud!!! Great job at the Worlds.


----------



## TangTester

Remember it is 95% about the sauce


----------



## Easy

Great job Bub. See you Fri.
Don


----------



## 2slow00

Way to go Bud! I can't make it Friday.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks guys !!! 

OK so far 2slow00 and Micro not going to make it. I think all the rest are coming And maybe more. 
The rent a racer is out to a none points contender at this time. Howard K I told him I would let him run that if I coud run his 1/4th scale  
Weather looks like it will cool down some but I bet the track will still be bumpy and loose for sure at the beginning, so keep that in mind.
We are also going to talk about a day that We can go out and run the big track as a fun race no points.


----------



## ghoulardi

*Go Bud Go !!!*

Yes indeed, congratulations Bud!!!! You must've gotten better after I quit puttin' your car down.
Put me down as a probable for Fri.

Indeed...


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ill be there


----------



## martian 710

Parts came today. Thanks Bud. I'm going to move Logan up to a V2!!!


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Thanks guys !!!
> 
> The rent a racer is out to a none points contender at this time. Howard K I told him I would let him run that if I coud run his 1/4th scale
> 
> It doesn't sound like a fair deal to me. I hope Howard threw some $ in the deal also!!!  :lol: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Your right good idea !!! I should get paid to drive RC cars I'm a world champion !!


----------



## OrangeRacer

Nice Job Bud!!
I should be there Friday.


----------



## losiman2

i have to work agian  this working stuff is really messin up my racin i miss my seniority when i just took the day off when i wanted it ... hope to see you guys some time this race season ...


----------



## BudBartos

Hope to see You soon Losiman !!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BUD...................K5 is in for Freddies Friday Festivities,say that five times fast!


----------



## ZOOOOM

SG1 and My self are in


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Looks like I have to close Friday. No racing for me. Bummer!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Friday?*

Been so long I forgot what its like to work on a Friday. :thumbsup: 


indeed...


----------



## tcian

CONGRades bud 
i wont be abe to make it on friday im out in idaho


----------



## BudBartos

OK it's looking like a nice turnout. The weather is going to be cooler also.

I'm off to get the food


----------



## BudBartos

I think We will have several new racers this week. Well not new but new to BRP !!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Major Bummer !*

Can't make it Friday.  Gonna be back on 7 12's for quite some time. I say let 'em go without gasoline.  


Indeed...


----------



## nicky-bobby04

my dad and i will be there...finally!!!!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: you won a race....wooooo!!! :lol:


----------



## BudBartos

Cool See You Friday :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Food is ready supper time is 6:15 see You all later :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

How many racers showed tonight? I am jealous because I couldn't make it.


----------



## martian 710

Great night of racing!!! I finally finished an A-main with my Brushless :freak:. Thanks Freddie and Bud. :thumbsup: Don, I think there was around 28 entries. P.S. Freddies slackin', I'm home and there's no results posted yet!!!  :roll:  :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bud and Freddie,racing was good,that might of been the best sausage jones I have ever had...Gary fine job with the peppers and onions,you and Bud might want to take your recipe on the road to the fairs and carnivals.Strong run in brushless by the Tangster,till his batts went!!Sorry for getting into you late race,Don S,was trying to give you room,but more traffic was coming so had to go.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes another nice night of racing !!!!!!!!

Tang>> is back on track with his new mid motor BRP.
Dave L >> still the one to beat in stock but others were right there.
SG1 >> Shuts down again ???
I broke the pro stock 10 min track record with the bumps there !!!
Brett>> I think We will add a class or 2 so You don't get bored !! You win the iron Man running 3 class and wrenchin 5 cars.

The food was great !!!!

I got to run 3 classes of cars this week 1/10th brushless mod ( won worlds )
Howard K's 1/4 scale
And 2 classes of BRP cars.
The most fun hands down were the BRP cars :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I will get the points over to Micro asap.


----------



## TangTester

YEP 
Back on track with a new V2m. I was pretty good. I was alittle slow in the first round, but alot better then the last time. With the bumps in the track I finally had to to retire the old car. That car had many win in stock, pro stock and super stock truck. It was one of the first V2 chassis, I was sad to see it retired but it still holds the track record. 

The new truck was awsome after some chassis tuning. I also went with some new Power Push batteries. They were pretty good on the first run and the second were even better. I am looking foward to the next race, hopefully I can claim my spot back on top. 

Tang


----------



## martian 710

When are we running on the big track? Next Sunday? I don't really know how the food was I had a hotdog and only had a chance to eat half of it. :freak:  Let me know what classes your adding so I can order my equipment!!! :drunk: :freak: :jest: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Some of the guys talked about it. I'm still up in the air if I would go have to wait later in week. I think it might be cool to run on sat with the 1/4th scale cars!! Well not with them at the same time


----------



## Bill Weaver

if its saturday please post early in week so I can clear work schedule


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Would someone please post the mains. Thank you.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Don> Micro is on vacation Im sure he will post when he gets back


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> Would someone please post the mains. Thank you.


Freddie got a new lap counting program. Maybe He has it fig out how to post results?
I will get the points to Micro this week.
As for the big track You guys don't have to wait for Me to go !!! I think 3 is a class. I would just run all BRP together. Freddie is going to be running 20 1/4th scalers so We could run like 100 BRP cars. Now that would be a race


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Sorry for not posting the heats guys, I sort of made a mistake. Instead of posting them that night I saved them to post the next day. Well when I saved them it was already Saturday. Then I saved the 1/4 scale results, which was Saturday and then I came in to post them all to find out one went over the top of the other. I can't save to of the same days. Sorry I lost them.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie,if you were not hosting this series.you would be fired,instead you must hang out in the pit area in the vicinity of Bud and Tang next time,after dinner complete with beans and sauerkraut!!!!


----------



## martian 710

I think that qualifies for cruel and inhumane punishment!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Sorry for not posting the heats guys, I sort of made a mistake. Instead of posting them that night I saved them to post the next day. Well when I saved them it was already Saturday. Then I saved the 1/4 scale results, which was Saturday and then I came in to post them all to find out one went over the top of the other. I can't save to of the same days. Sorry I lost them.


OK no trouble.
I will try to post what I have.


----------



## BudBartos

Here are the mains I hope !!!

You have to zoom in to read


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looks like you guys had a good night of racing! As soon as I get the points from Bud, I will update the series points.

I like Sunday the 22 for racing on the big oval!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Got it thanks Bud!


----------



## BudBartos

I should know by Wed if I can come to the big track Sunday.


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN FOR ANY DAY FOR THE BIG TRACK :thumbsup: ARE WE GOING TO RUN THE TRUCK CHASSIS WITH STOCK CAR BODIES   LET ME KNOW.....DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

I think if We run We should just run anything. Of course I'm putting the 8,000 brushless in geared to the moon. Hope to run at least 2 min :thumbsup: 

Just a setup note run weight equal on both fronts try running with nothing on fronts at all and maybe red dot on rears.


----------



## d_man

99 laps not bad considering i had a broken t-plate half way through the main i will make repairs and hopefully be much better next race :wave: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Broken T Plate  thats 4 total broken parts in 2 1/2 years :thumbsup: I know of others that break that many things in one crash :lol:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon>> Put the truck body back on and Im in. How bout you Micro?? Pat yours ready yet?? I plan on running 4 cell / 370 motor with stock car body with 11 or 12 pinion in BRP are you guys interested in rules or running whatever???


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bill - I will bring the 1/10 scale truck...do they still have hand out motors? If not I have some old stock monster motors.


----------



## martian 710

I'll try to get a 1/10 scale truck together also. I hope the rain stays away for the World of Outlaws tonight at Lernerville!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Bill - I will bring the 1/10 scale truck...do they still have hand out motors? If not I have some old stock monster motors.


Micro they use the hand out motors like indoors.


----------



## BudBartos

Tang>> Get that new 1/10th car ready. Guys can I run my brushless world champ car with You all??


----------



## Micro_Racer

sure - if you play nicely!


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> sure - if you play nicely!


I don't know about the playing nice part.. The last time I ran a brushed car against Bud's brushless my car almost knocked Freddie off his podium!!! :freak: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> I don't know about the playing nice part.. The last time I ran a brushed car against Bud's brushless my car almost knocked Freddie off his podium!!! :freak: :wave:


Wow that was a flight and twice in one heat !!! Sorry That 1/10th would just blow them off the track.


----------



## martian 710

Well the Outlaws got halfway through time trials and the skies opened. The Mopar was fastest and Kasey Kane is there. They're trying to dry the track now. We're going back over if they're successful. Looks like it might be a long night they have to start time trials over and it's going to be at least 10:00 when they start.


----------



## BudBartos

Did You see our K5-caper there??? He is a sprinter nut


----------



## martian 710

Nope didn't see him. Just got back home again. They got half way through qualifying and got rained out again. Goin' to try it again tomorrow night. I'm glad the track's only 30 min. away. Used to do it in 20 min. with my GPz. :freak: Kinser was fastest in hotlaps but never got a chance to qualify.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Was thinking about going,but weather forecast changed my mind.Sounds like my boy Joey Saldana (Mopar car)was pretty fast.Wish I was only 30 minutes from a cool dirt track!!Closest I ever came was being about 35 minutes from the world center of speed,better known as Da' Track in Elyria!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Ah Yes Da Track. Too bad they had to buy up the land at crazy price to develop the area


----------



## ZOOOOM

BUD, ANSWER YOUR PHONE

You have PM


----------



## BudBartos

ZOOOOM said:


> BUD, ANSWER YOUR PHONE
> 
> You have PM


You answer Yours


----------



## losiman2

i really liked da track i wish we where still racin there...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yeah,lot of fond memories of the old girl,still remember that race in the late sixties when the rookie(That Bartos kid)beat Foyt,Andretti and both Unsers to get his first win at the hallowed grounds!!Turn into a shopping mall or somthing I heard


----------



## martian 710

K-5, We just got back from the Outlaws. Donny Schatz took the win. I took Logan, it was his first Outlaw sprint race and he had me buy him a Donny Schatz T-shirt before the race. He was standing, cheering and waving him on every lap. It was an unreal night of racing. Only one red flag in the first heat and every other race went green from start to checkered.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Who is racing this Sunday (22nd)?


----------



## martian 710

I'm hoping to, if the weather lets me get my work caught up by then.


----------



## BudBartos

I'm still ????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian 710.Good to hear you are introducing the kids to great cultural experiences like sprint cars on dirt,I attended my first one at six months old and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian 710.Good to hear you are introducing the kids to great cultural experiences like sprint cars on dirt,I attended my first one at six months old and have been hooked ever since.


When I was younger I went to local dirt tracks 3-4 nights a week. I even went to Lernerville instead of going to my prom and raced Karts the day after my wedding. Dave and Dale Blaney and their mom used to sit beside us every Friday night. Their dad Lou was my favorite driver. We're kind of spoiled here, there's 4 dirt ovals(used to be 6), 1 paved oval, a drag strip, a road course, 4 dirt Kart tracks, and 2 R/C carpet tracks, and 2 R/C offroad tracks all within 45min.of home. I forgot about the 4 motocross tracks.


----------



## nicky-bobby04

that is terrible...  how can you do that after your wedding?!?!?!?!?! :jest:


----------



## Bill Weaver

I agree you should have raced before the wedding


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ill be there sunday with Brp and a spec truck


----------



## DAVON

nicky-bobby04 said:


> that is terrible...  how can you do that after your wedding?!?!?!?!?! :jest:


IT DOESN'T SOUND TO TERRIBLE TO ME NICKY-B.....WHAT ARE YOU AND IAN GOING TO DO AFTER YOUR WEDDING???? :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

AS OF NOW....I'M IN FOR BRP ON SUNDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

It was the last race of the season and I had a 3 point lead for the Track Championship wasn't any way I was missing it. It worked out well. We took all the leftover food and had a party at the race track. They took up a collection for us at signups and we got almost 3 times as much there as we got at our wedding. And I was 1988 Blanket Hill Speedway Track Champion!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

No truck dave? anything I can help with??


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> No truck dave? anything I can help with??


I'M JUST INTERESTED IN THE BRP...AND I'M ONLY ABOUT 80% SURE I'LL BE THERE....WHAT TIME DOES THE TRACK OPEN ON SUNDAY?????


----------



## ZOOOOM

*Top NASA Official*

Rumor as it the SG1 landed a new gig at NASA. I heard that he will be the lead technician, overseeing the TTF (Tang Testing Facility). Way to go SG1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Dave>> not sure about time but Bud may know. Bud>> on rear tires we know purple has more grip than green but on fronts could you post a list of hardest to softest on green, yellow, orange, and highbite orange


----------



## nicky-bobby04

DAVON said:


> IT DOESN'T SOUND TO TERRIBLE TO ME NICKY-B.....WHAT ARE YOU AND IAN GOING TO DO AFTER YOUR WEDDING???? :thumbsup: :wave:


ok there *WILL BE NO WEDDING BETWEEN IAN AND I!!!!!!!!!!!* so dont even say that man....and dont even think the nasty part!!!! you know what im talking about!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver said:


> Dave>> not sure about time but Bud may know. Bud>> on rear tires we know purple has more grip than green but on fronts could you post a list of hardest to softest on green, yellow, orange, and highbite orange


On the big track try reg orange first, then HB orange, green dot next step softer but I don't think You will need that. Try with sauce just on rears first.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Thanks Bud, are they using red dot??


----------



## BudBartos

I believe so just run it on rear and make sure You wide it off before hitting the track. There is alot of dust unless it has been washed off and You don't want to drive thru that.


----------



## DAVON

nicky-bobby04 said:


> ok there *WILL BE NO WEDDING BETWEEN IAN AND I!!!!!!!!!!!*


SO YOUR JUST GOING TO LIVE TOGETHER????


----------



## martian 710

I'm out for Sunday. Too much work to get caught up on.


----------



## nicky-bobby04

no we wont even live together!!! :freak: ill be in college before he could even move out of his parents house!!!! :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

You may be retired before he moves out of his parents house


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> You may be retired before he moves out of his parents house


TRUE,VERY TRUE :lol:  :lol:


----------



## DAVON

So,how Many Are In For Sunday????? All We Need Are Three For A Heat But, More Would Be Better...


----------



## nicky-bobby04

thats mean!!!!! im not that much older than him!.!.!.!.!. :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That's not what I meant,I meant Ian will be 82 years old when he leaves home,probably to head off to the local nursng home.


----------



## Bill Weaver

I think its you micro and me???


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> I think its you micro and me???


WELL THATS THREE... :thumbsup: ITS A HEAT :tongue: SEE YOU THERE :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I am about 75% - If i do go i will have the brushless BRP and spec truck. what time does racing start? Noon? 

Bud - you in?


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site..


----------



## BudBartos

I will not be out on Sunday  See Ya all on the 3rd of Aug :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Sorry Guys But Something Has Come Up And I Won't Be Able To Race On Sunday.....   Dave


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - Looks like this Sunday is out..


----------



## BudBartos

Bummer !!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
Did you send out my stuff ?


----------



## BudBartos

No not yet have to makes some parts.


----------



## BudBartos

Did anyone run the big track?


----------



## Bill Weaver

No I dont think so but I plan to go friday after work


----------



## martian 710

Bud, you have a PM.


----------



## BudBartos

Brett>> Got it I will try to get it out by Wed :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

bud recieved parts thanks alot when you set droop on front how much should you have .060 or less would be greatful for info thanks alot


----------



## martian 710

Thanks, Bud!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

d_man said:


> bud recieved parts thanks alot when you set droop on front how much should you have .060 or less would be greatful for info thanks alot


It depends on how much steering you want more droop more steering.


----------



## d_man

micro can see points update for july 13 refresh cleared history still can not see points maybe my computer is a piece of junk


----------



## BudBartos

Brett and Chris Your items went out today.


----------



## martian 710

Thanks Bud!!! That will give me something to do at camp this weekend if it rains. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

One week till more FUN :thumbsup: Who is coming and who is not??


----------



## tcian

i cant make it next week


----------



## Micro_Racer

see you all on Friday!


----------



## DAVON

:thumbsup: I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I will be there. :thumbsup: (If there is going to be someone there for him to race against that is) Losiman, let me know if you and Jonathan are going to make it as soon as you know. Shyniah's away at summer camp until next Saturday. Sure is quiet around here without the 2 kids fighting. :freak: :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Me too


----------



## nitrojeff

you too what? you're away at summer camp?


----------



## BudBartos

Nitrojeff >> You coming out?? The races have been pretty quiet :lol:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Im too tired of not knocking you out of the lead!! Are you going to make any BRP races or will you continue to wollow in the dirt????


----------



## nitrojeff

when I'm outside, I don't seem SO loud! With a nitrotruck running, it's almost the perfect volume!
I can't say when I'll make it out, I'll try to come out and screw up someones' points!


----------



## 7734otdortoh

I'll be there.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5 to partake in the racing activities.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I should be there this time. I am have racing withdrawels.


----------



## losiman2

i will know if i have to work or not by thurs night kinda sucks but thats when they post it.. we havent worked the past two fri night so theres a better chance that we wont work and i johnathan and i will be there ill post as soon as i can.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: if not put logan in with bud and pat they argure like little kids :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Losiman >> That is funny!!!!! but very true. Just kids at heart that play with little toy cars:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like I will need lot's of food again !!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud> any news on a c.o.t. body, r&d department wants to know??


----------



## BudBartos

Have not had them start it yet !!!


----------



## losiman2

i dont see anything wrong with that bud !!! i really hope to make it i hate missing all the points races... any idea if were gonna keep the truck bodies next season or are we gonna use just car bodies and the new motors.. i know its a ways away i was just curious... thanks ...


----------



## martian 710

I vote for truck bodies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

WHAT ABOUT 2 CLASSES????? :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Don't know on bodies for winter series Yet !!!!!!

Don't want too many classes.

LOOKS like it will be a hot one this Friday!! Bring Your fans.
What will the track hold for us?? No bumps? Bigger bumps? interesting :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

If the bumps get bigger we could have a rally course


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How many racers are you expecting Friday at Freddies Bud?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anyone slated for the rent a rig yet??


----------



## BudBartos

I would fig between 20 and 25.


----------



## nicky-bobby04

my dad and i will be there on friday....i get to go to work with him!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: it will save some time if i go with him....i will be having major withdrawels from racing!!!! im not going to be there the last two races....


----------



## BudBartos

Hard to beleive after this Fridays race there are only 2 more for the summer series. Maybe We can break that all time entry record at one of those last 2 races. Well of to cooking You all better be hungry


----------



## BudBartos

2sloww00> How You feeling?


----------



## BudBartos

Food is done and did it taste good. :thumbsup: 

See You all Friday :wave:


----------



## 2slow00

Bud, I'm still laid up. The doctor at Cleveland Clinic said I shpuld be OK for the next race. Have fun everyone, I'll see you then. Dick


----------



## BudBartos

OK Get well


----------



## losiman2

got to work fri night again so we wont be there  good luck to everyone....


----------



## nicky-bobby04

that sucks that you have to work again!!!   so i guess logan will be racing alone....haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## martian 710

Maybe he'll race the truck class and we'll see if he beats you!!!   :devil: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

EVERYBODY READY FOR SOME RACING????????? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I'am !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Me too!!!!!! Logan said he's ready to race his shadow. I wonder who will win?  :wave:


----------



## TangTester

It depends on who works on the shadow's car


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> It depends on who works on the shadow's car


I'll let you or Bud work on his car and I'll work on his shadow's car . Then he'll win for sure. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

08-03-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Chris Kandrach with 59/5:04.41

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 116 10:00.47 Chris Kandrach :thumbsup: 
2 2 115 10:02.74 Dave Lazor 
3 3 112 10:02.17 Mark Svec 
4 4 112 10:04.18 Mike Rhrodes 
5 5 111 10:02.55 Short Bus Marty 
6 7 111 10:03.48 Brett Watson 
7 6 111 10:03.83 Bill Weaver 
8 8 45 4:12.60 Don 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Modified: 
Wayne Gerber with 75/5:03.06

-- BRP Modified - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 137 10:01.58 Bud 
2 1 136 9:56.35 Wayne Gerber 
3 3 126 10:06.33 Brett Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Logan with 35/5:08.28

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 33 4:53.73 Logan :thumbsup: 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Truck: 
Bud with 62/5:00.83

-- BRP Super Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 122 10:03.77 Bud :thumbsup: 
2 2 122 10:04.21 "Pat" Choke 
3 5 116 10:03.09 Chris Kandrach 
4 7 115 10:01.04 Michael Elwood 
5 3 113 10:00.42 Brett Watson 
6 4 111 10:08.12 Don Smolik 
7 8 110 10:01.97 Dennis Miller 
8 6 12 4:21.47 Dan Korff 

-- BRP Super Truck - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 54 5:01.13 Bill Weaver 
2 3 51 5:01.60 Nicky-Bobby writing love letters, 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Jeff Strobel My panties were in a twist :tongue:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Fun night of racing,thanks Freddie and Bud!!Also thanks to Tang and Mr Weaver for the tips!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Big fun Freddy thanks Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos

Yes a HOT night of racing !!! And did the track records fall, many of them :thumbsup: 

Thanks Guy's !!
On the way home I was thinking I ran 2 classes and was on the track racing for 50 minutes. That is awsome. I have been at races for 5 days and only ran 40 minutes.
BRP's RULE :wave:


----------



## DAVON

GREAT NIGHT OF RACING....IT WAS FUN,FUN,FUN :thumbsup: THANKS TO FREDDIE AND BUD FOR ALL THEY DO FOR US :thumbsup: AND HOW MANY RECORDS FELL TONIGHT???? WAY TO GO GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

PM for ya Bud


----------



## martian 710

Another fun night of racing. Thanks Bud and Freddie!!! :thumbsup: I wonder how many laps I've run total in the summer series and how many miles it would equal with running 3 classes. I don't know which I drive the furthest each week. Is it getting to the track or while I'm there? See everyone in 3 weeks!!! :wave: I think I need to hire a pit man. It's getting harder and harder to keep up with less racers. :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thank god for the less racers,catching the break


----------



## K-5 CAPER

dON'T KNOW how you do all that wrenching and batt swapping Martian,a lot of work


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> When You have time can You post the records that fell?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of racing! Not racing in over a month showed! I was lucky to make the A main, and even more luck to place 4th! The old chassis can't compete with the new mid motor....need to get mine together for the next race!

Any way a lot of records fell last night:
1. Stock A main - congrats to Chris
2. Pro-Stock heat - nice job Wayne
3. Truck heat and A main - Bud was on fire!

points are updated on my web site.


----------



## ghoulardi

*schedule*

When's the next race? Should be able to make the next one.


Indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer

August 24th --


----------



## BudBartos

Hard to beleive there are just 2 more races for the summer series. Time fly's when Your old!!!

So come on all You BRP racers let's make the last 2 races huge turnouts.


----------



## TangTester

Help help Im floating away !!!!!! I am at work in my office and the water is a raising!


----------



## DAVON

TangTester said:


> Help help Im floating away !!!!!! I am at work in my office and the water is a raising!


YOU SHOULD BUY AN R/C BOAT :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

TangTester said:


> Help help Im floating away !!!!!! I am at work in my office and the water is a raising!


At least you are in your office. I was trying to cut grass when it hit. I thought I was going to have to call Tow Boat to get my mower back to the trailer. :freak: :wave:


----------



## ZOOOOM

BUD Call SG1 Very important


----------



## tcian

ill be there the 24 and the 14


----------



## ghoulardi

That's sure to make Nikki's day !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Looking at the 2007/2008 indoor season at this point We will be running at Freddies hobbies both oval and road and a the high banks of classic hobbies oval.

Classes at this point look like this. 
Stock>> Will go to 4 cell 370 motor associated one and min spur of 45 max pinion of 10. Bodies stock car or truck on oval GTP will be allowed on road.

Super stock>> Just what were running now with open gearing. New COT body on ovals GTP will be allowed on road.

Pro Stock>> What We run now


----------



## nicky-bobby04

ghoulardi said:


> That's sure to make Nikki's day !!!


your sooooo funny!!!! :lol: :lol: NOT REALLY!!   any ways im going to be gone my dad and i might stop by to see everybody....soooo who knows but i hope to see everybody before the seasons over!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Davon and anyone else interesed,the Super Bowl for winged sprint cars,The Knoxville Nationals,will be shown live starting at 10 PM Saturday night on Speed cnannel.


----------



## DAVON

Thanks Dan.....i'll Be Sure To Watch It :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Davon and anyone else interesed,the Super Bowl for winged sprint cars,The Knoxville Nationals,will be shown live starting at 10 PM Saturday night on Speed cnannel.


Thanks K-5, I'll have to set the VCR. The kids are both racing their first race on a real dirt track Sat. night. Mercer Raceway Park is having bike races for the kids along with their regular show. I'm not having any luck getting the wife to let me buy a Mod. lite to race myself.  :wave: Bud you have a PM.


----------



## DAVON

MR. WEAVER.....YOU GOT A PM :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

hey bud your not gonna open up the pinions for classic since its a high bank fast track ???? just wondering 11 or 12 tooth on high bank would be awsome if they can be controlled ???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Donny Schatz again,wish you could wager on it!!!But Joey ran well for second,Schatz running for 
T stewart motorsports next year...........good luck


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> hey bud your not gonna open up the pinions for classic since its a high bank fast track ???? just wondering 11 or 12 tooth on high bank would be awsome if they can be controlled ???


THATS WHAT SUPER STOCK IS FOR......OPEN GEARING :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Donny Schatz again,wish you could wager on it!!!But Joey ran well for second,Schatz running for
> T stewart motorsports next year...........good luck


IT WAS A COOL RACE.....BUT IF HE IS GOING TO RACE FOR STEWART....HE'D BETTER WORK ON CLIMBING THE FENCES :tongue: :tongue: ......ALSO WHEN THOSE GUYS CRASH....MAN DO THEY CRASH :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

You are correct wise one Davon,you have to have a very large set to strap into one of those rigs!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Just got this email today from a racer in WI.

Bud

Don't worry, I won't start flooding your inbox. Since I just placed an 
order with you and am waiting on my car, I wanted to share something. I'm 
sure that you've heard it a thousand times before, but here's 1,001 because 
you might find it a bit humorous. My friend loaned me his V2 to race 
today--the only BRP in a field of Scalpels. In the 30 lap heats, the 6 
cell BRP running the slot car motor wins by 3 laps over the 2nd place 
Scalpel with an 8k Tekin brushless. After two heats, all the Scalpels were 
broken, so I did one token lap in the A Main with the BRP to win by 
default. There's a lesson there.
Paul

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BRP's RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Ya Bud,you may of heard that racing story now 1001 times,but I'm sure it never gets old,why these manufacturers don't get a clue by keeping things simple and durable is sort of mind boggling>>>>>>>but congrats to you for putting out the best ride out there!!


----------



## BudBartos

It's all about $$ and taking the consumer for a ride  I'm starting to get pissed on the Chinese junk coming in. Yes it is cheap but what good is it if it breaks the first time it is used. Umbrella $10.00 opened it it broke, Spray bottle $1.00 pulled trigger top poped off. My X mod $75.00 never turned left. My Micro T broke first 10 seconds. But that does not have much to do with RC or does it.
Wait till the sprint car parts start being made in China OUCH !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

But if you want people to stick with a hobby such as rc they have to get frustrated when they spend more time fixing and sitting on the side lines than actually racing and having fun.Not to mention the amount of money to fix all the broken lousy parts.Why do people buy that crap to begin with I guess is the question,it's not like the initial investment is cheaper either.So far the sprint car guys keep getting there chassis and parts here,and as long as you don't go to crazy light weight that stuff holds up pretty well.


----------



## BudBartos

Just like everyone must have the latest cell Ph or this thing or that!!!!


----------



## TangTester

Look out Bud's on a roll......it must be OVER!


----------



## BudBartos

No I'm busy as I have been all summer!!!!!!! 

2 more weeks till the next points race :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

That's because Don is not there.


----------



## BudBartos

Brett >> Parts went out today !!!


----------



## martian 710

Thanks, Bud. :thumbsup: I'll be watching for them.  :wave: I'm painting a new body for Logan right now. I don't know how long it will stay looking new though.


----------



## TangTester

Bud would take a second clear body and put it over the first for his rental cars. It seem to help in body damage.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes You can do double bodies.


----------



## BudBartos

HELLO out there !!!!:wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

What are you getting, stir crazy? There are a lot of us hidding out here in the wilderness just waiting for raceday.


----------



## Kid Kahuna

*Flashback 1992!*

Bud I caught the video of rclive at the Thunderdome! 
Teach me how to switch battries that quick!!
Kid


----------



## BudBartos

The enduro racing was pretty fun !!!


----------



## DAVON

BUD...YOU GOT A PM :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Got it.


----------



## tcian

dave could u bring me home from the race next friday


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> dave could u bring me home from the race next friday


NO I CAN'T.....SORRY


----------



## tcian

ok...thats fine


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> NO I CAN'T.....SORRY


But Dave why ????????? could it be because Your not going ??


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> But Dave why ????????? could it be because Your not going ??


ITS STILL A 50/50 CHANCE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Bill Weaver

yeah the man clinches first, then takes a couple weeks off lets hope my OTHER hero #24 doesnt do the same


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> yeah the man clinches first, then takes a couple weeks off lets hope my OTHER hero #24 doesnt do the same


I HAD ANOTHER FOOT OPERATION AND WALKING AND STANDING IS A PROBLEM FOR ME RIGHT NOW...I'M IN A FOOT CAST FOR THE NEXT MONTH...I PLANNED MY OPERATION SO I ONLY WOULD MISS ONE RACE IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL...BUT I STILL MIGHT MAKE THE RACE ON THE 24th :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Whaaa I'm in a foot cast,just kidding Dave,good luck with that,see you when you can make it out.


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> I HAD ANOTHER FOOT OPERATION AND WALKING AND STANDING IS A PROBLEM FOR ME RIGHT NOW...I'M IN A FOOT CAST FOR THE NEXT MONTH...I PLANNED MY OPERATION SO I ONLY WOULD MISS ONE RACE IF EVERYTHING GOES WELL...BUT I STILL MIGHT MAKE THE RACE ON THE 24th :thumbsup:


We can get You a chair to sit in and fill in marshels.


----------



## Bill Weaver

yeah we could do that


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> We can get You a chair to sit in and fill in marshels.


THANKS...THATS WHAT I WAS HOPING FOR :thumbsup: JUST HAVE TO SEE HOW MY WEEK GOES :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

So WHO all will be there on the 24th?? 

I will be there so that makes one and I know Don S is going so were up to 2


----------



## martian 710

All 3 RPR drivers should be there!!! :thumbsup: :wave: Looks like I might need pontoons on my mowers to get my lawns cut before Fri. this week though!!!  :drunk:


----------



## Micro_Racer

i will make it!


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> All 3 RPR drivers should be there!!! :thumbsup: :wave: Looks like I might need pontoons on my mowers to get my lawns cut before Fri. this week though!!!  :drunk:


Same here !! It is fair week here so it is either a flood or 99 degrees !!!!
That makes 6 !!


----------



## cepaw

I'll be there (7)


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'm in unless something comes up. See you friday.


----------



## BudBartos

Don D makes 8 !!


----------



## ZOOOOM

Me and SG1 are in


----------



## BudBartos

Good up to 10 !!!!


----------



## Easy

I am going to try and make it also.


----------



## BudBartos

Cool thats 11 :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 , TCian, Bill Weaver , Marty You all coming?? How about You Gary Chapin I know your out there 
d-Man, Nichole, Jeff, Tang, 2Slow00, Orange racer, Slim and Vicky ??? 
Who will be there


----------



## tcian

ill be there


----------



## tcian

bud are u going to the indoor champs to sell i just made my hotel resvertions


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5 is in


----------



## tcian

talked to tony and hes comming this friday dont know about vicky


----------



## Micro_Racer

tcian said:


> talked to tony and hes comming this friday dont know about vicky


Bud - make sure he has directions, and gas in his car....:lol:


----------



## TangTester

Did anyone see that they lower the age for masters to 35 again at the champs


----------



## BudBartos

So now We are up to 15 !!!!

TCian>> Yes I should be at champs.


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Did anyone see that they lower the age for masters to 35 again at the champs


Wonder which HOO HAAA Just turned 35??? I think it should be 50


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Just was on in the Indoor site. Masters is still 40 and over according to the rule book. What good is that when my children are older than that. They still need an old farts class. Maybe 55 and up or maybe 65 and up. That should put me a class of one or two, and I would still be last. Oh well I guess I'll just go and watch as usual.


----------



## TangTester

on the message board Mr. Bill lowered it


----------



## Bill Weaver

I will be there, and I think Marty will be also


----------



## losiman2

looks like another fri night at work for me  i will know for sure on thurs... i really miss racing i cant wait till the winter series were gonna be racing on sat agian right ??? gee sure glad i went to third so i could make the fri night races  this summer has sucked haven't had time to do [email protected]#!$t and now johnathan has started football again .... he still askes me every week if were gion to the races he misses it to hope to see everyone soon.. hey bud is there gonna be a novice class in the winter series???


----------



## OrangeRacer

As of now I'm in!!


----------



## wazzer

Very good possibility I'll be there.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Hopefully we see ya there wazzer!


----------



## BudBartos

That could be 20 !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> looks like another fri night at work for me  i will know for sure on thurs... i really miss racing i cant wait till the winter series were gonna be racing on sat agian right ??? gee sure glad i went to third so i could make the fri night races  this summer has sucked haven't had time to do [email protected]#!$t and now johnathan has started football again .... he still askes me every week if were gion to the races he misses it to hope to see everyone soon.. hey bud is there gonna be a novice class in the winter series???


Looks like sat and sunday for winter. We could do novice if there are 3 to run.


----------



## martian 710

I know Shyniah and Logan are interested in racing this winter. I don't think it will be every race though with school and all. Dad would like a break occasionally and just race his own cars. :freak: I'll have to wait and see what the race schedule is. I can't wait to do some road races. :thumbsup: Logan starts fall baseball next week. See everyone Friday. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

OK I will have more long king pins on the rack and front springs.

I hope to have spur and pinion sets also they are reworked Scalpel gears. You will get 3 spurs 47,49 and 51 and 16 pinions from 8 tooth to 23 tooth I'm doing these for the super stock open gear class. Just think Classic on 23/47  
Now We will see those 370's blow up. The complete set will be $15.00.


----------



## nicky-bobby04

sadly i wont be there...   first football game...got to go.....i dont know about my dad..he keeps saying hes coming but then my mom is like "but you need to go to her first football game.." then he complains and says "i was there for freshman year and i will be there for senior year but 10 and 11th dont matter..."  :freak:  so i dont know....i also got a new saying for me......"Nicky Bobby is my name and wandering is my game!!!!" :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## nicky-bobby04

im in the band so i have to go.....


----------



## Bill Weaver

Dman > its only a race, the time you loose can NEVER be made up!! just my opinion, but there is only one choice you wont regret.


----------



## Easy

Hope Freddie has the air turned up!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Maybe we can move the driver's stand to the bathroom.  :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian thats why my location is.......check it out


----------



## ghoulardi

*FRi*

I should be there!  


Indeed...


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian thats why my location is.......check it out


Just don't go in there right after Tang or Bud when they've been in the beans!!!  :freak: :drunk: :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

wazzer said:


> Very good possibility I'll be there.


wazzer - look forward to trade'n paint with you!


----------



## BudBartos

See Ya all around 4:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have the SC-18 V2 M - ready to go.... I am looking forward to seeing just how much better the V2 M is over the V2...


----------



## tcian

ill be there dave lazor will u be there and tony c will be there


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> ill be there dave lazor will u be there and tony c will be there


I WILL NOT BE ATTENDING THIS WEEK


----------



## vn1500

Hey Dave hows your foot ya doin ok ? It's a good thing you've got such a strangle hold on the points , B.R.P. class trophies are awesome heck they're usually nicer then the ones the pass out at the champs ! The indoor season is run on sat. & sun. right what time do they start ?


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON said:


> I WILL NOT BE ATTENDING THIS WEEK


Get well !!!!
vn1500> Will know next week on start times for winter.


----------



## martian 710

Bud, you have a PM. Davon, take care of that foot. See ya next race!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> I WILL NOT BE ATTENDING THIS WEEK


Get well soon Dave! See you at next race


----------



## OrangeRacer

Dave take care, see ya next race. Unfortunately I won't be there tonite but definately there next race.

Have fun everyone!


----------



## BudBartos

I had a ?? the stock class is 10 tooth max pinion and 45 tooth min spur they must be BRP gears. Scalpel gears only in super stock and pro stock.


----------



## nicky-bobby04

get better soon dave!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Wazzer>> Should I send the stuff? I only have large and XXL shirts will one of those work ?


----------



## DAVON

THANKS EVERYONE   ...I'LL SEE YOU NEXT RACE :wave:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thanks for coming out Everyone ! ! ! 

08-24-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Brett Watson with 57/5:02.44

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 113 10:03.51 Brett Watson 
2 2 110 10:00.21 Mike Rhrodes 
3 4 110 10:00.65 Short Bus Marty 
4 3 108 10:02.85 Bill Weaver 
5 6 97 10:00.34 Don 
6 5 66 6:14.58 Ian 
7 7 41 4:46.84 Rich **** 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Modified: 
Wayne Gerber with 73/5:03.44

-- BRP Modified - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 134 10:02.18 Bud 
2 1 126 9:33.02 Wayne Gerber 
3 3 125 10:01.83 Brett Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Shyniah with 43/5:00.29

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 44 5:00.04 Logan 
2 1 34 5:10.31 Shyniah 
-- 3 --- DNS --- George 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Truck: 
Iand's Dad "Pat" with 60/5:01.77

-- BRP Super Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 118 10:01.06 Iand's Dad "Pat" 
2 2 115 10:02.96 Dan Korff 
3 5 114 10:00.42 Brett Watson 
4 3 114 10:02.70 Chris kandrach 
5 6 112 10:02.57 Tony C 
6 7 106 10:03.22 Don Smolik 
7 8 106 10:05.39 Bill Weaver 
8 9 105 10:00.80 Ross Jaenke 
9 4 104 10:02.24 Michael Elwood 

-- BRP Super Truck - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name


----------



## martian 710

Another fun night of racing!!! Thanks Freddie and Bud!!! :thumbsup: Time to go to bed now, finally. :drunk: :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

My web site is down due to my ISP changing...below are updated points


BRP 2007 Summer Series Points 
Stock Class Novice 
1 Logan Watson 688
2 Shyniah Watson 398
3 Johnathan Sees 298
4 George C 96

Stock Class 16d 
1 Brett Watson 655
2 Short Bus Marty 652
3 Bill Weaver 645
4 Dave Lazor 587
5 Mike Rhodes 577
6 Don Deutsch 516
7 Mark S 466
8 Chris Kandrach 383
9 Rick **** 338
10 Don Pflueger 331
11 George Seel 236
12 Mike Long 178
13 Ian 173
14 Dave Sees 163
15 Nikki Bobby 156
16 Nitro Jeff 98
17 Wayne Gerber SR. 92
18 Dennis Miller 86

Super Stock Truck 
1 Brett Watson 648
2 Patrick Barber 616
3 Bill Weaver 595
4 Micro_Racer 561
5 Don Smolik 536
6 Bud Bartos 497
7 Dan Korff 456
8 Dennis Miller 422
9 Jeff Strobel 347
10 Dave Lazor 339
11 Jason Dunfee 330
12 Ross Jaenke 325
13 Dick Oettinger 321
14 Chris Kandrach 281
15 Gary Chapin 251
16 Short Bus Marty 240
17 Dave Sees 233
18 Nikki Bobby 225
19 Vicky 99
20 Howard Kemery 96
21 Tim Waaso 95
22 Tony C 91
23 Shyniah Watson 87
24 Joe Chapin 68

Pro Stock Brushless 
1 Bud Bartos 694
2 Brett Watson 661
3 Wayne Gerber 592
4 Partick Barber 414
5 Micro_Racer 189
6 Tim Waaso 94
7 Don Smolik 93


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks for posting the results Freddie and Micro !!!!

Thanks to all that came out and ran!! It was a HOT one.

Mark You calender now for the final series race on Sept 14th
It is going to Be HUGE !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - are you going to the "Cleveland Steamer"? BTW - check out the link below:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleveland_steamer

Leave it to the GAYte guys to come up with this!


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - are you going to the "Cleveland Steamer"? BTW - check out the link below:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleveland_steamer
> 
> Leave it to the GAYte guys to come up with this!


I'M SURE IT WILL BE A BIG HIT :freak: :drunk: :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

NO not I :lol:


----------



## wazzer

Sorry I could'nt make it. Work issues kept me tied up. Will try like heck to make the final in Sept. 

Bud, hang on to the stuff, I'll get it then. The XXL shirt will be fine.


----------



## martian 710

Did I hear someone say that Bud decided we were going to eliminate the 3 drops from the current point series??? :devil:  :roll: :lol: :jest: :wave:


----------



## DAVON

martian 710 said:


> Did I hear someone say that Bud decided we were going to eliminate the 3 drops from the current point series??? :devil:  :roll: :lol: :jest: :wave:


HELL NO!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian,I seen Sharon got rained out tonight,was really looking forward to see the NON winged sprinters there,oh well.Have to settle for the taxi cabs at Bristol on the tube.


----------



## martian 710

I just got in from dodging lightning bolts trying to finish mowing my back yard. I just needed 10 more minutes. We went to Mercer Raceway and watched the wingless sprints 2 weeks ago. The kids raced their bicycles. Logan got third out of about 25 kids up to 2 years older than him. Shyniah didn't do so well though. I just wanted to see if you were paying attention Davon!!!


----------



## DAVON

I AM......I DON'T REALLY HAVE ANYTHING ELSE TO DO :freak: :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud are you going to have the BRP factory sweatshirts for sale anytime soon?


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian,I seen Sharon got rained out tonight,was really looking forward to see the NON winged sprinters there,oh well.Have to settle for the taxi cabs at Bristol on the tube.


They don't have a rain date for it tomorrow do they? We're going to be camping about 5 miles from the track tomorrow night.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Not seeing anything for rain date,which is bad since most towed in from Indianapolis area


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I see that Sharon and USAC are discussing a future date,will see


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> Sorry I could'nt make it. Work issues kept me tied up. Will try like heck to make the final in Sept.
> 
> Bud, hang on to the stuff, I'll get it then. The XXL shirt will be fine.


OK !!!!


----------



## d_man

bud any knews on dates and time for winter series looks like nicole and myself are done for summer series bummer football games started last friday hope winter series is set so we can race but only time will tell dave hope the foot is doing okay sorry i have been absent for a while but had try and take of that ever growing honey due list seems like it keeps growing every day :jest: :jest:


----------



## BudBartos

Not yet but We will be running on saturdays and sundays


----------



## Bill Weaver

Niki bobby If you can get your mom to let Dman race the last race I will come to your game and even sit by you BAND GEEKS!! post back if we can cut a deal, PLEEEEEEEEASE MOM


----------



## nicky-bobby04

my mom read what you put bill...she just laughed and walked away...but if my mom does let my dad race you HAVE to come to my game and sit by me and my band geeks!!!! :tongue: :devil: :lol:


----------



## BudBartos

Make sure it is towards the end of the season in the SNOW !!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

GEE THANKS BUD!!! Nikibobby, I am a man of my word; send your dad and I will attend the game of your choice


----------



## ghoulardi

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...*



Bill Weaver said:


> GEE THANKS BUD!!! Nikibobby, I am a man of my word; send your dad and I will attend the game of your choice


 Will it help if I offer to come too?


Indeed...


----------



## martian 710

Go Steelers!!! :devil:  :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian,why do you throw that one out there when us idiots watch pathetic Browns,and the only thing we can look forward to is the Cavaliers basketball season.How is Pittsburg basketball team.......oh yea none,and Steelers are going where this year??? Go New England Patriots!!!!


----------



## martian 710

I don't really care much what the Steelers do this year. I think they will be lucky to make the playoffs. I can't wait for hockey season. I've been a Pen's fan since they wore blue and white.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hockey,what is this hockey thing you speak of?I would just as soon run a Brp rig with a motor screw bouncing around in my motor,while pitting next to the Tangster


----------



## DAVON

WOW...YOU MUST REALLY HATE HOCKEY :freak: :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Not enough scoring


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Congrats to the Brp icon Tang who is on his way to yet another championship!This time in the full trucker affect jones.


----------



## BudBartos

The last summer points race and awards day is fast approching :thumbsup: Hope We get a huge crowd!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Not enough scoring


That would be soccer!!!! ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I like racing !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

:woohoo: CAN'T WAIT FOR THE 14th :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

I like those little guys !!!!


----------



## martian 710

Looks like Logan after a couple of sodas!!!! :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

:woohoo: 

cool new little guy!


----------



## BudBartos

So Who is coming on the 14th for the last race and awards banquet ??


I know I will be there along with Don S so that is 2 :woohoo:


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE :woohoo: THAT'S 3


----------



## cepaw

I plan on being there, only one thing will keep me away...


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be there!


----------



## BudBartos

5 !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

My fillin said yes, Ill be there.


----------



## OrangeRacer

I'll be there!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5 is in


----------



## TangTester

IM in too I might even put a stock class car together for the last 16 d race. For one thing I am not sad to see it go.
tang


----------



## BudBartos

9 !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Wow more Toyotas in NASCAR  Wait till Honda comes in and then the Chinese.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I would like to see a Hyundia in NASCAR


----------



## BudBartos

It will happen !!!! By then they will not have beer and hot dogs but rice and noodles  :devil:


----------



## ghoulardi

*last call*

I should be there. :roll: 

Indeed...


----------



## Easy

I will try and make it again......
Don


----------



## BudBartos

11 !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> So Who is coming on the 14th for the last race and awards banquet ??
> 
> 
> I know I will be there along with Don S so that is 2 :woohoo:


11 so far !!!!!!!!


----------



## martian 710

Hopefully, all 3 RPR racers will be there. I'm still having kidneystone trouble and have to go for another CT scan tomorrow to see what's going on. We're going to miss the first winter series race though. We're going to Arizona to see the "Big Crack".


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 14 !!!


----------



## TangTester

martian 710 said:


> We're going to Arizona to see the "Big Crack".


Oh say to Raster for me


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Martian,you just had to loft up that softball nice and easy so Tang could hit it right out of the park!!!


----------



## BudBartos

He's watching


----------



## BudBartos

I know Sg1 and Zoom are coming so thats 16 !!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

Bud what happens when you get past 20? I figure the shoe and sock are off by now?


----------



## BudBartos

What !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

A lot of shannanigans and hooligan type behavior coming from Tangsters computer last several hours,wonder if the porn sites are down??


----------



## BudBartos

Thats it !!!!

Anyone going to the Cleveland steamer this weekend????
For those that remember Steve Radeky is racing 1/12th again.


----------



## TangTester

I was going to go out to the Freddie 500 on saturday It sounds like more fun.


----------



## TangTester

Some how I cant bring myself to go to a race name "cleveland steamer" It seems to be a crappy race LOL


----------



## losiman2

anybody got a pic of this new cot body i'm hearing about ????


----------



## tcian

im going to the cleveland steamer and ill be there on the 14


----------



## BudBartos

Ok so that is 17 !!!!

tcian>> Good luck there :thumbsup:


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, off topic question.
Does anyone know a local metal fabrication shop ?
I need someone to make small brass hinges
any help would be great.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## ghoulardi

*20 ?*



TangTester said:


> Bud what happens when you get past 20? I figure the shoe and sock are off by now?


 If he takes his pants off he can go to 23. :jest: 

Indeed...


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> im getting a cleveland steamer and ill be there on the 14


WHAT????


----------



## martian 710

:woohoo: Oh Boy!!! I just found out they're going after my kidney stone with a garden hose and a ray gun on the 18th.  :freak: :drunk:  OOPS!!! I almost forgot. GO STEELERS!!!! :devil: :wave:


----------



## TangTester

Heck we can do it faster at the next race with a soilder iron and a bottle of water


----------



## martian 710

Probably a little cheaper too.


----------



## BudBartos

cepaw said:


> Hey guys, off topic question.
> Does anyone know a local metal fabrication shop ?
> I need someone to make small brass hinges
> any help would be great.
> Thanks
> Mike


SG1 NASA connection


----------



## BudBartos

OK so It looks like We will be around 20 to 25 racers.

Anyone else on hear post to let Me know. 

Yes even YOU Gary C :tongue:


----------



## Bill Weaver

I will be there, Marty wont


----------



## Bill Weaver

Cepaw> check out a woodcraft store they carry a lot of hardware for woodworking. Any word on Minipaw??


----------



## cepaw

Thanks Bill, Minipaw is due any day now, thanks for asking


----------



## tcian

man the steamer was fun to bad none of u guys were the it was a good battle for the mod tittle between Kevin Herbart,Mike Blackstock


----------



## BudBartos

tcian said:


> man the steamer was fun to bad none of u guys were the it was a good battle for the mod tittle between Kevin Herbart,Mike Blackstock


Yes but how did You do ??????


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD,YOU HAVE A PM :woohoo:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Is It Friday Yet????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Yes, the race was fun, where were you?


----------



## BudBartos

So I missed it also !!!!!!!!!

2sloww00>> How are you doing? 
Mark> You coming to the last summer race?


----------



## Micro_Racer

When you calculate in the throw outs....the last race could be the difference between 3rd,4th,and 5th in a few classes....Be sure to come out for the BIG award ceremony just after the races!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro do you have points from 8/24?


----------



## BudBartos

News Flash >> SG1 TQ's and wins 1/12th stock at the steamer :woohoo: 

And He was running his 1/18th speed control


----------



## BudBartos

I just setup My new Tekin B1, That thing is NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

WELL ITS HALFTIME :freak: THANK GOD FOR THE WORLD OF OUTLAWS ON SPEED :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Might want to start taping that stuff Davon,looks to be a long season!!Good news is Cavs season starts in 7 weeks.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

IRL on ABC>>>wish Danica Patrick raced with us..........Track tips by Danica,no offense Tang.


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Might want to start taping that stuff Davon,looks to be a long season!!Good news is Cavs season starts in 7 weeks.


A VERY LONG SEASON   :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry all but no COT body for the last race. My mold guys behind. I can take pre orders with payment and will ship as soon as they come in. They will be $15.00 each and include window masks and grill decals.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will take two cot bodies bud,also will need new body mounts.Do you know when to expect shipment?


----------



## BudBartos

I hope to have the sample end of this week and then I have to get the decals made. So I would hope the week of the 24th or so.


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Dave or anyone can You post the link to the place that has all the decals. I'm trying to find the COT ones if anyone has them out yet.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Bill Dave or anyone can You post the link to the place that has all the decals. I'm trying to find the COT ones if anyone has them out yet.


BUD,THEY DON'T MAKE NEW DECALS ANYMORE....THE DECALS I GET ARE OLDER...(2001-2003)...BUT HERE ARE THE LINKS
http://www.ncphobbies.com/124slotcar.html
http://www.cpminiraceway.com/index.html
http://www.slotcarcity.com/index2.html
ABOVE SITES ARE VINYL DECALS BELOW ARE WATERSLIDES...
http://stores.ebay.com/Stock-Car-Replicas


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON >> Thanks I found one Impala now I need the rest.


----------



## Bill Weaver

bud i think i can...


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Bill !!!!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

I'm out for Friday. I have a late appointment for work (interview) that may not leave me time to get to Freddies.


See you all on the 14th


----------



## Micro_Racer

ZOOOOM this Friday is the 14th!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I think he means 10/14.


----------



## ZOOOOM

OCTOBER 14th


----------



## ghoulardi

*Schedule?*

Any idea of the winter schedule yet? Tanx



Indeed


----------



## ZOOOOM

Look on the indoor series thread for schedule


----------



## DAVON

ghoulardi said:


> Any idea of the winter schedule yet? Tanx
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed


 
BRP 2007/2008 Indoor Series

Races will be at 

Freddies Hobbies (330) 296-4354 & Classic Hobbies (330) 733-6400

Oct 14th Oval Freddies 
Oct. 28th Oval Freddies
Nov 3rd High banked Oval Classic
Nov 17th Road course Freddies
Dec 8th Road course Freddies
Dec 15th High banked Oval Classic
Dec 30th Oval Freddies

2008
Jan 5th High banked Oval Classic
Jan 13th Oval Freddies
Jan 27th Oval Freddies
Feb 9th High banked Oval Classic
Feb 16th Road course Freddies
Mar 1st Road course Freddies
Mar 9th Oval Freddies

Series will be 14 races with 4 through outs 

The awards presentation will be March 16th at Freddies This is a none points race

Stock class>> 1/18th BRP cars only SC18 / SC18 V2, SC18V2M 4 cell 2/3 A cells. We will be running stock car or truck bodies this season on the ovals. You can run sports bodies on road but not on the oval. the rear must not be cut higher that the lower portion of rear bumper, NO holes or vents allowed in rear. Rear spoiler may be added max 1 1/4 " tall from rear trunk deck. COT stocker can run only COT wing that comes with body. Ball bearings in fronts only, BRP wheels only. Motors will be the Associated #21210 super 370. There will be a max pinion size of 10 tooth and a min spur size of 45 tooth in this class (only BRP gears allowed). We will also enforce a $15.00 claiming rule for this class on motors. After a run anyone in the stock class may claim a motor from the stock class(first come first served must go thru Bud) after paying $15.00 to the racer that is running the motor. It will be pulled at that time and given to the person claiming it. If someone shows up with a 16D powered 6 cell car they can run it in stock. As We have seen this summer the 370 10/45 4 cell is faster than the 16D I don’t want to turn away anyone that has not run this summer.

New class Super stock> This class for the indoor season will be running COT bodies at all races oval and road cot wing only rear enclosed like in stock.. 4 Cell 2/3 A cells with ONLY the Associated #21210 super 370 motor allowed.This motor has a flat on the shaft so We will be able to tell!! Motor claim will be $15.00. Same rules as stock except for the body and unlimited gearing all makes of gears allowed BRP Pro Stock>> all rules same as the stock class. Motors allowed 300/370 size and brushless allowed on 4 cell. Pro stock bodies can be stock car or outlaw wedge with 1 1/14" tall spoiler COT can run BRP super 1/18th wing. Sports bodies allowed on road course only.

Other 1/18th cars RS4, X ray, Scalpel can run but they will run in Pro Stock and not receive BRP points Entry Fee will be per tracks fees

So come on out and have some fun season !!!!

BRP inc. ph (440) 988-4398

[email protected]


Here it is the Indoor schedule !!!!!!!!!!

__________________
Need BRP can't find it go to www.BRPracing.com 
[Quot


----------



## BudBartos

Bill Weaver did You get that PM from Me??


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud> got it, will take care of it in a.m.


----------



## BudBartos

Two more days !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I have some single orange dot fronts on the rack since I beleive that is what We will need for classic. And I also have GTP bodies.


----------



## TangTester

Is the GTP body a new design? Let see a pic


----------



## BudBartos

No !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Eagle is in the air


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Two more days !!!!!!


 :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos

One day !!!!

Don't forget We will have the awards right after the race as soon as Micro can fig them up.


----------



## TangTester

Mirco,

Dont forget about my capacitor for my speed control. I need it for my other car. Thanks
tang


----------



## wazzer

I should be able to make it out tomorrow. No work issues at this time. 

Bud, I'll still need those items. Thanks.


----------



## cepaw

I will not be able to make it out. My wife gave birth to our little girl, Morgan Aubrey Rhodes this morning at 7:15 Mom and baby are doing great.
Good luck to everyone racing
see you in the winter series
Mike


----------



## BudBartos

cepaw said:


> I will not be able to make it out. My wife gave birth to our little girl, Morgan Aubrey Rhodes this morning at 7:15 Mom and baby are doing great.
> Good luck to everyone racing
> see you in the winter series
> Mike


Cograts !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

wazzer said:


> I should be able to make it out tomorrow. No work issues at this time.
> 
> Bud, I'll still need those items. Thanks.


Good deal I have the stuff !!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Mirco,
> 
> Dont forget about my capacitor for my speed control. I need it for my other car. Thanks
> tang


i have it in my bag...


----------



## Micro_Racer

cepaw said:


> I will not be able to make it out. My wife gave birth to our little girl, Morgan Aubrey Rhodes this morning at 7:15 Mom and baby are doing great.
> Good luck to everyone racing
> see you in the winter series
> Mike


Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> i have it in my bag...


Thanks I am planning on run stock ...... I figure it will be the last time I get to run a 16d motor.

Tang


----------



## OrangeRacer

Congratulations Mike!!!!!!

See ya in the winter series.


----------



## ghoulardi

*?????*



BudBartos said:


> No !!!!!!!!


 No pic or no new design  



Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

No Nothin !!!! Doing the COT first.


----------



## martian 710

Congatulations Mike!!! :woohoo: :thumbsup:


----------



## nicky-bobby04

hey i havent been on i awhile....October 5th is my next home game....its against normandy....so if any one wants to go....the tickets are i think 6 dollars...so thats not so bad...


----------



## tcian

cepaw said:


> I will not be able to make it out. My wife gave birth to our little girl, Morgan Aubrey Rhodes this morning at 7:15 Mom and baby are doing great.
> Good luck to everyone racing
> see you in the winter series
> Mike


Congrat :woohoo: s


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Congratulations Mike>>>>>>>>>>>>See you other guys tomorrow


----------



## DAVON

:woohoo: CONGRADULATIONS MIKE :woohoo:


----------



## martian 710

Bud, Is anyone driving the rental truck tomorrow?


----------



## losiman2

cepaw said:


> I will not be able to make it out. My wife gave birth to our little girl, Morgan Aubrey Rhodes this morning at 7:15 Mom and baby are doing great.
> Good luck to everyone racing
> see you in the winter series
> Mike


congrats mike glad they are doing well...


----------



## losiman2

johnathan and i should be there tonight but will prob not be racing i havent had time to cycle batts and get ready but we should be there as spectators for the last race of the summer and we'll be pick back up racing in the winter series...


----------



## BudBartos

Great !!!!!! Come have some food :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Come on Losiman2 at least bring Jonathan's car for him to race Shyniah and Logan were hoping he was going to be racing.. I should have an extra 16d car there if either one of you want to run it. :thumbsup: See everyone later. We may be a little late getting there. I have to wait for the kids to get home from school.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 Will have the stuff.


----------



## sg1

I'm out for tonight... See you next race!
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

See You all at the race :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thank you everyone for coming out all summer, see you all in the winter. Ok in three weeks starts the indoor season

BRP Summer Points Series 
09-14-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Stock: 
Patrick Barber with 60/5:02.99

-- BRP Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 113 10:01.06 Brett Watson 
2 1 113 10:02.08 Patrick Barber 
3 2 112 10:05.34 Tim Waaso 
4 3 106 10:03.98 Mark Svec 
5 6 105 10:00.76 Bill Weaver 
6 5 103 10:02.80 Dave Lazor 
7 8 101 10:02.78 Don Pflueger 
8 9 100 10:01.59 Ian 
9 7 92 10:04.50 Don 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Modified: 
Bud with 69/5:02.97

-- BRP Modified - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 129 10:01.60 Bud 
2 2 125 10:05.00 Brett Watson 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Novice: 
Shyniah with 47/5:01.11

-- BRP Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 45 5:04.71 Shyniah 
2 2 40 5:03.03 Johnathan Sees 
3 3 31 5:02.35 Logan 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Super Truck: 
Bud with 62/5:01.97

-- BRP Super Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 120 10:00.85 Bud 
2 3 117 10:03.82 Patrick Barber 
3 4 117 10:04.56 Brett Watson 
4 2 115 10:02.97 Michael Elwood 
5 7 115 10:05.17 Don Smolik 
6 5 113 10:03.66 Dan Korff 
7 8 111 10:05.10 Bill Weaver 
8 6 110 10:05.63 Tim Waaso 

-- BRP Super Truck - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 56 5:05.74 Ross Jaenke 
2 1 54 5:00.59 Dennis Miller 
3 2 53 5:00.19 Mark Heitger 
4 3 51 5:04.73 Shyniah


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Top is the novice class racers, middle is the Super stock class with 11 time Tang on the left. The bottom is the stock class.


----------



## losiman2

it was good to see ya'll again and thanks brett and dave for the loans for johnathan and the help and thanks bud and freddie for a great summer series see everyone at the winter series races.... :woohoo: :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bud and Freddie for putting on a real fun series.Freddie you do a great job of running the show,congrats to all the champs>>looking forward to winter series,just not the weather!!K5


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks to Wazzer and Martian for making the long treks out to race with us guys,both of you are fast and smooth enjoy running with you guys!!


----------



## martian 710

Thanks again to Freddie and Bud for another great night of racing!!! A special thanks to Freddie for the family discount on entry fees, it is greatly appreciated!!! And a special thanks to Bud for the awsome trophies!!! The kids are sure proud of them. I think Logan is going to sleep with his. They'll be talking about them for weeks I'm sure. No problem Losiman2, I'm glad Jonathan got to race. I wish we could get some more kids for the novice class this winter. Thanks K-5, I enjoy racing with you too. I can't wait for the winter series and to do some road races. Congrats to everyone. BRP'S ROCK!!!!! :thumbsup: :wave: Well I've got to go put everything away. See everyone at the second winter race. :wave:


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing Freddie, awesome trophies Bud, hope to see everyone next series.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Well another series is over as we say goodbye to the 16D motor. The Winter brings on the bigblock and four cell racing. The hunt for the perfect motor starts again. Is it Oct yet? Oh well. we will have to wait a few weeks. See you all on the 14th.


----------



## tcian

i had a great time last night


----------



## martian 710

Whoops!!! I forgot to thank Micro for all his hard work keeping up with the points!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

THANKS TO BUD AND FREDDIE FOR ALL THEY DID THIS SERIES.....GREAT RACING WITH A GREAT BUNCH OF PEOPLE....CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN...SEE YOU ALL ON THE 14th :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have two corrections on the points - In Stock 16d Orange Racer (Mark S) should have 4th, and Marty Short Bus is 5th- by one point! We also had a 3 way tie for 8th place.

Orange Racer - very sorry for the bad sort - darn Microsoft Excel!

Below are the points total with the 3 throw outs




Novice:

1 Logan Watson 496
2 Shyniah Watson 495
3 Johnathan Sees 298
4 George C 96

Stock Class 16d 
1 Dave Lazor 498
2 Mike Rhodes 488
3 Brett Watson 480
4 Short Bus Marty 472
5 Mark S 473
6 Bill Weaver 466
7 Don Deutsch 435
8 Don Pflueger 338
9 Chris Kandrach 338
10 Rick **** 338
11 Ian 258
12 George Seel 236
13 Mike Long 178
14 Dave Sees 163
15 Nikki Bobby 156
16 Patrick Barber 99
17 Nitro Jeff 98
18 Tim Waaso 97
19 Wayne Gerber SR. 92
20 Dennis Miller 86

Super Stock Truck
0 Bud Bartos 499
1 Patrick Barber 496
2 Micro_Racer 477
3 Brett Watson 472
4 Dan Korff 459
5 Don Smolik 456
6 Bill Weaver 439
7 Dennis Miller 424
8 Jeff Strobel 347
9 Dave Lazor 339
10 Jason Dunfee 330
11 Ross Jaenke 325
12 Dick Oettinger 321
13 Chris Kandrach 281
14 Gary Chapin 251
15 Short Bus Marty 240
16 Dave Sees 233
17 Nikki Bobby 225
18 Tim Waaso 183
19 Tony C 170
20 Vicky 99
21 Howard Kemery 96
22 Shyniah Watson 87
23 Joe Chapin 68
24 Mark Heitger 81

Pro Stock Brushless 
1 Bud Bartos 497
2 Wayne Gerber 494
3 Brett Watson 481
4 Partick Barber 414
5 Micro_Racer 189
6 Tim Waaso 94
7 Don Smolik 93

Thank you Bud for a great little car, and all your support!


----------



## BudBartos

Thank You all for coming out this summer !!!!!! Thanks to You also Freddie for a great place to race !!It sure was fun to watch the novice racers go at it. That is what RC needs.
The Super Stock class was a total hit. Can't wait to see them with unlimited gearing.
Congrats to all the champions and also Tang 11 time BRP champ soon He will be like Steve Kinser.


----------



## OrangeRacer

Thanks to Bud and Freddie for a great summer of racing!
Thanks to Micro on keeping the points! - darn excel  
Congratulations to all the champs!
Looking forward to seeing everyone for some winter racing and racing the new COT.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Mike I hate to rub salt in a wound, but how does 472 come before 473 when you are counting backwards?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Donald Deutsch said:


> Mike I hate to rub salt in a wound, but how does 472 come before 473 when you are counting backwards?


Yes - that was the correction from the points order. My program listed Marty as 4th and Mark as 5th - I highlighted the correction, and announced Mark as 4th and Marty as 5th.


----------



## BudBartos

MICRO >> I have Your sun glasses.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I want Tang sun/driving glasses>>>>>>>>>bid of 5 bucks


----------



## martian 710

I'll go 6 bucks!!!


----------



## wazzer

Is this a new "sunglass claiming rule" ?

Bud/Freddie, thanks for the great series, as usual, it was a blast. I know if I lived closer, I'd be out for every race. Congrats to all the class champions, well deserved. Micro, thanks for keeping track of the points. Tang, thanks for the tips, I know they've helped me improve my efforts over the last couple of years.

Hope to try and get to at least one Winter series race.


----------



## BudBartos

You bet Wazzer :thumbsup: 

I bid $10.11 just so I can step on them :woohoo:


----------



## ScottH

Any links to the 1/18 race that was won by the BRP?!?!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Scott, if your group still runs the 16D I have some very fast stock motors for sale


----------



## BudBartos

ScottH said:


> Any links to the 1/18 race that was won by the BRP?!?!


Here is the tracks page race 05 open scalpel http://www.rcexcitement.com/index.php?pid=results&day=16&month=09&year=2007


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> You bet Wazzer :thumbsup:
> 
> I bid $10.11 just so I can step on them :woohoo:


 I'll go 21.00 and win but then he'll say he really had a 30.00 reserve on them.

Indeed...


----------

